# HAMBURG | Projects & Construction



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Ikea to build 'new district' in German city*
> 
> Swedish furniture giant Ikea announced plans on Wednesday to build a brand-new district with shops, flats and office space for thousands of people in the northern German city of Hamburg.
> 
> "We want to build a new city district for the benefit of Hamburg," Harald Mueller, head of the firm's property subsidiary Landprop, told the local paper, the Hamburger Abendblatt.
> Mueller said they were searching in Hamburg, a major port city, for a plot of land of at least five acres (two hectares) to build on, in conjunction with the city authorities.
> 
> The Hamburger Abendblatt said the project would run along similar lines to a planned development in eastern London for which Ikea is preparing to build around 1,200 flats, offices, hotels and shops.
> 
> The firm, which specialises in inexpensive furnishings that consumers assemble themselves, last week announced a one-billion-euro ($1.25 billion) move into the hotel sector, opening at least 100 hotels in Europe.
> 
> Construction of the hotels will be funded from revenues from the Ikea brand, which the company recently valued at 9 billion euros, but will not bear the company logo and be operated by a hotel management company.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.44b52072497865d431ab1cc8aa521caa.3e1


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Hamburg-Harburg Technical University Extension / gmp Architekten*
> 
> Architects: gmp Architekten
> Location: Hamburg, Germany
> Architect In Charge: Jan Stolte, Tilmann Jarmer
> Design Team: Martina Klostermann, Inga Kläschen, Michèle Watenphul, Bastian Scholz, Jared Steinmann, Mark Botko, Alisa von Gerkan, Knut Maass
> Project Year: 2012
> Photographs: Heiner Leiska
> 
> Barely two years after the groundbreaking ceremony, Hamburg-Harburg Technical University will be inaugurating its new main building tomorrow, on time for the scheduled completion date. Designed by the architects von Gerkan, Marg and Partners (gmp), a new building comprising both historic and new parts has been created at the site of the former Schwarzenbergkaserne (Schwarzenberg Barracks). The new main building of TU Harburg forms a succinct entrance to the existing campus, which is made up of 14 buildings. It accommodates the executive commitee, auditoriums and seminar rooms, as well as the students’ learning and communication centre, which is open 24 hours a day.


































































http://www.archdaily.com/266602/hamburg-harburg-technical-university-extension-gmp-architekten/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ thanks for joining 
The plans for a ikea city have been unfortunatley published after I made my overview map. Anyway, they have not pointed out an area for this development. I am looking forward to hear/read further about that someday 

And now some more good news. In a current survey among leading archtitecs Hamburg was elected as *most beautiful city in Germany.* 
Very well. Of course Hamburg will keep this title in the near future due to the wonderfull projects going on in this city. Some of thoose projects are all about
ENTERTAINMENT
(not includet on the map in the opening comment)

I think I don't have to loose much words about the Reeperbahn. For those people who don't know this area:
Redlight, Party, Sex, getting robbed by whores in clubs, Drunk tourists from everywhere, Fun, Stabbing.
And this exciting street got/gets a new entrance. 
here a areal view

There are 2 projects rising next to the eastern entrance of the Reeperbahn. The first are the currently topped out Tango-Towers, which include a skybar, offices and a hotel.

pic http://www.brt.de/projekte/nav/1/category/gewerbebauten/project/tanzende-tuerme-reeperbahn-1.html
as said it is toped out and from the skybar you will get a nice view

pic abendblatt.de

The other is the "New Entertainment Center"

http://www.akyolkamps-bbp.de/projekte/stadt-und-kultur/spielbudenplatz-hamburg

which will replace this:








unfortutately this project is Poposed and not U/C yet. People want to save the "most famous gas station in the world"

but project is approved and will come.

Letz move south and leave the reeperbahn behind us. The following poject you will not find marked on the overview map but it is on the opposing riversite to the Elphilharmony (8 on the map)
Because musicals run extremly good in Hamburg the existing and every show sold out Lion King theater (right) gets another musical hall next to it
(left)

pic stage entertainment auf nmz.de

This project is U/C









So have fun at your stay if you come to Hamburg
cheers


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Today we are going south to the: 
*Channel Harburg. 
Blue Number 4 on the overview map in the opening comment*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

But we are not dealing with the Chanel Harburg itself, today, but with a development directly to the north of it called "Windtower / Ecocity" Here a "green city" with a green tower as landmark will rise the upcomming time.

abendblatt

There was a design competition for the main tower. here the winner (all pics compettiononline.de)

next update will be about the Chanel Harburg, a major city development roughly as big as the hafen city if you count the directly neighbouring Ecocity to it.


----------



## erbse

Fantastic projects, I love how Hamburg keeps improving in many rundown areas! :applause:

And great job there JiJa, please keep us posted!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Channel Harburg - Update 
Blue Number 4 on the overview map in the opening comment*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

What is the "channel-project" about? 
The channel is an old harbour district in the most southern suburb of Hamburg, industrial but the setting is very beautiful. 
Rivers, private-harbours, old architecture. There is not really much use for the old and rusty factory halls in this dirtrict, 
so the whole area is currently transforming to a living and office quarter. (windtower (see last update) not included in this picture)

pic: HC Hagemann
Many constructions in the south of this district are compleated and turned out quite nice

pic: iba-hamburg

Upcomming major office/highrise projects are the chinatower in the west of this area (110 meters)

and the ChannelX (70 meters) in the center

Illustrations of further appartments and offices buildings for example the
Neulaender Quaree, in the north east of this area


Waxo Khana said:


> Neuländer Quarree Harburg
> BGF - ca. 114.000 m² bei 45.000 m² Grundstücksfläche
> zwölfgeschossiges Boardinghouse mit 100 Apartments sowie Gastronomie und Büros ( 50 Meter )
> 800 (850 HAN) Stellplätzen
> 100 Mietwohnungen (350 Wohnungen HAN)
> Kita und eine Ladenzeile
> Baubeginn 2013
> Fertigstellung: 2015
> P&S hat das Grundstück bereits erworben.
> Problem : die Nähe zum Chemiebetrieb Brenntag wohnen ist hier bisher unmöglich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> P & S Grundstücks- und Vermögensverwaltung
> 
> Quelle
> der Projektentwickler Implan und GBConsult.
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Boardinghouse ( 50 Meter )
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft
> 
> WGK Planungsgesellschaft


More in the center you find the quarter "Harburger bridges"

Overall this area develops slowly compared to other urban project in Hamburg. 
That's sad, because the design of the upcomming projects and the setting make it to one of the most beautiful here.
.......................................................


*Note: *There is another massive project in Hamburg, which currently starts, but what I don't include in the thread. Its more about infrastructure, More about this here
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555177


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Sophienterassen (Sophien-Terracces)
Green Number 3 on the overwiev map in the opnening comment*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

Located directly on the north-western side of the central Alster-lake a new expensive living quarter is currently U/C for. All pictures are renders from the offical project homepage

Next to it there is another high class living project called "H-36"









Makes me sad. If we don't need anything more in Hamburg it is more expensive living space. hno:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Schlump ONE / J. Mayer H. Architects*
> 
> Architects: J. Mayer H. Architects
> Location: Hamburg, Germany
> Architect In Charge: Hans Schneider
> Design Team: Juergen Mayer H., Christoph Emenlauer, Mehrdad Mashaie, Ana Alonso de la Varga
> Landscape Architects: Breimann Bruun Simons
> Year: 2012
> Structural Engineers: WTM Engineers
> Building Services: Energiehaus Ingenieure
> Photographs: Jan Bitter, Ludger Paffrath


http://www.archdaily.com/285599/schlump-one-j-mayer-h-architects/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^cool

reminds me on the ADA1 building between the streets _Lange Reihe_ and _An der Alster_

(of course by the same architects)


----------



## moustache

Amazing !!!


----------



## El_Greco

Some really beautiful stuff there.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

So, with this update I am through the most important city developments in Hamburg. It is time for the new city center for the island area of Wilhemsburg. 
It is part of the large scale project area:
*Jumping the Elbe River 
Blue Number 2 on the overwiev map in the opening comment*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

Wilhemsburg is not a very dense populated area in Hamburg, so the city plans to upgrade this township with living and business space. If you are an investor and are going to buy some land to build on it - forget it, it is all sold off - but let's see whats currenty going on there in deatail...

The start is a U/C and already T/O office building, where the further developments will grow around.

pics iba-hamburg.de

pic baunetz.de

as said around this building there are several other constructions under way for an international exhibition.
















pics iba-hamburg.de

well... the architecture of this is not my favourite, but at least something happens in that area

neubaudirekt.de

han-online.de

architekturzeitung.de

spardaimmobilien.de

han-online.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Barmbek New Center - Update
Number 4 / 4a on the overwiev map*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

Final Design for the new ECE-HQ in Barmbeks new City Center released:

Heigh 56m completed in June/July 2015

www.immobilien-newsticker.de

For more infos about the whole area check out this comment
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93668464&postcount=8


----------



## erbse

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Makes me sad. If we don't need anything more in Hamburg it is more expensive living space. hno:


It shouldn't make you sad. While you're right that Hamburg needs more affordable living units, creating exclusive residential space is part of getting there. It releases pressure from other, simpler objects that are asked for even by the wealthiest.

At the same time, I read about many middle-income and even low price units created, especially in Hamburg.

Additionally, living space in the center of a metropolis shouldn't be subsidized by the state too much. Living there has always been rather exclusive and well, it should be. It's the showrooms of a country for a reason.


----------



## Minsk

Great projects!


----------



## El_Greco

erbse said:


> Living there has always been rather exclusive and well, it should be.


What a weird thing to say. As if poorer people are not worthy of living in the centre and should be relegated to the suburbs as not to spoil the atmosphere for the great and the good.

More mixed-income neighbourhoods is the way forward. Islands of wealth wont achieve much good for society.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

I used to live in that Area. Most boring neighbours ever...

Let's continue with urban projects. Recenty compleated the already introduced new entrance area for the famous Reeperbahn, the TangoTowers or "Tanzende Türme". Go back to Comment #24 to see it in a bigger context
Shots by me


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Pearl Necklace - Update
Green Number 8 on the map in the opening comment*

This time with a focus on the central area. If you have a look at google maps or bing 
maps over this area, you find totally out of date pictures. So what happened in the past there and what will happen...
A quick and dirty overview by myself

What is What
*A:* U/C


Waxo Khana said:


> *Sichelfläche in Neumühlen
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Altona.info & Architekt Carsten Roth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Altona.info & Architekt Carsten Roth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Altona.info & Architekt Carsten Roth
> 
> Google Maps


*---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––-*

*B:* Colombia Twins: COMPLEATED

picture http://architektur.mapolismagazin.com

*---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––-*

*C* Areal West: PLANNED

picture competitiononline.de

*---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––-*

*D* Cruiser Terminal Altona: COMPLEATED








picture hamburg-tourism.de

picture Stadt Hamburg/Renner Hainke Wirth

picture hafen-hamburg.de

*E+F* Holzhafen(Wood harbour) + Kristall (Cristal) COMPLEATED


Dr.Seltsam said:


> Bilder von letzter Woche:
> 
> Alle Bilder sind von mir.


*---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––-*

*G* Wood Harbour Pavillion PLANNED


Waxo Khana said:


> MULTITENANT-BUILDING
> Holzhafen Pavillion,
> Große Elbstraße 148-150
> 
> Gesamtfläche: ca. 3.500 m²
> Gastro/Einzelhandel: ca. 2.500 m²
> Büro: ca. 1.000 m²
> 
> Quelle: B & L Gruppe


*---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––---––––––---------------------––––––-*

*H* Living quarter Olbersweg U/C

bof-architekten.de

It is possible, that I missed some projects. There is so many stuff going on in Hamburg you might loose sight of all. Tonight I am in that area and I gonna make some shots de noche...

cheers


----------



## erbse

Thanks a lot for the recent overviews! 

Is there anything going on at the Entertainment Center @ Reeperbahn?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

erbse said:


> Is there anything going on at the Entertainment Center @ Reeperbahn?


Yes. Protest of course
http://www.initiative-esso-haeuser.de/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Floating Homes - Intro
Green Number 6 on the map in the opening comment*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

Living with the water in the city of canals and bridges...

100 Floating Homes for the district of Hammerbrook are planned. 3 different models will be build

B-Type

C-Type

D-type

pics from Homepage
www.floatinghomes.de

First seven Models of Type D are U/C and will be finsihed this year...








www.mopo.de

A Model of Type C is already installed in Hammerbrook and contains a famous bar

www.floatinghomes.de

A Model of Type B is located at baumwall station near Elbephilharmonic Hall

www.nordevent.de

------------------------------------
Living with the water part II

Hansa-Terassen in the district of Hamm

www.immobilien-newsticker.de

www.hamburgteam.com

www.hamburgteam.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Zaha Hadid Elbe Promenade - Intro
Green Number 10 on the map in the opening comment*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1


New River Promenade at Landungsbrücken (U/C 2013-2016) by Zaha Hadid and Jan Hübener
:cheers:


TV Dokumentation in German (with pictures of the old promenade)
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/rund_um_den_michel/videos/rundumdenmichel759.html














































All pictures by www.zaha-hadid.com


----------



## goschio

Those floating homes are super awesome. :master:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Opera Boulevard - Update
Green Number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

View from North during sunset








Southern exit









map

very close to the boulevard -> Project: Hohe Bleichen 8 (U/C)

www.competitionline.com


----------



## 970467

I really adore this type of modernism in Hamburg


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Barmbek New Center - Update
Blue Number 7 on the map in the opening comment*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

New Render for the ECE HQ in barmeks new city center









www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de

more infos about this project and older renders
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97615053&postcount=33
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93668464&postcount=8


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^
Another projekt in the City center of Barmber is the "Quartier 21" (U/C and nearly finished)

(more infos and a total area overview with neighboring projects in this comment:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93668464&postcount=8 ) 
impressions









www.wasserturmpalais.de

www.otto-gerber.de









http://news.eformation.de









dreidesign.com









www.dreidesign.com








www.dreidesign.com

Wohnanlage "Q7"

www.hamburgteam.com

www.hamburgteam.com

www.hamburgteam.com

www.hamburgteam.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*IBA Area - Update
Blue Number 2a on the map in the opnening comment*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

In the Hamburg Forum we are currently working on a ultimative project overview plan by rendering all major projects into a bing-maps birdsview (not only drawing some spaces over google maps - the goal is to create a correct 3D-map of the construction dimensions) .. It will be step by step updated...
Carefull - huge picture behind the link...
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642629

By drawing the plan I realised I missed some Projects of the IBA and "Juming the Elbe river" plan. All are compleated, maybe I will take some own pictures by time...

*Georg Wilhelm Höfe...*


















www.iba-hamburg.de

*Krollusviertel*


















www.competitionline.com

*Neue Hamburger Terassen*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Finkenau Eleven Houses - Intro
Green Number 4 on the map in the opening comment*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1


Eleven Houses Projekt in the northern district of Uhlenhorst. Under Construction until mid 2014...

Groß genug für einen eigenen Thread ... da mit 150 Wohneinheiten kein Pappenstiel

Architects: 
Biwer Mau Architekten BDA, Hamburg

map:

www.nps-tchoban-voss.de

All pictures taken from project website
www.elevenhouses.de


----------



## El_Greco

Together with Amsterdam, Hamburg has some of the best stuff in Europe.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

My big overwiev map is finished and can be viewed as full version in the opening comment of this thread
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

I reorganiszed the opening commment and every further update to get a better, easier understanding structure of this thread...
A small version of the map as teaser:


----------



## Joka

^^

Wow!


----------



## Ludi

nice to have a Hamburg-Thread here now too! :cheers:

Great map, well done Schischa! :yes:


----------



## Galro

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Finkenau Eleven Houses - Intro
> Green Number 4 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> All pictures taken from project website
> www.elevenhouses.de


I love the look of these buildings.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

I like them, too.

More and more living projects in Hamburg are planned and designed with this kind of architecture. 

I think Hamburg, Berlin and Düsseldorf are the first three cities in Germany that try to define a certain kind of architecture style for their central located projects. 
You can like or hate them, but overall I guess it isoverall good developemt for all 3 cities to avoid the 60ies-late 90ies builed in masses, that looked everywhere more or less the same.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Today some unsorted stuff.
Waterlofts in the central district of Uhlenhorst. Should be compleated this year (they are pretty close to the "eleven houses"


























http://hamburg.neubaukompass.de


----------



## ZZ-II

the 2nd pic looks pretty cool!


----------



## Ludi

wow, nice! :master:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*IGS Area - Update (Jumping the Elbe River)
Blue Number 2b on the map in the opnening comment*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

A skatepark in wilhelmsburg was opened recently, on of the largest and most modern ones in Europe. It is part of the IGS-developent area in the midsouth of Wilhelmsburg

2 years planning, 500.000€ costings and 1700m2. The park was build by the Minus Ramps company, where only engeneers, cabinet makers and ITs are employed, who skate themselfes, so I guess the park might be pretty good.

Full news in english and more pictures at europeskate.com
http://www.europeskate.com/hamburg-germanys-brand-new-outdoor-skatepark-opens/

pictures below from SPON www.spiegel.de


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Last picture is innappropriate . :nono:


----------



## Autostädter

^ Looks very good! This part of the waterfront along the Hochbahn can do with some improvement.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ I like how they use the _Rotklinker_ in many variations in this district. Another example near "Neustadt 42" is the U/C Boarding House at St.Michaelis
small but clean and nice project from the _Wandel Hofer Lorch Architects
_
pics:http://www.competitionline.com


----------



## Autostädter

^ Very nice detail! They can built everything with red brick cladding in Hamburg, if you ask me. It doesn't get boring and you never get the horrible results you sometimes get with other materials (such as plaster).


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

red brick, light sandstone and shiny white Wilhelminian style hommages for me. 

They can build their glassboxes somewhere else ...


----------



## Autostädter

^ Except if they look like the Elbphilharmonie. But that's hardly a box... 
I've seen at least two handsome white Wilhelminian style projects in Hamburg as well (probably posted by you). Can't remember the name now.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


The "Cinnamon" (Plot 34/5) was since the last economy crises long time on hold. Now it is finally U/C again
(for more current updates check out the Hafen-City thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164&page=25)

_The Cinnamon by Bolles + Wilson architects_








http://1000hamburg.files.wordpress.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Finally I found some time to take care again about my overview map.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1

Major urban Project under Blue Point 5 "Altona New Center" has two new Subpoints on the map and in the linklist



> *5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625130
> (German / Mixed Thread)
> 
> *5a.Tucholsky-School replacement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1648124
> (German)
> 
> *5b.City-IKEA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=814204
> (German)​


Further new on the map and linklist two minor projects: I will introduce them by time in detail:



> *12. Int. Congress Center *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1652862
> (German)
> 
> *_________________________________________________________________*
> 
> *13. Developments around the Reeperbahn (ESSO-Houses)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646951
> (German)


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Sophienterassen - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 3 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...ed-h36/images/front-picture.jpg[/img][/QUOTE]


----------



## Autostädter

^ I don't like this style, although (or because) it's sprouting everywhere. It's historism for architects without ideas, courage and taste. It looks empty.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Living and Office Projekts alongside the central road "Großer Burstah"

*Main Project*
















immobilienzeitung.de









www.scheffer-holding.de
*...................
**...................
*
*...................
*

*Burstah Lofts*












































www.static-immobilienscout24.de

*...................
**...................
*
*...................
*

*Office Building*









www.psp-architekten.de








www.psp-architekten.de








www.dreidesign.com








www.dreidesign.com








www.dreidesign.com








www.dreidesign.com








www.dreidesign.com


----------



## Autostädter

^ Looks quite good! Varied and high quality.


----------



## JLAG

Looks very good. Quality is the first word that pops up in my mind when I see those renderings.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

very small project of the KPP-Architects in Hamburg-Ottensen. As said very small, but imo it fits perfect to the last brick-updates









http://dreidesign.com


----------



## CF221

Autostädter said:


> ^ I don't like this style, although (or because) it's sprouting everywhere. It's historism for architects without ideas, courage and taste. It looks empty.


I disagree, I think it is a way to innovate with historical architecture, using the past to build the future.


----------



## El_Greco

JLAG said:


> Looks very good. Quality is the first word that pops up in my mind when I see those renderings.


Quality indeed, but what about the community? Another yuppie island or a mixed one?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

El_Greco said:


> Quality indeed, but what about the community? Another yuppie island or a mixed one?


Usually most of all larger living projects in HH center and central districts are currently planned with a minumum of 30% social housing to guarantee the mix. Otherwise investors don't get with their plan thorugh the district offices anymore. 
In case of the Burstah: The large bended building will contain offices and an underground car park. Only the small building to the left is for housing. 24 Lofts, so no social housing here and no mix. Contracts have been signed long before the head of the district office was replaced in mid. 2012.

A good example how the district office try to support the mix nowadays are the ESSO-Flats in St.Pauli.








They have to be domilished and the investor could easily build and sell a block full of expensive luxury flats and lofts at that location, but had to sign a contract that guarantees all current residents a flat in the new building for the same rent. Further the investor arranges flats for the same rents for all residents during the construction and pays 2000 Euro foreach person as moving-aid.

There have been a time in Hamburg when in such all residents just got a notice of eviction and case closed.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Sonninchannel - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555916&page=2


Found a new and bigger render for the Hammerleev 








www.neubauimmobilien.de

user aquye visited the area. construction progress for the new ADAC-Hansa HQ.
Not my favourite building but seems to turn out better as in the rendering


ayque said:


> Der ADAC-Neubau ist "fast" fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: eigene Fotos


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*"Bramfelder Spitze"*

Office and Hotelbuilding for a suburban district
https://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-...de&ei=2dQqUp-QFojRtQafmIHoAQ&ved=0CJgBELYDMBA









www.evoreal.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Suttnerpark - U/C
*
Hamburg-Altona district 

Very close to Number 5. on the map *Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona*
volume: 40 Million € (so very "cheap")
165 flats


What's so special?
The Quantum AG, normally known in Hamburg for building and supporting luxury immobilias only, 
suddenly planned and construct in one of thebest central-city locations of Altona suddenly mostly 
social appartments without beeig advised by the district office. Also the number of social housings 
of this project (2/3)
is higher as the usual demanded/forced 1/3. 
please continue this course :applause:


Architecture is the classical Hamburgian red-white with brick elements










www.abendblatt.de

>>>> SCROOOLL








www.competitionline.com









www.altona.info









www.nps-tchoban-voss.de/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *IBA Area - Update (Jumping the Elbe River)
> Blue Number 2a on the map in the opnening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> *German Thread*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=710592


Map and new Renders for the *Korallusquarter*, sometimes also called *Wilhemsburg 96*








Larger Red marked area in the south:
pictures: http://www.rhwarchitekten.de/

















Smaller marked area in the north. only a design-study, I think this is not the final design
Pics:http://www.skaioffice.de/Projekte








*

------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Further again some housing/office/hotels stuff from all over the city:*
*
"Alsterbucht" Hohenfelde district (Planned)*

















pics www.skaioffice.de


*Steinkreuzquartier St.Georg district (Planned)*








pics www.skaioffice.de


*Fuhle Barmbek south district (U/C)*








www.taz.de

And last but not least: 
This histrocical building at "Neuer Wall" Street in Neustadt district gets its top reconstructed :applause:








www.denkmalstiftung.de








wiki


----------



## Socioloog

Autostädter said:


> ^ I don't like this style, although (or because) it's sprouting everywhere. It's historism for architects without ideas, courage and taste. It looks empty.


To be honest, i rather see this kind of architecture with an eyewink to the past and fits in his surrounding then the modern crap that rises over all the world, with no link to the past.

There is nothing wrong with using estetics from the past.


----------



## steppenwolf

consistently intelligent and elegant developments. Glad that somewhere is setting the bar at a high level


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Again after a very short time an update for the SonninChannel and Sourroundings, because I missed one project in my last update



> * Sonninchannel - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555916&page=2


A 12floor housing project for students shall be rise until 2015 in this area including a small student-cafe 

Investor: Wulff Hanseatische Bauträger GmbH, Otto Wulff Bauunternehmung GmbH
Architects (all pictures taken from)
www.nps-tchoban-voss.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Time again for some unsorted Housing projects all over the city...

A video of the constructions going on in Winterhude district
http://vimeo.com/56503719#

New constructions in the district of Ottensen



> *Arnoldstraße 6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hamburg.neubaukompass.de


...............



> *
> Kirchentwiete / Klopstockplatz* Müsste fast durch sein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.otto-wulff.de


...........


> F.R.I.D.A. (restoration of a 1920ies building)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hamburg.neubaukompass.de


..................


> Restoration in the suburban district of Schenefeld
> *Schenefelder Holt*
> 
> How it looks at the beginning of 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how it looks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nps-tchoban-voss.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

In Hamburg the senat is currenty running the "bus-acceleration programm"
Volume approx 0.4 billion €

including
Severel streets in the city center are going to get an extra line for busses. 
Bus stations will be replaced
GPS Service at all inner city stations

Bus Fleet extension:
articulated bus: From 161 to 398
Bus trains for the major bus metro lines: up to 30

I hope some of the replaced bus stations at the major metro lines, as soon as if they are large Hubs, will look like the recently compleated Bus-Hub in the suburban district of Poppenbüttel




































www.competitionline.com


















media3.heinze.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Operaboulevard + Surroundings- Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627603


New Render for the new midrise (middle) at Eaplanade and the revitalisation of the Finnlandhaus(right)








http://www.on3studio.com/en/visualisation

In the south of the Boulevard another business-improvement-district (BID) is planned at Gänsemarkt square. 
Hopefully it will have the same positive impact like the Operaboulevard. First new building there is already confirmed

Giradet-Höfe from the www.kpw-architekten.de


----------



## propel

I'm glad they retained the crowned lion on the Finnlandhaus. Plenty finns remember that buildingkay:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The stylized coat of Arms of Finnland on that building is under preservation order. So I will stay there even if the Finnish Consulate General would leave. 


(some extra infos: That building was constructed on a nuclear shelter)


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Katarienquartier construction update*
an housing and office project in the heart of Hamburg. I think it is easy to spot where the houses and where the officed will be

































































.................................................................................

Roughly 100 Meters in the west of it at Rödingsmarkt Square a new Office Building is U/C 
*Ludwig-Erhard-Straße 1*

pics:
http://dreidesign.com


----------



## JLAG

Katarienquartier looks very good I think. Thanks for the update.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Very nice.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Sonninchannel - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555916&page=2



Final Design for the 4 Star Ramada Hotel released


Waxo Khana said:


> 4-Sterne-Hotel Ramada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Störmer Murphy and Partners GbR
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


*And of course don't miss the latest Hafen-City News in the international thread*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=29








www.kbnk.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Autobahn A7 Cover Plate Area - Update
> Blue number 6b on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thread (in german):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300971


Further Visualisations for the southern Autobahn-Cover Plate in Altona and Bahrenfeld...
(landscape architecture only, because architecture for the buildings is not out yet)

All pictures taken from:
www.altona.info

*Overview:*








*
Masterplan:*


















*

Some areas in Detail*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Meilenwerk Oldtimer Museum... U/C to 2015*

Location:
https://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-...=de&ei=fmo5Up7SK8LetAaW-IHABg&ved=0CDcQ8gEwAQ

Revitalisation of an old Powerplant in Hammerbrook-quarter 

Meilenwerk AG, ABR German Real Estate AG and Teherani Architects


























www.bild.de









http://img.abendblatt.de









www.meilenwerk.com


*situation right now:*








www.taz.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164



More Renderings of the
*Engels+Völkers HQ* in the Überseequarter.

Architects
http://www.richardmeier.com/

Pictures taken from
http://www.designboom.com

*For further interior Renderings and maps check the int. HafenCity Thread*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=29


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

There are 3 new links in the list in the first comment. Some projcts currently rising in the
suburb of Bergedorf found their way to the overwiev under secondary projects point 14

far outside the city center, but I think I don't offer the outskirts of Hamburg the attentionen, they deserve. So I start here...











> *14. Developments in the Suburb of Bergedorf*
> *14a. Bergedorfer Tor / Gate to Bergedorf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658225
> (German)
> 
> *14b. Schleusengraben*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644359
> (German)
> 
> *14c. Glasbläserhöfe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644355
> (German)​


And cannot tell much about _14b_ and _14c_ since both projcts are 
in the middle of a planning process, but _14a_, 
the *Bergedorfer Tor / (Gate to Bergedorf)* project is confirmed.

A mixed use complex in the city center of Bergedorf for flats, offices (focused on start-ups, a media center, restaurantes, 
postal office and a retirment home.

Investor is the Hanseatische Real Estate Finanz Holding AG

Two differnt Architekture-office were involved
The central part is a 9 store Red-BrickExpressionism block by the *apb-architekten*
http://www.apb-architekten.de/








www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de

The west, south and eastern wings are the work of the *SKAI-Architects*
http://www.skaioffice.de/


















Overview map about the complex










Recently compleated next to the complex is the Ramada-Hotel in Bergedorf. Mentioned for completation
















https://lh5.googleusercontent.co


----------



## Ludi

thx for all this updates!










.... thats Hamburg! :cheers:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Random new Stuff from around the city... (smaller projects)
Also thanks to user Waxo Khana for his research action


Central districts:
*Hofgarten at Barmbeker Straße*


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> www.competitionline.com


*gertig65*


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Bilder: www.gertig65.de


*Stadtfein*


Waxo Khana said:


> *Stadtfein*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Eppendorfer Weg 131 / Alardusstr. 18
> 
> 47 WE
> 
> Penthouse	163,8 m²	1.050.000 €



*Haus Bahren*


Waxo Khana said:


> *Haus Bahren*
> 
> Jetzt wirds teuer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Alles auf Anfrage.
> 
> Roosens Weg 5, 22605 Hamburg



*UHLENHORSTER LICHTHÖFE*


Waxo Khana said:


> UHLENHORSTER LICHTHÖFE
> 
> 10 WE
> 
> Zimmerstraße 10 Hofbebauung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle



And from the suburbs
*Schemmann Palais revitalisation*


Waxo Khana said:


> Schemmann Palais
> Hamburg Volksdorf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 hochwertige, denkmalgeschützte Eigentumswohnungen. Die großzügig geschnittenen Grundrisse bieten Wohnflächen von ca. 71 - 271 m²
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Quelle


*Niendorf Market and Park Square*


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Umgestaltung eines Platzes in Niendorf
> 
> Munder und Erzepky Landschaftsarchitekten bdla, Hamburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.competitionline.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Bermbek New Center / Quarter 21 - Update
> Blue number 7d on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


Final design for construction slot number 3

pictures:http://formart.hochtief.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Othmarscher Hoefe - Update
> Blue number 6b on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


Contruction site in Juli


Waxo Khana said:


> *Juli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.othmarscher-hoefe.de/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.othmarscher-hoefe.de/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.othmarscher-hoefe.de/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.othmarscher-hoefe.de/


Further Visualisations for one Construction Plot calles Kiebitzgaerten

















www.kiebitzgaerten-othmarschen.de








/www.ditting-bau.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

More musicals for Hamburg



Waxo Khana said:


> MEHR! Entertainment
> 
> 5. Hamburger Musical Theater in den geschützten Großmarkthallen.
> 
> Viele bauliche Veränderungen konnten wir hier nicht erwarten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: MEHR! Entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: MEHR! Entertainment


----------



## EU-Europa

The juxtapositioning of those apartment blocks is fantastic!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

ooops. (don't worry, nobody got hurt)


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

thre conversion/renovation projects all close to each other in Hamburgs city center

*
Kaufmannshaus* (interior and exterior renovation) nearly finished

















http://kaufmannshaus.com

...................................................................................................
*Kaisergallerie* Installation of a stay bridge over a channel and interior conversion of usage













































www.quantum.ag

............................................................................................................

*Stadthöfe* from office to flats and a market in the ground floor








www.taz.de

















www.quantum.ag


----------



## El_Greco

Those conversions look fantastic.


----------



## Tiaren

They do! Hamburg has, out of the big German three (Berlin, Hamburg, Munich) probably the most stylish and beautiful high class projects.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

next midrise Hotel-Tower.

Location: City Nord
Architects: MPP Meding Plan + Projekt.
developer/Investor: TAS, Hamburg
German Thread:http://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/1000016747/tas-plant-holiday-inn-in-hamburger-city-nord


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*The Fontenay* Hotel
Investor: Kühne und Nagel
Architekten: Stürmer Murphy und Partner + Matteo Thun
Nutzfläche: 18.000 qm
Investitionsvolumen: mindestens 100 Mio €

German Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996327

pictures: /www.hamburg.de













































will replace the old intercontinental


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

saved enough stuff for a Perlnecklace area update



> * Pearl Necklace - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 8 on the map in the opening comment*
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:


planings from the so called "Second Row"

*Rainville Terassen*








www.allmannsattlerwappner.de

.....................................................................
*
Rainville Appartments*








www.rainville-appartements.de








www.hamburgteam.com

.....................................................................
*Elb-Etagen*








http://hamburg.neubaukompass.de

.....................................................................
*Holzhafen-Terrassen*
















http://www.bl-gruppe.de/aktuelleprojekte-hamburgHT.html


----------



## Ludi

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Kaisergallerie* Installation of a stay bridge over a channel and interior conversion of usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quantum.ag


Great stuff! :applause:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Zaha Hadid Elbe Promenade + Surroundings - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 10 on the map in the opening comment*
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:


Found a new Render from another angle








http://www.on3studio.com/de/visualisation

The dark 70ies complex left to the tower will be replaced by the already introduced "BoaVista". Found a new birdsview of that complex as well








www.competitionline.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Some parts of the map in the opening comment have been redrawn.
Around blue Project number 6 the substitue areas are new and blue Project number 7 have been renamed from "ECE HQ" to "Fuhle" 
and further projects around the Barmbek trainstation are new










"The Fontenay" got its own German Thread and so its mention in the linklist


> *15. The Fontenay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996327
> (German)



....................................................................................................................
so let's switch to business as usual


> * Barmbek New Center - Update (7a "Fuhle" + 7b "Park Lane")
> Blue number 7 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuhle construction thread (German):
> 
> Park Lane thread (German):


User Waxo found some model-fotos of the ECE/VGB HQ


Waxo Khana said:


> Quelle: Expo Real / ECE / Alex Schelbert / Messe München GmbH





Waxo Khana said:


> Quelle: Expo Real / ECE / Alex Schelbert / Messe München GmbH


the two people on the second picture may look so sad, because they are members of some NIMBY-Organisation, 
that want to cancel this projct, calling their organisation "Turmbau zu Barmbek" - Barmbek is the district and 
"turmbau zu Barmbek" shall remind to the tower of Babel ... 
http://www.turmbau-zu-barmbek.de/
Basically there are no real reasons against this projcet on their page, but only relativisations of Pro-reasons for the tower, 
but whenever someone in Hamburg builds something above 5 stores a crying NIMBY Organisation who knows erverything better 
and wants to go to a court to block everything is not far away ...
....................................................
Meanwhile User Kame took some shots of the contruction works of the Slot 2.4 of the Park Lane project some hunderet 
Meters east of the Fuhle. 
The KBNK-Architects are currently building some flats here








mobil.kbnk.de










Kame said:


>


The KBNK guys and girls seem to discover more and more that a brick cladding doesn't need to be only flat and is more interesting 
with some variations as they proof with another rising housing project in Uhlenhorst


----------



## FelixMadero

Impressive!!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Another revitalisation and refurbishment Project (finished in 2014)

*"Holstenhof" *at Kaiser Wilhem Straße

Investor: Alstria office REIT-AG

Architects: grs-Architekten 









http://www.grs-architekten.de





































Interior Pictures:
http://www.holstenhof.info/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Another refurnishment/revitalisation

The *"Brüggehaus"*
Also grs-Architects
Investor Brügge Immobilien GmbH



mb92 said:


> Geil.
> Hab nee ähnliche gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homebase2.com/category/visualisierung/page/2/



























www.homebase2.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## joey_122

Hi I am visiting your city for 3 days I was wondering from an architecturial point of view just so I know where to walk which are the top 5 neighborhoods for both modern and old architecture thank you. Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skywalker1994

Berlin ist die coolste,
Frankfurt die globalste und "höchste" 
und Hamburg die schönste Stadt Deutschlands!!!


----------



## towerpower123

There are some very high quality projects and renovations in this city!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Developements around the Reeperbahn - Update
> Green number 13 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


Hamburgs new Skybar is now open :banana:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Part of the Buisiness Improvement District Programm "Nikolaiquartier"

Redesign of the Square between Stock Exchange and Innovation Campus









www.bild.de
current situation








www.bild.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

New Campus for the local Football Club HSV

- Internat / Youth departement
- Training Center
- 5 Football Pitches
and so on
construction Start 2014










www.hamburg040.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Stadthöfe
*
New Renders and infos

Investment Volume 0,25bn€
Investor: Quantum AG
Involved Architects:
David Chipperfield 
Kuehn Malvezzi Architects
Stephen Williams Associates 
agn Leusmann 

Usage: Shops, Gastro, Housing, Hotel und Offices

Will be the largest single project in Hamburg

Status: Construction shall start already this year. Some revitalisation, reconstruction and new buildings

Pictures from:
http://www.welt.de/regionales/hambu...ues-Luxus-Quartier-in-der-Hamburger-City.html




















Great Reco of the tower, taken care of an accociation dedicated for the reco of historical buildings, :applause:
but common hilaroius stuff by chipperfield of the top floor and roof for the rest of the building :bash:


----------



## maja88

Really great, and just another example on how modern cities should develop today and in the future. €250mil is absolutely not small money - other cities build for that one or two ugly and boring skyscrapers *lol*.
The se renderings are better than the first ones I saw two or three years ago, but I'm missing the catwalk linking Poststrasse with the Stadthoefe along the western side of the Bleichenfleet. Did they forget it? ... I mean the second picture ...


----------



## Tolbert

I Like it very much how it is, even with those modern roofs. Hamburg has a long tradition of combining old an new architecture to a very good composition and this project fits well into it!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

@maja. I think they just forgot it in the render. 

BTW: One thing of the Stadthöfe pisses me a bit of. The reconstruction of the Building with the little tower.

Current Status:









An accociation dedicated to reconstruction collected money for the reco of the tower. A total plan for this building have been released by owner, city and user (Hotel de Ville) planning reconstruction alongeside its status before the bombings
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:








www.ahgz.de


Investor hires some "Stararchitect", who builds some kind of nuke-shelter on it instead. What a luck he has to keep of his hand from the design of the tower, but still hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:








welt.de


----------



## Tolbert

Sorry but the roof of that so called "reconstruction" looks rather tacky in comparison to what we'll get...


----------



## Autostädter

I also like the new roof better. The top floor facade should be reconstructed though. The tower is great nonetheless!


----------



## maja88

The old design of that object would completely destroy the entire draft of the new complex ... not only IMO. The new one is simply great, and the following image shows why:









Picture hosted on http://immobilien-lig.hamburg.de


----------



## maja88

Later they will replace the remaining building on left, although, as no old one exists, even no ruin, maybe by something with a modern roof like that of the Sudanhaus  It's very beautiful in reality, btw.









Picture from http://www.architektur-hecht.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ 
I hope, they will do something to it. They can't leave it to that.
BTW: imo Hamburg currently builds tons of great modern architecture. But all between them there should be still some space left to 
reconstruct some historical buildings to keep Hamburgs huge variety of different architectures alive and give it back some parts of what was 
lost during Operation Gomorrah and 60ies-70ies city planning/demolishons. And this particular side of the Stadthöfe+Hotel de Ville would 
be an awsome spot for it imo. Still in the city center, but not in the "center-center" to stretch Hamburgs focused "one-spot" center a bit 
out. And if they are considered to be "tacky" ... Hell, let them be tacky! The town hall is tacky like shit and is our main Landmark in the
center. And of course the "old" reco design of the roof would destroy the complex, because it was redesigned. 
But it did not ruin anything in the first place. The old design for the main building of this complex was quite harmonic with that roof.
Just my oppionion, and that's why I am a bit dissapointed. 

*Back to updates:*


> * Wandsbek Brauhaus Quarter - Update
> Blue number 9 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


A new render for a construction side of the Brauhaus Quarter in Wandsbek was currently 
released by the investor: www.becken-immobilien.de
This side is called "Mühlenquartier" and shall be finished in 2016









.........................................................................

*And*


> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Don't miss the newest HafenCity Update in the international *HafenCity thread 
*with lots of infos, renders and photos as soon as if you did not read it yet!
so go here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109385777&postcount=606








picture: resp.schenk-waiblinger.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Zaha Hadid Elbe Promenade - Update
> Green number 10 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):



construction progress
by me


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Sonninchannel - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555916&page=2


First render for "*Hammerleev - Quarter*" construction plot 2 released
http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de








Named here "*Haus 2*"








www.hammerleev.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


some new xterior and interior Renders of the *Cinnamon Tower*...









and lots of storm flood pics in the international Hafencity thread
click here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=31








http://cdn1.spiegel.de


----------



## El_Greco

Cinnamon looks good.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

I just tripped over it at youtube. It is 2 years old but nervertheless the funny German accent is worth the share


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Don't know what this is. I try to find out by time


mb92 said:


> Hab gerade dieses Projekt entdeckt. Weiß einer mehr darüber?
> ElbSchau Hamburg
> 
> http://www.deutsche-eigenheim.ag/


But I know this is going to be build in the suburb of Bahrenfeld


ayque said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: www.lh-architekten.de


----------



## erbse

I'm looking forward to see the Cinnamon Tower at HafenCity finished. It could turn out to be a refreshing accent there. Überseehafen is way too bulky so far.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Developments around the Reeperbahn (ESSO-Houses) - Update
> Green number 13 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


*danger of collapsing... ESSO Houses evacuated. 300 people homeless - thanks to a left wing initiative*

After last night residents of the so called "ESSO-Houses" at Reeperbahn called the emergency line, when they heard the sound of busting walls, all buildings had to be evacuated. Also some buildings around the complex and the world famous ESSO-Kiez-Gas-Station as well as all night clubs at the ground level have closed and evacuated








Disabled and old people where brought to hotels, while younger people stayed the night in a gym hall.
The morning after structural engineers evaluated the chance for the people to return to their homes. The bitter answer "Never"

Background. Since years a bitch fight is going on between the owner and the left wing initiatve "Initiative Esso Häuser". The owner wants to tear down the ailing buildings and replace it with a newer one. Since February the residents are not allowed to use their about to collapse balconies









The left wing initiative blocked all tries of the owner to get the residents out of the buildings for a demoliten for ages. Their main argument was, that the owner misses his responsibility to keep the buildings in shape. The owner however is the opnnion, that is it not possible to refurbish the buildings proper, since he brought them. Accodring to several surveyers and engeneers they have been build in the 60ies with horrible construction faults, like using to much sand for the concrete to spare money. A refurbish process would damage the structe even more and let them collapse faster. Even gutting the buildings (during that time all residents would have to have to leave the buildings anyway) would not solve the problems with the crappy foundation. And of course you don't put money in a building that might collapse anyway. So the poeple would have to move out, because of the danger of that possible collapse.
The left wing activsts however... here on of their demonstrations








http://hh-mittendrin.de

... smelled the danger, that the owner just don't care about refurbishment, because he wanted to get those buildings crappy, unlvable and close to collapse, just to get an indypendent expert opinion for the district office, the buildings would be unsafeble, ulivable and a refurbishment would be more expensive than a new construction. And of course all that greed on the back of the residents.

So all suggestions for compromisses to get the residents out for a demolition of the owner have been blocked by the initiative, who represents (after their own statement) the majority of the residents.

Suggestons were:
Out of 300 new flats 100 socials flats guaranteed for the current residents (using currently approx 100 flats)
2000€ financial aid for moving
help to find a flat for comparable rents in the same district (St.Pauli) during the demolishon and construction. While longer residents will be treatened preferred if there are not enough flats in St-Pauli district.

All failed and the residents still stayed in their homes with the wrong hope caused by the initiative, for a refubrishment it would enough to paint the walls new (It honestly looked like that) perhaps beliving the story with the construction faults from the 60ies would be a clever lie by brought experts to get them out.

300 people are now homeless and currently the actions are organiszed how the people can get their personal belongings from the locked buildings. The Spielbudenplatz at Reeperbahn is closed by the emergency services causing a major financial damage for all neighbouring clubs and theaters









*Ironical highlight:* *The left wing protest initiative now accuses the owner the have played with the life of the residents for profit until the last possible day by letting them live in collape endangered flats to the very end...*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^
postscript

At Reeperbahn a spontaneous and peacfull solidary demonstration for the now homeless residents was hold. The writing on the banner means something like:
"possesion for ruining shall not be profitable - expropitate the owner!"
for next Saturday a larger demonstation in the Schanzen-quarter is planned which is expected to get violent ...








www.mopo.de


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Strange how they say such a poorly built building stayed up for 40-50 years. Most of the ones with major construction flaws collapse very early on.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ Some history about that: The current owner brought the houses in 2009. During that short time he surly did not ruin the houses. Missing repair task are a flault of the previous owner. Since the new owner brought the houses the situation is stucked.
The houses were comleated as "top-modern Plattenbau" in the early 60ies

_pic from the early 70ies_








http://www.mopo.de

The first owner, Family Schütze, actually let the houses ruin. They spared money for refurbishments and rented the flats overpriced. When the new owner came, the "Bayrische Hausbau", of course he had plans with it, the houses were already in a bad condition. The ferroconcrete was heavenly damaged, a new foundadtion needed as well as a total deconstruction of the tower block, also due to construction faults. Of course the new owner choosed the most cheapest way for him like everyone would did - demolition and building a new one. The owner and the lessors warned since 2009 that doomsday is about to come ...

The hate of the activists however surprisingly aimes only against the Bayrische Hausbau instead of the Family Schütze, who is responsible for the construction faults, mssing repair tasks and overpriced rents (up to 15€/cold rent for this crappy block). 
It is a very cheap left wing thinking "Investor->money-> evil -> all experts are brought and lie about the condition of the houses-> block everything he wants-> only a total save of the houses like they are is an option(and victory).

That's simply nuts imo. When the owner offered a guarantee for the residents to return for same rents, an aid of 2000€ each for moving twice and help to search a replacment flat durig that time, the activists missed, that this would be huge success for their social goals and one should have gone to fix that in a contract with the residents, the owner and the district office - with some extra points (no cheating making the flats for the residents much larger so that no one could afford a return despite the guarantee). 

But the activist argument was also, that up to 200 new flats would be build and the owner/investor made no secret out of the fact, that they will be expensive ones for the upper class. So the whole blockade is not only against demolition, but also against Gentrification. So no deal: Keep them like they are or get fucked...

After the district also stepped, ordering the owner to rise the percentage of social housing to 50% and forbid the including of condos, the owner replanned, reacted pissed of himself and so no more words of the prevoius guarantees fell.

The residents surly got chrushed between two sides and their plannes, while left wingers set up a 100% block and zero tolerance politic against the owner. With an earlier agreement and a possible conract including the gurantees for the owner all residents probably could already live in replacement flats ... Of course no side wants to be guilty now. The owner prepares a press conference (currently busy with hire hotel rooms for the homeless and organisze together with the emergency service how to get the personal stuff out of the houses), while the left wingers already know who is guilty for this fiasco - of course only the current owner.. only


----------



## Tolbert

Another example to show how stupid extremist of all directions are and the people that follow those extremist are just as stupid!

They should replace those 100 flats for the current residents, fill the rest to 50% supported housing (not social housing) and get the rest of condos and such. After all, it has to be of some profit for everyone. The residents, the city quarter and the investor.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

large render of the elbe philharmonic hall from inside. Unfortunately in German








Bild: http://openbuildings.com/buildings/elbphilharmonie-hamburg-profile-42355#!buildings-media/2


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Extensionbuilding of one of the biggest Hospitals in Hamburg, the:
"Universitäts Klinikum Eppendorf"
or short "UKE"

including cafes, shops and other service provider dedicated to healthcare. 
Goal is not to force hospital personal, visitors and of course patients out of the
huge hospital area to satisfy their daily needs









www.spectrum-am-uke.de









http://www.dghyp.de


----------



## Benny H

Are there any skyscraperprojects going on in Hamburg? The only type of buildings Hamburg don't have....

I hope to visit your wonderful city next summer again...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Benny H said:


> Are there any skyscraperprojects going on in Hamburg? The only type of buildings Hamburg don't have....


Not U/C

just planned for eatsern hafen City, but no one knows how they will look and how high they will be.

Just tons of stumps between 50-120 Meters U/C and confirmed


----------



## Benny H

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Not U/C
> 
> just planned for eatsern hafen City, but no one knows how they will look and how high they will be.
> 
> Just tons of stumps between 50-120 Meters U/C and confirmed


Ok thanks for the info...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Hamburg plannes next cruise center...
*








2013 was a record year in Hamburg of Cruise Ships staying here (177 times)
For 2014 the number will rise to 191 (+10%)


The number of passengers climbed 2013 to 555.000(+29%), and will climb to 600.000 in 2014.

In the beginning of 2014 the city government will discuss about this topic, a compleatation of the new center is planned for 2015. Next to the existing terminals in Altona and HafenCity the new Center will rise at Kronprinzkai in the Harbour









FULL STORY in German
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ha...-Hafen-Hamburg-boomt-als-Kreuzfahrthafen.html

traffic jams in ze Harbour


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Developments around the Reeperbahn (ESSO-Houses) - Update
> Green number 13 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


*
Riots expected for Saturday - city center declared as danger zone*

In connection with the evacuation of the ESSO Houses the city government and state police expects heavy riots for Saturday in the district of Altona (in particular St.Pauli and Schanze Quarters) and the district of Hamburg-Mitte (in particular Altstadt and Neustadt Quarters)

The ESSO-Houses activists joined together with another left-wing activist gorup - the rote flora Group.

Background is that the Owner of the occupied Rote Flora Building in the Schanze Quarter ... this one









wants to tear down the building an replace it with a new theater and a kindergarden. The current owner, Mr. Kretschmann, brought the Rote Flora building in the 90ies from the city and made a contract between city and occupyers that the Rote Flora will remain a cultural center for the district runed by the activists. The district of Altona rejected the plans of Kretschmann and insists on this contract. The city already offered to rebuy the building for the same price to defuse the already heated up situation after Kretschmann and his partners announced to go to cuoght to archive a compulsory eviction by police forces.
Kretschmann and the Red Flora are both not very loved in Hamburg. Kretschmann is seen as greedy but incompetent speculant who ruins everyprojects he touches like the in Hamburg very sadful noticed downfall and insolvency of the famous Riverkasematten









The Rote Flora is mostly hated, because cultural events and festivals of them are often infiltrated by violent left wing autonoms for riots in the Schanzenviertel. Hamburgs population often mistakenly brings together the Rote Flora activists with the Autonoms and rioters. After their anual main event - the once peacefull Schanzenfestival beeing several times infiltrated by rioters, the activists burried this festival. Actions and demonstrations by them which get not infiltrated are usually loud but peacefull.

However left wing autonoms already announced to missuse this joint-venture-ESSO-Rote Flora-demonstration for violance and rioting. Rioters from all over Germany are expected for Saturday. The Protestors also claimed to have another protest organisation on their side - the African-refugee Group and their Supporters (Lampedusa-Group), but the refugees and their supporters already dissociate from the ESSO-Rote Flora activists and canceld their own planned protest march for saturday not to be mistakenly getting connected to the riots.

The police itsself, for the firt time in Hamburgs post war history, declared the city center of Hamburg to a danger zone for the night. 








^^danger zone for Saturday night

*You may ask, why I am writing all this.*
The plans for the ESSO-Houses and the development plan for the Schanze Quarter including the bitchfight between Kretschmann and the Rote Flora have been the most controversial dicussed development projects in Hamburg - but outside the city boarder the disaster about the exploding costs of the Elbe Philarmonic Hall overshines everything about what is going on else in this city,* so I just wanted to let you know witch projects are currently really take the cake in the regional medias.*
The regional press heated up the situation about the ESSO discussion by sensasionalistion reporting with very unpleasant pictures for the people who lost their homes. 








Everyones nerves (homeless, state and riot police, activists beeing infiltrated, owners/investors and in the district offices of Hamburg-Mitte and Altona) are now on the edge.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ earlier as expcted first small riots already started on friday night, when the police station at the Reeperbahn close to the ESSO houses was attacked (in teh video from minute 1)


----------



## jonasry

Such a shame to tear down a wonderful building like that. But it also highlights everything that's wrong with the anarchist scene in Germany, everything they occupy tends to end up looking like ruins.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

it strongly depends on who occupies the buildings. Mostly those guys and girls claim to have some political reasons for their doings, but in reality they just want to live for free in the city. Their claim in Hamburg "the city is open for all" is nuts, because with "all" they mean just "us" while certain people (Gentrification) are wanted to stay out of their neighbourhoods. 

I lived for three years next to an occupied building, which is longer occupied as the Rote Flora. Its Heystraße 1-3 in Eppendorf and looks like this and is occupied since 1970. 








Those people act total different. They take care of their house, pay the refurbishment and set up events which cause the interests of all people in the hood (for example inviting all people to watch a football/soccer championship game with a barbecue in their garden), instead of just do some "cultural stuff" for people with same interests. 
They respect their (upper class) neighbours with other political orientations as they are accepted and respected by them. 
So everytime someone wants to have them out, they can be sure to have the support of the district office and their neighbours. Acting respectful they have a lot of more influence on other people, because they are more willing to listen to their different oppinions.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

btw. The ESSO-Rote Flora marsh currently escalates (already after 20 minutes from the start). water guns in action, warning shots fired - black block builds barricades, throws begalos, stones and bottles to the riot police.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^
current situation. several people injured. lootings in the Schanze Quarter









Riots moved from Schanzenquarter to the Reeperbahn, where the street battles take place now. train-traffic collapsed. Reeperbahn closed by riot-police. 
ESSO-Houses have been stormed by protestors. Police and protestors both claim the other side started the riots. currently two videos of the start of the riots have been uploaded to proof, the police would have start the riots. One is short one, that just shows how the police stopped the march but with no story before shown




then there is huge time gap to the next video suddenly showing a water gun in action





the other one is a loonger *uncut* footage uploaded under the title " Police attack on protesters #RoteFlora in Hamburg" what on the first sight show the difference. I guess the uploader copied from some blog and did not check it proper. It is clrealy not visbile who started the fight, but it is visible, that before the water guns moved in the police is attacked by bengalos, stones and illegal fireworks.





I hope I can clearify what happened, tommorow. For now I am a bit too pissed of for a clear judgement. Hamburg just survied its hardest stormflood with minor damage and now riotors demolish the city hno:

Lets just hope the ESSO Houses don't collapse with the protestors in it.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^
While it gets quiet in Schanzen Quarter, St.Pauli and Neustadt the riots move to Hoheluft, Harvestehude and Eimsbüttel. So now 4 of 7 districts have been szene of the riots (Altona, HH-Mitte, Eimsbüttel and HH-Nord).

approx 82 injured police troopers are reported for now - 15 are in hospital. No news about injured protestlers and rioters, but hunderets arrested.

Water guns on their way to Eimsbüttel-district









This two planned construction projects really heat up the moods here. We had no protests like that for the Elbe-Philharmony disaster, despite toilet brushes for over 200€ each are really something to get upset about.


----------



## København

what are they protesting about?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

officially against the demolition of two buildings (one occupied), high rents, gentrification and for a stay of refugees from africa.

Sorry, my average english will fail to translate this one proper: Maybe some of you speak German to read the summary of the outcome of an heated up situation about Hamburgs currenty most controversial discussed projects. If you cklick on the quote you have it with (German) text.


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> www.publikative.org


----------



## Ludi

_So machts du hier aber keine Werbung für Hamburg... _


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ I know, but JiJa always tells the full story, when JiJa is not in the office. And further Berlin is my main client to be "good" advertised.


----------



## Tiaren

I don't know, if your live crisis coverage belongs in here... :/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

it surely does imo. Its about two planned projects, the discusson about them, the background and the ugly climax.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

3 housing projects from around the city



> *Quartier 294 in barmbek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quartier294.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quartier294.de


..........................


> *"Wohnen bei Henriette" *(was a bomb shelter before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.henriette-hamburg.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.henriette-hamburg.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.henriette-hamburg.de





> Recently compleated
> *Grindelberg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Sonninchannel - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555916&page=2


*Prizeotel Hamburg Project* reveals a first taste of its facade


----------



## erbse

Very classy, very expressionist, very Hamburg/Northern German - I love it! :applause:


If they only added a proper roof, some setback storeys would have done all the magic...


----------



## JLAG

Agree very hamburg and a proper roof wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Quarter Finkenau 11 Houses - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 4 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643394


*1* New Render for Medien Campus (Art School)








www.fsr-information.de

And further renders for 2 new construction Plots are out
First one:
www.mudlaff-otte.de



























and for the opposite side of the planned street (does not exist, yet)








www.pbscheel.de









www.pmscheel.de

Plan (note: North-South axis spinned a bit)









And last but not least. The construction plot right in the north of the MedienCampus








http://bechtloff-steffen.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Once again a bigger hafencity-update awaits you in the international hafencity thread at comment #616
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110159044#post110159044

This time with infos and pics about the
Science Center








www.ueberseequartier.de

The result and many pics of the competition for construction plot 34/15 and 34/16








www.nalbach-architekten.de








www.blauraum.eu

*and much more* 
*click! click! click! *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110159044#post110159044


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*LES Rödingsmarkt
construction Progress*









...................
*Hotelproject 
Münzviertel, Rosenallee*

Comcept. Status unknown
Architects: http://www.giorgiogullotta.com









www.kontorb3.de








www.kontorb3.de


----------



## Ludi

I like the Hotelproject in the Münzviertel!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

if it will get build. Satus is unknown, but giorgogiolatto does not stuff for fun relating to Hamburg. But I still don't find it on the offical list of planned and U/C hotels



> 25hours Hotels - con.Start 2014
> 
> Adagio City Aparthotel Hamburg - opening March 2014
> 
> Ameron Hotel Speicherstadt - Althoff Hotel Collection, - opnening June 2014
> 
> B&B Hotel Hamburg-Harburg, opening 1.quartal 2014
> B&B Hotel Hamburg-Nord, opening summer 2014
> 
> Citadines Michel Hamburg, opening March 2014
> 
> ECE Hafencity - opening end 2014
> 
> Grandhotel 'The Fontenay' (Ex-Intercontinental) - con.start Summer 2014,
> 
> Holiday Inn Express Hamburg – City Hauptbahnhof - opening 2014
> Holiday Inn Hamburg City-Nord, con.start October 2014
> 
> ibis budget Hamburg City - opening Octtober 2014
> 
> Indigo Hamburg St. Pauli - opening June 2014
> 
> Innside Melia Hamburg-Hafencity, opening Spring 2015
> 
> InterCity-Hotel Hamburg-Dammtor - opening March 2015
> 
> K-STAR Hotel Hamburg/Harburg, Urban Design Hotel, opening March 2014
> 
> Lidl Hotel Reeperbahn + Filiale, con.start end 2014
> 
> Motel One Heiße Ecke, - openeing autum 2014
> 
> prizeotel Hamburg-City, - opening mid 2014
> 
> Ramada Hamburg-Hammerbrook, opening autum 2015
> 
> Sportlife Hotel Othmarschen - opning March 2014
> 
> Stadthaushotel Hafencity - opening mid 2015
> 
> The Westin Hamburg, opening 2017 with Elbphilharmonie


^^ no Münzviertel
(another pic from the other side)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Ludi said:


> I like the Hotelproject in the Münzviertel!


Yes, nice brick, modern shape, no stupid random windows... it's elegant.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Jumping the Elbe River - Update
> Blue number 2 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


Picture series of the IBA-Area in the heart of the wilhemsburg quarter
*All and more Pictures*
http://www.hamburg.de/iba-2013/

aerial. IBA-central aera down the railway, On the down right side also some parts of the IGS area









energy hill









ciew from energy hill


















BSU-HQ


















Waterhous









looking down the IBA


















neue Hamburger Terassen









Wälderhaus


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Project from the suburbs/outskirts
*Denickeweg*
in Hamburg-Harburg district, Heimfeld quarter
(here http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamburg-Heimfeld )

Architects:
RENNER HAINKE WIRTH ARCHITEKTEN GmbH, Hamburg 
G2 Landschaft, Hamburg 
>> scroll








www.competitionline.com








www.competitionline.com








www.competitionline.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Barmbek New Center - Update
> Blue number 7a on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


Closer Renders of the pedestrian area next to the U/C ECE-VBG HQ.
Pictures: www.Bild.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


if you missed it...
construction start for Slot 65.
all pics in the int. Thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=31








www.competitionline.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Sonninchannel - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555916&page=2


no renders today. Just construction updates


The southern side of the _*Prizeotel Hammerbrook*_ is now also visable. looks like the western side.



























construction update of the *IBIS Hammerbrook*



















Ant the R*amada Hammerbrook*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*3 updates for today *


> * Zaha Hadid Elbe Promenade - Update
> Green number 10 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


Construction Progress of the new Promenade from HafenCity to Landunsgbrücken


















Finally I found out what is build next to the great "BoaVista" Project.
Called *"Vorsetzen 50"*. Certainly not one of my favourites new Buildings in Hamburg




















> *A-D. Harbour Developement Plan 2025*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All red marked developemt areas of the detail-are combined in the big Harour Developemt Thread...
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553641
> (German)


construction Progress for the new Rethe Bridge




































for those who speak German:
There is a video from 2013 showing the areas of the harbour devlopment plan 2025 from a helicopters view - just ignore the anoing female moderator, its low budget . Rethe Bridge appears from 7:05







> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


and some construction progress pictures of the HafenCity are available in the international thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110848482&postcount=620


----------



## el palmesano

amazing updates!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Some unsorted stuff for the upper class - construction start this year.

quarter of *Harvestehude*








www.gaebler-architekten.de


quarter of *Lockstedt*
"White-Homes" von Engel+Voelkers








www.heitmann-montufar.de

quarter of *Winterhude* (I guess)
















http://images.immonet.de

quarter of *Eidelstedt*









quarter of *Sülldorf*








http://www.immonet.de/angebot/21864840
Fertig sieht irgendwie anders aus








http://www.immonet.de/angebot/21864840

and quarter of *blankeneese*








http://www.immonet.de/angebot/22003963








http://www.immonet.de/angebot/22003963








http://www.immonet.de/angebot/22003963

quarter of


----------



## Groningen NL

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> ^^ _*JA! Junior Acadamy
> *_
> Some kind of highly talented sponsorship (kids between 6-18) with focus on architecture, arts, culture, fashion and *medias*.


I see what you did there


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Developments around the Reeperbahn - Update
> Green number 13 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


Recently compleated:
*Gründeretagen große Freiheit* 
Building offering space for Start Ups focused on Music, Medias and Fashion








www.augprien.de








www.augprien.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Barmbek New Center / Park Lane - Update
> Blue number 7b on the map in the opening comment*
> construction thread (German):


User WaxoKahna found out what will happen to *construction plot 1.7*


Waxo Khana said:


> Quantum Immobilien entwickelt folgendes Türmchen hier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Engel & Völkers
> 
> 100 Mietwohnungen,
> ca. 880 Quadratmeter Gewerbefläche
> 95 Stellplätze
> 
> Quelle: http://www.engelvoelkers.com/de/blog/2014/ev-development-verkauft-100-wohnungen-quantum/
> 
> Baufeld 1.7


Will be an awesome view over the city park to the Planetary








www.engelvoelkers.com

Aerial View of the progress of this area 3-Quartal 2013








www.ambiente-stadtpark.de

*construction plot 2.6*








http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de









http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de

and constructionplot 1.5









www.lrw-architekten.de

...................................................

And one thing about the thread-opening
I want to change the secondary Project


> *7. Porsche / Hanse Gate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522416
> (German)


to 


> *7. Stadthoefe Quartier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1677673
> (German)


Second project is more relevant to Hamburg. But everytime I try to edit the opening comment I get an error. Is there a new limit how much stuff you are allowed to pack in a single comment?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

itsch äjain taim vor tsum minor stuff from all över ze Hansestadt...

*Waterlofts* are finished and sold out


Kame said:


> http://www.bechtloff-steffen.de/stormsweg-9-11/ansicht-stormsweg-9-15-vom-uhlenhorster-kanal-aus/





Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> www.bechtloff-steffen.de


*Fontenay Terassen*
whitewashed architecture for whitewashed people








www.hamburg.de








www.hamburg.de
*
Lockstedt 360° *is finished since eraly 2013, but I totally missed that. So I mention it for completation








www.czernergoettsch.de








http://www.czernergoettsch.de

And tsum awesome perspectival errors await you in this render of the new HQ of *Jungheinrich* 
One of those successfull German Mittelständer, that export their shit everywhere, because its much better than your 
shit and makes Europe angry for beeing so Germansuccessfull


Waxo Khana said:


> Neubau Jungheinrich Zentrale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungheinrich
> 
> Hamburg-Wandsbek, Friedrich-Ebert-Damm 129
> Baubegin Feb. 2014
> Fertigstellung Frühjahr 2016
> fünfstöckige Gebäude mit einer BGF von über 18.000 m²
> 
> Quelle


----------



## erbse

Great summarizing style again, thanks a lot! kay:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*3 updates for today *


> * Zaha Hadid Elbe Promenade - Update
> Green number 10 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


construction pics by Hamburg-User *Flor!an *


Flor!an said:


> Fotoupdate von heute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Hafengeburstag könnten sie IMO (zumindest temporär) freigegeben werden.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Autobahn A7 Cover Plate Area - Update
> Blue number 6b on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thread (in german):
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300971


Good Bye Autobahn-noise
New Renders for the middle section in Stellingen-suburb of the Autobahn Cover Plate. Construction Start: Spring 2014









*more renders here:*
http://www.welt.de/regionales/hamburg/article125087386/Der-Autobahndeckel-an-der-A7.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Some really nice projects on this page!

The Waterlofts are great.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Hamburg-User ayque found out, that the
*Holiday Inn + Conico*
German Thread
in the city-north quarter have been redesigned. New Renders

*The HolidayInn-Tower*








http://mpp.de









http://conico-hamburg.de

*The Conico office building*








http://conico-hamburg.de









http://conico-hamburg.de









http://conico-hamburg.de

*the complex also contains a Parking House*








http://conico-hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Wandsbek Brauhaus Quarter - Update
> Blue number 9 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


New Renders for the *Mühlenquartier* construction plots released by Schenk+Waiblinger Architects
>>> SCROLL








http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de









http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de









http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

New and probalbly final Renders for the 
*Reimerstwiete / Cremon Island Quarter*
Thread in German
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111865636#post111865636


View from northeast

GRS-Architects + KNBK Architects









Viev from south:
LAKET Architects, Henke+Partner Architects, Neumann+Partner Architects
far right KNBK Architects








www.hamburgteam.com

View inside the Quarter









Progress:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *15. The Fontenay - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996327
> (German)


New Render of the total Essemble from above - sorry for the German discriptions








www.bild.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Elbe Philharmonic Hall - Update
> Blue number 1a on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461677&page=29





Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> one of the cranes is gone


..


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*once again unsorted small stuff from all over the city*

District *HH-Nord*, Suburb *Langenhorn*








http://www.mmst-architekten.de

District *HH-Nord*, Suburb *Winterhude*








http://www.hofgarten-winterhude.de
District *Eimsbüttel*, Suburb *Lokstedt*








www.cds-wohnbau.de








www.cds-wohnbau.de

District *Hamburg Mitte* Revitalisation Gänsemarkt-Square


Flor!an said:


> http://www.radiohamburg.de


District *Altona*, quarter *Altona-Altstadt*
bigger Render of Thadenstraße


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Another WorldWarII Bomb Shelter in Hamburg is about to get transformed
into a housing complex. The Shelter in the Bülowstraße in the district of Altona
Project Homepage with more pictures:
http://bunker-hamburg.de/
Visualisation:
http://www.on3studio.com


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ Great small projects!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

district *Hamburg-Mitte*
www.on3studio.com


----------



## Ludi

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Another WorldWarII Bomb Shelter in Hamburg is about to get transformed
> into a housing complex. The Shelter in the Bülowstraße in the district of Altona
> Project Homepage with more pictures:


Woho, nice! Specially the stucco-elements! :cheers:


----------



## Autostädter

^ I'm sure those have been there already.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * The Channel - Update
> Blue number 4 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593814&page=4


Long time has passed since I gave an update about *The Channel* since it's located in the far south of Hamburg in the HH-Harburg district.

The *IBA*-Organisation took over much of responsibilities of the projects in the Channel and gave us an overwiev about some ongoing projects








www.iba-hamburg.de

also new is the render of a Student-Housing projects at the Schöllerdammstreet








www.hamburg.de

construction progress of the the project marked in the grafic as *"Marina auf der Schlossinsel"*


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Fotos www.iba-hamburg.de


Also a new pedestrian bridge is planned to connect the new quarter with the city center above the Bundesstraße 73 (highest frequented and one of the deadliest overland roads in Germany)


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Landschaftsbrücke vorbei am Channel Tower.
> 
> Bild und Bericht
> http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ha...oll-Innenstadt-mit-Binnenhafen-verbinden.html


----------



## Manolo_B2

hamburg starts thinking big again, very cool! 

hope they will also expand the way too small underground network


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Manolo_B2 said:


> hamburg starts thinking big again, very cool!
> 
> hope they will also expand the way too small underground network


Critcial. Also the big plans for the east. Since Elbephilharmonic Hall the trust of the Hamburgers in the city planning offices is gone and everything is discussed with an unusal high amount of sarkasm in public.

Additionally 99.9% of the Hamburgian population has following oppinions

"Rents explode, so we need new flats - but we can't build them there!"
or
"Gentrification kills the quarters! We need urgently new flats! But we shall not build them there, it will gentrificate that quarter"
or (best)
"We need new housing projects! Now! Urgently! But of course not in my hood"

same for subway plans


----------



## LtBk

The problems of NIMBYism can be found in most cities around the world. Good updates BTW.


----------



## LtBk

I would go as far as say NIMBYism tend to be exaggerated in urban forums.


----------



## El_Greco

LtBk said:


> I would go as far as say NIMBYism tend to be exaggerated in urban forums.


I disagree. NIMBYism is a big problem. Literally every other project will be opposed by one group or another which results in delays, redesigns and sometimes cancelations.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Masterplan of the latest introduced project.
I excluded a detailed introduction due to its size to a new thread in the General Urban Developments Forum. (where also the HafenCity thread is)
*So go here** http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338 if you want to learn more*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Update of one of my favourite development sites in Hamburg



> * Quarter Finkenau 11 Houses - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 4 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643394


Another curtain falls. The first "white-brick" house shows off









Construction Plot 3 renderings have been bublished

Investor: Altonaer Spar- und Bauverein eG
40 Flats (all Social Housing) Genossenschaftsmitglieder)
Architects: Huke-Schubert Berge Architekten
Visualisations: http://www.l-plus.de


UNIT-er said:


> http://www.l-plus.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.l-plus.de


and another construction plot in the south at the channel called 
"Waterkant, Hamburg"








http://formart.eu


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Elbe Philharmonic Hall - Update
> Blue number 1a on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461677&page=29


News about this project with rarity value... *"constructions will be finsihed earlier than (re)calculated"*
News in German
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/elbphilharmonie/das-bau-wunder-36888330.bild.html








Also some pics of the south side by user Kame in the int. Philharmony Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116005285&postcount=627


----------



## erbse

Those reflections! :nuts: :drool: A true gem.


----------



## Ludi

Yes, just fantastic! :applause:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

What's going on in Hamburgs largest developent area in the south? Lets check it out



> * The Channel - Update
> Blue number 4 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593814&page=4



*Vertasikai / Compleated *

office
commercial
restaurants
will be some kind of the "central square" of the new quarter










*Student Flats U/C*
klick here for render
view south down* Shellerdamm Street*









view north to* Vertasikai*









On a neighbouring plot the
*Aviation Tech Center*
is planned and confirmed

8.800 m² office space
high tech center
200 Parking Lots
compleatation (end 2015 maybe)



Waxo Khana said:


> Einmal in Farbe und Bunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle:http://www.suederelbe.de/geschaefts...eimage;1;10;a6bb3c31e3;19127022;10;2;picnum10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle:http://www.suederelbe.de/geschaefts...eimage;1;10;a6bb3c31e3;19127022;10;2;picnum10


*Three recently compleated buildings alongside Vertasikai and Shellerdamm*

























*B&B Hotel* recently compleated
one of the most southern construction plots









construction progress at the 
*Kaufhauskanal quarter*








render










*Northern development area of the Channel:
Schlossinsel (castle island)*

*"Marina"* construction progress

Luxury Living with own yacht harbour


























homepage+more pictures and infos for the "Marina"
http://www.iba-hamburg.de/projekte/...nsel/projekt/marina-auf-der-schlossinsel.html


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625130


Hamurgs second largest singe developemt area after the HafenCity - the "Neue Mitte Altona / Altonas New Center" has the first 5 winners for 5 construction slots. 

Its located in the district of Altona and shall offer several thousand flats, some commercial space, Parks and so on ... 

there is also a longer Artikel in German here
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/hamburgs-neue-haeuser-stadtviertel-mitte-altona-a-983665.html

I am honest. I did not like that Project Area from the very beginning since I saw the first masterplans. Bad planning, an overstrained district office. There exist even some weird contracts through several backdoors that all upcomming bars or restaurants are not allowed to serve any beer next to the brand "holsten"

All Pictures from
www.spiegel.de

Planwerkeins Architects









Czerner Göttsch Architects









Baumschlager Eberle Architects









Böge Lindner K2 Architects









The 5 slots red marked


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

To keep up with Hamburgs latest development news the big overview map in the opening comment and the Linklist had to be updated. 

Changes/Updates are as follows:

The major urban development masterplan "Hamburg Stromaufwärts / Hamburg Upstream" 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
has been rendered into the deatailed map and announced in on small map...
For that the former area "Blue number 3 - Elbe Bridges Center" has been changed to
"Blue Number 3a-3j - Hamburg Upstream)

In Detail: Big map before









And after:









Small map update:









--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another change: Regarding the secondary/smaller projects 

Hamburg Forum agreed that the Secondary Project Number 6 "Floating Homes" ...


> *6. Floating Homes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1626897
> (German)


... are not relevant enough anymore and are considered as tertier project now. It has
to make room for the "Alter Wall refurbishment" project, which caused a lot of controversial discussions in the city


> *6. Alter Wall refurbishment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734125
> (German)


----------------------------------------------------------------

Also a new secondary/smaller project is mentioned both in linklist and detailled map - we decidet to give it a chance


> *17. Neue Mitte Stellingen / Stellingen New Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733880
> (German)












------------------------------

Last change: Mistakenly major urban project "Blue Number 9 - Brauhausquartier" was mistakenly located outside the detailed map. Error was corrected. Its now drawn in close to the maps boarder










That's it for now...

*Thanks for your attention - Regards: The Hamburg Forum*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Rentzelhof*

*district: HH-Nord
quarter: Rotherbaum*


usage: housing and commercial
architects: Boge-Johannsen BDA
status: planned









www.bojo.de








www.bojo.de








www.bojo.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*The View*

*Disrtict: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hohenfelde*

Usage: 30 Flats for the upper 1%
Investors: ATI Real Estate GmbH
Status: U/C
completation: 2015 
Architecten: SKAI Siemon Kramer

All pictures from:www.theview-hamburg.de


----------



## totaleclipse1985

"The View" looks great 
But prices start at 339000€ and most of the flats cost less than 1million €. So It's hardly just for the 1%


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *A-D. Harbour Developement Plan 2025*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All red marked developemt areas of the detail-are combined in the big Harour Developemt Thread...
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553641
> (German)


Progess at the Rethebrücke Flapbridge


takku said:


> Ein paar aktuelle Eindrücke von der Rethebrücke. Alt und neu nebeneinander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos von mir


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

again some minor projects:
*kühneVISION*

*Disrtict: Altona
Quarter: Bahrenfeld*

Usage: offices
Investors: BNP Paribas
Status: U/C
completation: 2015 
Architects: Meyer Schmitz-Morkramer http://www.msm-architecture.com/projekte/









www.msm-architecture.com


–––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

*B&B Hostel*

*Disrtict: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Bahrenfeld*

Usage: Hotel + 190 Flats for Students
Investors: GBI + Becken Development + European Estate
Status: confirmed
completation: 2016 
Architects: ?



ayque said:


> Artikel in der Immobilien-Zeitung.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: GBI


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Schulweg*

*Disrtict: Eimsbüttel
Quarter: Eimsbüttel Center*

Usage: 35 flats (1/3 social housing) + 4 commercial units
Investors: Sudeck GBR
Status: confirmed
completation: 2015 
Architects: http://www.hans-ulrich-zoellner.de









http://www.hans-ulrich-zoellner.de


–––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Baltic Haus*

*Disrtict: HH-Mitte
Quarter: HH-Altstadt*

Usage: offices
Investors: GEFO Gesellschaft für Oeltransporte mbH
Status: U/C
completation: 2015-16 
Architects: http://www.hans-ulrich-zoellner.de









www.hans-ulrich-zoellner.de








www.hans-ulrich-zoellner.de








www.hans-ulrich-zoellner.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Pulverteich*

*Disrtict: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Georg*

Usage: 20 flats (very clever. From 21 units 1/3 has to be social housing in Hamburg)
Investors: CDS
Status: U/C
completation: 2014 
Architects: http://www.r-olszowka.de









www.cds-wohnbau.de


----------



## Mr Bricks

Hamburg doing it right.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Jumping the Elbe River (IBA+IGS Area) - Update
> Blue numbers 2a + 2b on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


Quite recten aerial picture of the developments so far fpr the IBA and IGS Area - all on the right hand side of the railway. 
Includuing the new buildings and highrises down right and the new Island-Park (basically the whole park+forest) area in the center. 
directly next to the railway are also the new sparetime and chill possibilities like europes largest skater park or a rock-climbing club.

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








www.rmp-landschaftsarchitekten.de

For a better orientation what is where and new and what is the next step - the photographer may forgive me - I painted into the picture


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^I just renember I took a photo of the U/C Luna Center last month which mentionted in the grafic above


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625130


The competition for the first 5 construction Plots have been published in total.
The Architects designed all Plots as a whole and afterwards the jury choosed one Plot for each Architects
Selection in this comment
www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116144500&postcount=412

The competition in Detail:

*AndrePointers Architects*








http://www.competitionline.com









http://www.competitionline.com

*Baumschläger Eberle*








http://www.competitionline.com

*BLK Architects*








http://www.competitionline.com









http://www.competitionline.com
*
PlanwerkEins Architects*








http://www.competitionline.com









http://www.competitionline.com

*czerner götsch Architects*








http://www.competitionline.com









www.competitionline.com


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Are there any research centers planned to be built in Hafencity?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

reseach centers?
next to the ScienceCenter what is more some kind of Museum ...









... and the compleated University I don't know any more Reseach/Science Stuff planned


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Wiesenstrasse 7*

*Disrtict: Eimsbüttel
Quarter: Eimsbüttel Center*

Usage: flats + 2 commercial units
Investors: Georg Winter
Status: compleated August 2014 
Architect: http://www.siemonsenarchitektur.de

Pictures also by www.siemonsenarchitektur.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

One last time a picture of the new compleated Enviroment and city development HQ, since it's the best piture I found so far. 
See it as an addition for this comment:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116659387&postcount=422









/www.bine.info


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Steenwisch 37*

*Disrtict: Eimsbüttel
Quarter: Eimsbüttel Center*

Usage: 27 flats
Investors: Grossmann & Berge
Status: reacently compleated (sold off) 
Architect: http://www.hans-ulrich-zoellner.de









www.hans-ulrich-zoellner.de








www.hans-ulrich-zoellner.de








www.hans-ulrich-zoellner.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Olympic Games 2024/28 Cocepts published by senate












www.shz.de









radiohamburg.de









www.spiegel.de


----------



## m4rcin

I think it's a great use of the port areas!


----------



## JLAG

I always wondered how the port will survive. More and more parts of the port is transferred in to residential areas and now this. Not that it is a bad idea, it looks really cool, but how will the port be able to compete about the space? I have seen the future plans of the port but still. Thinking about Rotterdam with their grand plan and Bremerhaven that also (as I understand it) has not the same issues regarding space. Do not really recall the plans of Antwerpen though. Hamburg isn't really blessed with those circumstances. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Don't worry about the Harbour. Hamburg is obsessed with it and does everything to remain as possible Europes last martime Metropolis, where an in business oversea harbour is significant part of the cityscape.

Transforming the "Grasbrook" Area to an urban use is nothing new in Hamburg Port plans. Its mostly used by logistics and a pice-good harbour. both can be shifted. The future of the Hamburg port is not the Grasbrook, but the pretty out of use area around
in its center
-kaiser Wilhem Harbour
-Kuhwerder Harbour
-Roß Habour
which is too big for small ships and too small for big ships








will be transferred to 2 new terminals









Currenty the city pushes Billions into the infrastructure to get the additional goods and containers out of the harbour area. Thats the main problem and has to be dealt first with.

currenty U/C is the second Kattwykbridge (250 Million €) and Rethebridge (150 Million €) to double the capacy of train transport.
The harbour spoon construction (third kattwyk Bridge) starts 2016 to double the capacy by road, and and and ...

I don't post every infrastructure update here, I don't know if, they are interesting since they are industrial form follows function stuff are not made for achtiecture design compettitions

Rethe-Flap Bridge (largest in Europe) progress amonth ago


takku said:


> Ein paar aktuelle Eindrücke von der Rethebrücke. Alt und neu nebeneinander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos von mir


Second Kattwyk Bridge final designs for constr- start last month


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> ^^danke. da wird einem sofort klar, warum das europas größte Klappbrücke wird.
> 
> Wo wir gerade bei Brücken sind. die 208 Millionen Euro Teure zweite Kattwyk-Brücke hat heute offiziell Baustart. 2020 soll das höchst.komplexe Projekt fertig sein
> http://mobil.abendblatt.de/hamburg/...-fuer-neue-Kattwyk-Bahnbruecke-gestartet.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild: HPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild: HPA


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *9. Nikolai Quartier developments (Großer Burstah)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560967
> (German)


Another competition for a constructions Slot is over.

*Neue Burg1*

The Winner for Slot 3+4 are
Investor: IVG Immoblien Management REIT-AG
Architects: Biwer Mau Architekten
Usage: Offices










biwermau.de








biwermau.de








biwermau.de

The overall situation for the developments in the Nikolaiquarter are as follows


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625130


Another construction Plot is revealed

*Architects: BiwerMau*
*Usage: Housing (1/3 Social Housing)+commercial units at the ground floors* 









biwermau.de









http://biwermau.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Wandsbek Brauhaus Quarter - Update
> Blue number 9 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


Current developments for this new quarter:

*Wandsbeker Tor (Gate to Wandsbek)* 
kind off approved.
more infos and newer renders to that hopefully soon. As long only this mass-study remains









another development for this quarter:
approved and construction start for
*College Quarter*
Volume: 50 Millionen €
Usage: 332 Studentent Flats + 68 Appartements for trainees
Further stuff: Bar, Party floor, concerge service, Rooftop Garden with view towards the city center
Investor: Postbank
Architects: ???
completation: early 2016

Hat neue Renders.








www.college-quartier.de








www.college-quartier.de








www.college-quartier.de








www.college-quartier.de








www.college-quartier.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Lighthouse-Living*

*districts: HH-Mitte, Altona, HH-Harburg
quarters: Hafen-City, Blankenese, TheChannel*


usage: housing
architects: HC Hagemann
status: building application submitted for three places
status: spring 2015 (proposed)

Pictures taken from offical press materials


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those look great! They have that cool space-age look


----------



## desertpunk

Hamburg Classic by Tobias Neubert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Central Station Extention *

*Disrtict: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Georg + Neustadt *

Investors: Deutsche Bahn
Status: Study
Architect: http://bechtloff-steffen.de









http://bechtloff-steffen.de








http://bechtloff-steffen.de








http://bechtloff-steffen.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Foersterweg 36-42 (Refurbishment) *

*Disrtict: HH-Eimsbüttel
Quarter: Stellingen *

Sideinfos: enegetic refubishment of an ugly 70ies social block with no effects on rents for social weak residents. Pilot Project for upcomming refurbishments of simular downfalled blocks
Investors: Hamburg Wohnen eG
Status: compleated October 2014
Architects: DR Architekten, Hamburg + POLYFORM Arkitekter, Kopenhagen
Constructor: Ebener GmbH

Before:








www.dr-architekten.de

Now:








www.abendblatt.de

Detail:








www.ebener.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *9. Nikolai Quartier developments (Großer Burstah)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560967
> (German)


Backside of the initial construction Plot 
*"Großer Burstah"*
reveals its facade. (usage office and luxury appartments)

Find a picture series here:
http://gunterboettcher.wordpress.com/
Teaser:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Don't miss the newest HafenCity Updates with status overview maps, the new Cinnamon Homepage some progess pics and the final result of the architecture competition for Construction Plot 72 between Shanghai Avenue and the Lohse Park
All in here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=33








www.competitionline.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

News from Hamburgs moth southern large development area


> * The Channel - Update
> Blue number 4 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593814&page=4


The *Channel X*
Projects has been officially cancelled








www.wentzel-dr.de

Reason: Usage was Office. District don't want offices at this place anymore and changed the usage to housing. The offical new name is
*Channel X2*
and got re-designed by the BRT Architects of Hadi Teherani








http://www.hchagemann.de


----------



## erbse

BRT's redesign feels a bit too Sao Paulo for me, but at least it's got some nice apartments now. Much more mixed developments should be popping up, rather than mere office districts.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

I think that something seroius in Hadi Teheranis childhood went wrong. His obsession to grey boxes is remarkable


----------



## Tolbert

erbse said:


> BRT's redesign feels a bit too Sao Paulo for me, but at least it's got some nice apartments now. Much more mixed developments should be popping up, rather than mere office districts.


Yes, its at least something different. I like it!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> I think that something seroius in Hadi Teheranis childhood went wrong. His obsession to grey boxes is remarkable


Wow, that is a terrible comment.

And it's not the ones who obsessively like something that had something traumatic happen. It's the ones who obsessively _hate_ things, like the classicists who bash modernism. :|


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Teherani Architecture is not modernism nor classical. It's Teherani. He build a bunch of stuff in Hamburg. And here they all share the same appereance -> They are always grey and 95% boxy, no matter if he builds it a Gründerzeit-quarter of an 70ie years office district. Some of them are good, some of them are shit. Meaning someone has an obsession with grey boxes doesn't mean he is a bad architect.


----------



## Tolbert

Sorry, Ji-Ja-Jot, but your comments on Teherani seem more like a personal crusade than just architectural criticism.
He is neither the only modernist with an obsession to boxes, nor does all his buldings look like boxes at all. The one above is in fact pretty white and has a variable facade of balkonies an loggias... nothing too bad i think.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Tolbert said:


> Sorry, Ji-Ja-Jot, but your comments on Teherani seem more like a personal crusade


It's not a crusade. I am on a quest



> The one above is in fact pretty white


It's pretty white because the dude who rendered it let it appear so. For more infos go here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664093


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

An Archtecture Competition, which concerns two development areas has just been decided:



> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)





> *5. Sonninchannel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555916
> (German)


*Find all Infos in the international "Hamburg - Upsteam" Thread here*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118223683&postcount=16

*Short Briefing:
*
Project Name:
*Sonninstraße 3*

Winner: 
*03arch Architect, Munich*
http://www.03arch.de 
and *grabner + huber landschaftsarchitekten*

Visualisations contributed by
*competitiononline*









www.competitiononline.com









www.competitiononline.com


----------



## Letniczka

^^
The second image should display the backyard of the one above...

70 years after the end of WW2 the quarter gets its urban density again. Better late than never 
There are other cities which still do nothing.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Letniczka said:


> ^^
> The second image should display the backyard of the one above...


yes. its a public park sourrounded by "Blockrand" with a gab to the south where the channel-promenade is









www.03arch.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Flak tower*

*Disrtict: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Pauli *

Sideinfos: An old Flak tower and bomb shelter of WWII shall get a public park on its top. Within the park: Urban gardening, Amphie-Theater, Ateliers for Artists, Studios for bands
Investors: Thomas J.C. Madsen (owner of the "Bunker")
Status: planned (District office already said "Go", first negociations with hertitage prevention office went good)
Architect: Tim Shierwater
Planning: Tobias Boeing









www.mopo.de








www.mopo.de
How it looks today:








www.7grad.org


----------



## Waxo Khana

Hanging Gardens of Babylon..... Hamburg


----------



## Mr Bricks

Very cool.


----------



## JLAG

And I thought it looked like a large green strange hat on top of a lump of concrete.


----------



## Sevillano47

Flak Tower is really horrible.


----------



## goschio

Maybe just me, but it should be properly reconstructed as an actual functioning flak tower so it can be used in case of emergency.

Letting all the hippies grow weed there is just stupid.


----------



## Tolbert

goschio said:


> Maybe just me, but it should be properly reconstructed as an actual functioning flak tower so it can be used in case of emergency.
> 
> Letting all the hippies grow weed there is just stupid.


And which sort of Plane do you want to take down with the flak? 

Or do you really think that a B-24 or Lancaster entering German air space will generate an "emergency"


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Update of one of my favourite development sites in Hamburg



> * Quarter Finkenau 11 Houses - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 4 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643394


The most south-eastern construction plot was introduced

*"Wohnen am Eilbekkanal"*
usage: housing (49 flats)
Investor: elbkonzept GmbH
Architects: Heider Zeichardt Architekten http://www.heider-zeichardt.de
completation: 2015/16









http://www.heider-zeichardt.de

And an overview what where in the quarter


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

- images deleted upon request of the owner. Please do not repost, thanks.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Musical Theater an der Elbe (compleated) *

*Disrtict: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Steinwerder * (Port Aera)

Investors: Stage Entertainment
Usage: Musical (Wunder von Bern / The miracle of Bern)
Status: compleated

Pictures from the opening ceremony








www.bild.de








www.bild.de








www.abendblatt.de








www.abendblatt.de








www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Barmbek New Center / Park Lane - Update
> Blue number 7b on the map in the opening comment*
> construction thread (German):


Hamburg-User _UNIT-er_ found information and visualisations for construction plot 1.6

*Waterlofts Am Stadtpark*
*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Winterhude*

Investor: Günther Franke Gruber Bauherren
Seller: Sparda Immobilien
Usage: 74 Flats und 70 carslots in a garage
​


UNIT-er said:


> Weitere Details zum Baufeld 1.6 sind nun verfügbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle:
> http://www.waterlofts.de/


----------



## Tellvis

Some nice looking residential going up in Berlin and Hamburg...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Again updates for:


> * The Channel - Update
> Blue number 4 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593814&page=4


North-eastern develpoment aera, some more details are out 

*Neulaender Quaree *


Status: Overall masterplan of the Naulaender Quaree: The round building bottom right corner, 
the midrise upper right corner and the higher point down left corner are now approved:









Architects of approved stuuf: LH Architects http://www.lh-architekten.de/
Visualisations: Dreidesign www.dreidesign.com

Usage: Hotel








www.dreidesign.com

Usage: Housing








www.dreidesign.com

Usage: Offices








www.dreidesign.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716188


Winners of construction plot 4 have been announced. It should be one of the two red marked plots. I don't know exactly which one, but I think it is the left one









*Investors: *Bauverein der Elbgemeinden (BVE)+ Altonaer Spar- und Bauverein (altoba)
*Architects*: LRW Architects, Hamburg + BOF Architects, Hamburg
*Usage*: 140 social housing units + commercial usage for the ground floors

Winning design view from west (I guess) / BOF Architects 









Winning design view from east (I guess) / BOF Architects 









Winning design view from south (I guess) / LRW Architects


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

A lot of Brick and Classical stuff posted the last pages by me. Before you get a wrong impression lets see what's up at Hamburgs whitewashed+modernism projects ...

So some smaller stuff all over the city


*Medio Mittelweg*
*District: Eimsbuettel
Quarter: Rotherbaum*


Usage: 17 Flats + 1 commercial unit
Investor: Otto Wullf GmbH
Architects: Tim Hupe 
Completation: 2016 estimated



UNIT-er said:


> http://medio-mittelweg.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://medio-mittelweg.de


*H-99*
*District: Eimsbuettel
Quarter: Hohe Luft*


Usage: 18 Flats + 3 commercial units
Investor: Metropol Grund GmbH
Architects: Henrik Diemann Architekten hda 
Completation: 2015 estimated




UNIT-er said:


> Quellen:
> http://metropolgrund.de/projekt-h99-hoheluftchaussee/
> http://www.mobil.abendblatt.de/hamb...oheluftchaussee-sollen-Massstaebe-setzen.html


*Fritz - Barmbek*
*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Barmbek-South*


Usage: 34 Flats 
Investor: Hamburg Team + TKI
Architects: ??? 
Completation: 2015 estimated









www.tki-hamburg.de








www.tki-hamburg.de


*Walddörferstraße 249*
*District: Wandsbek
Quarter: Wandsbek Center*


Usage: 20 Flats (social Housing) 
Investor: SAGA GWG
Architects: Bechtloff Steffen 
Completation: 2015 estimated



UNIT-er said:


> Quelle:
> http://bechtloff-steffen.de/wohnbebauung-walddoerfer-strasse-hamburg/



*Schmuckstraße*
*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Pauli*


Usage: 80 Flats (1/3 social Housing) + 1 comercial unit
Investor: ?
Architects: Thüs Farnschläder
Completation: recently compleated









www.tfarchitekten.de








www.tfarchitekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*University Suites*
*District: Eimsbuettel
Quarter: Rotherbaum*


[*]Usage: 63 Flats (no social Housing - wich violates the 1/3 Rule) + 1 Commercial unit
[*]Investor: Unternehmensgruppe GESA-Bau
[*]Architekt: ???
[*]Fertigstellung: ???​
​Pictures from offical Project page
http://www.univercity-suites.de









http://www.univercity-suites.de









http://www.univercity-suites.de









http://www.univercity-suites.de









http://www.univercity-suites.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Epoch*
*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Winterhude*

Usage: 38 x Flats
Investor: Otto Wullf GmbH
Seller: Grossman Berger
Architect: ???
Completation: 2016










http://www.grossmann-berger.de









http://www.grossmann-berger.de









http://www.grossmann-berger.de


----------



## desertpunk

*Unibail Agrees to Invest $1.1 Billion in HafenCity Project*



> Unibail-Rodamco SE (UL) will invest 860 million euros ($1.1 billion) in Hamburg’s HafenCity, Germany’s largest urban development zone, to revive an area where weeds and pond-sized puddles cover construction sites abandoned after the financial crisis.
> 
> The company signed an agreement with the city of Hamburg to build the retail and leisure part of a project in the Ueberseequartier, HafenCity’s shopping hub, by 2021, Paris-based Unibail-Rodamco said in a statement today. The development on 184,000 square meters (1.98 million square feet) of land will include stores, offices, housing, a hotel and a cruise terminal.
> 
> Hamburg, Germany’s second-biggest city after Berlin, in 2000 began converting 157 hectares (388 acres) of docks and warehouses in HafenCity into 6,000 apartments and commercial space for as many as 45,000 workers. HafenCity’s most prominent and controversial building is the Elbphilharmonie, a concert hall that’s running seven times over budget and is due to open in 2017, seven years behind schedule.
> 
> Construction in the Ueberseequartier stalled after the financial crisis scuttled development plans by companies including ING Groep NV, the biggest Dutch financial-services group. Unibail-Rodamco will acquire the development site as part of the deal.
> 
> [...]


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Eppendorfs Quality Streets*
*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Eppendorf
*


Usage: Housing 29x usual flats. 14x social Housing
Architect: KBNK Architekten GmbH
Investor: DC Residential GmbH & Co KG
compleatation: 2016
More pics and infos:
http://www.competitionline.com/de/projekte/56814








www.competitionline.com








www.competitionline.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Alstercampus* 
second construction area
*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Georg*


Usage: 55% Office and 45% Housing (140 Flats) <- construction contract signed before Senate-Elections of 2011, so no 1/3 social housing rule for this project
Investment: 100 Million €
Investor: ECE
Architect: http://www.bdsarchitects.com
Visualisations: http://www.weinmiller.de
Status: U/C
completion: 2017


Teaser: For more pictures go to: http://www.weinmiller.de/ach.html


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Not the biggest throw, but at least I don't throw up
*Stresemannquartier*

*District:Altona
Quarter:Altona-Nord*


Investor: Hanseatic-Groupe
Usage: 230 normal flats + 290 Appartments for Students + commercial units at the ground floor
Status: confirmed. con.start 2015









http://hanseatic-group.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Elbe Philharmonic Hall - Update
> Blue number 1a on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461677&page=29


Some actual progess pictures taken by Hamburg-User Flor!an waiting in ze international thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461677&page=33



Flor!an said:


> Hier nochmal ein paar größere Fotos von heute:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


*Campus Tower*
Construction Plot 80 (Baakenhafenquarter) architecture competition is over.

Usage: Skybar, Office Space for Start-Ups, commercial units, Living (1/3 social housing)
Further Pictures additional to the following ones can be find here
http://www.competitionline.com/en/results/189552

Winner:
Delugan Meissl Associated Architects, Vienna








www.competitionline.com

FOR MORE INFOS GO TO THE INTERNATIONAL HAFEN CITY THREAD
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121045687#post121045687


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*MÖ-Quartier*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*

Usage: Departmentstore/Shopping Passage (7000 qm) + Offices (2.500 qm)
Investor: DAS CENTRUM
Investment Volume: 0,2 bn €
Architects: ???
Status: approved
Visualisations are offical free press-material provides by the Centrum GmbH



Waxo Khana said:


> CENTRUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CENTRUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CENTRUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CENTRUM


Situation today


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)


An Architecture Competition for *Area 3b - Billebogen / The New Speciherstadt* in the big overview map is over. The Winner are the Henn Architects from Munich
Visualisation was made by the Moka-Studio from Hamburg
*Find all and detailled Infos in the international "Hamburg - Upsteam" Thread here:*
www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121185535&postcount=19









www.hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Update of one of my favourite development sites in Hamburg



> * Quarter Finkenau 11 Houses - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Number 4 on the map in the opening comment*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> more infos and pics in da German Thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643394


Southern developement areas next to Eleven Houses have been approved and are U/C

*"Social Housing Finkenau"*
usage: housing (109 flats - 100% social housing) + 3 commercial units for shops
Investor: SAGA GWG
Architects: www.bechtloff-steffen.de
completation: 2016









http://bechtloff-steffen.de/wohnbebauung-finkenau-hamburg/

And an overview what where in the quarter


----------



## erbse

Quite nice for social housing. The overall structural scheme is pretty good too, with rather dense urban blocks, mixed uses and cozy courtyards. Quartier Finkenau should be a well working neighbourhood! kay:


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Social Housing Finkenau
> usage: housing (109 flats - 100% social housing) + 3 commercial units for shops
> Investor: SAGA GWG
> Architects: www.bechtloff-steffen.de
> completion: 2016


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ We should never forget that firstly the greens and their lefty-Buddies set up masterplans for this aera that contained every shitty aspect of far-left-wing-green city planning ideologies. Just dead same looking same scale same direction blocks/row houses. Horrible. They were kicked out the district office and taken over by liberal thinking social democrats under whos guidence the plans have been redrawn to more urbanity and (ironically) more social housing. Otherwise this quarter would have end up like this: uke:









www.competitionline.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


*Construction Plot 60 final design*
final design was released. All Infos als always in the international Hafen City Thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121729997#post121729997









Quelle: Quantum AG


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Wandsbek Brauhaus Quarter - Update
> Blue number 9 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


*
Mühlenquartier *
once agaib new/additional Renders are out for the initial Project called "Mühlenquartier"

Usage: Living+commercial units+some office space
completation: 2016









http://www.becken-immobilien.de








http://www.becken-immobilien.de








http://www.becken-immobilien.de








http://www.becken-immobilien.de








http://www.becken-immobilien.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Neugraben Volgelkamp + Fischbek Heidbrook
> Blue number 11 on the map in the opening comment*


Horrible and wastefully on the enviroment suburban spawl projects in Hamburgs south close to each other. Just to mention them ...

Projectname:
*Vogelkamp*
1.500 Flats

Masterplan: Note. Not only the white mass studies on the left are
projectes developments, but also the rendered right hand side of the picture








www.iba-hamburg.de

Confirmed Architecture for the Rowhouses
















source: Sparde Immobilien

Projectname:
*Heidbrook*
750 Flats

Masterplan








www.iba-hamburg.de

Architecture for keyprojects








www.competitionline.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


*Strandkai -Quarter*
competition result ist just out. 5 Architects (out of 33 competitors) will build 5 Buildings on 3 Plots.
Invstment Volume: approx 300 Mio €
Usage: Living + commercial

More detailed infos as soon as I got them









source: HafenCity GmbH









source: HafenCity GmbH









source: HafenCity GmbH

Strandkai is right hand side of the Elphi in following picture








www.hamburg-zwei.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Alster-Gate *

*Disrtict: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Georg* 

Investors: Maas & Raffay
Volume: 60 Million €
Architects: gmp www.gmp-architekten.de
Usage: Office (Porsche)
Status: confirmed









www.maasundraffay.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


*Strandkai -Quarter*
*All Winners and information now in ze international HafenCity Thread starting from comment #672*
Check it out or you hate cute uicorns
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122106261

Teasers:








www.leonwohlhage.de









www.ingenhovenarchitects.com









http://www.haditeherani.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716188


two construction plots in the south have for winners









*Southern Block*

Usage: Living + commercial units
Investor: KG PANTA 112
Architects: Schenk+Waiblinger, Hamburg and KPW Papay Warnecke, Hambuurg
Status: Confirmed

Competition Entree from *Schenk+Waiblinger* about to get realized








http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de
Competition Entree from *KPW Papay Warnecke* about to get realized








http://www.kpw-architekten.de/

*Northern Block*

Usage: Living + commercial units
Investor: KG PANTA 112 and Behrendt Wohnungsbau
Architects: BiwerMau, Hamburg and Henke+Partner, Hamburg
Status: Confirmed

Competition Entree from *BiwerMau* about to get realized








]http://biwermau.de
Competition Entree from *Henke+Partner* about to get realized








www.henkeundpartner.de


----------



## FelixMadero

Lovely projects!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Jutländer Allee*
*District: Eimsbuettel
Quarter: Stellingen*


Investor: HBK - Hanseatische Bau Konzept
Architect: http://www.nps-tchoban-voss.de/
Usage: Flats for Seniors/Retirement Home with 175 Units
Status: Confirmed (completation 2017)



Ludi said:


> ©nps tchoban-voss


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Great, feels very 1930s.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

That was the Plan of the Architect to honor Friedrich Wilhelm Schumacher aera


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Olympic Games 2024*

Since yesterday Hamburg is announced as candidate city for 2024.
Probably no dice against Boston and there is still a voting of the Hamburgian People to win, but anyway


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Ausblick Eilbek*

*District: Wandsbek
Quarter: Eilbek*


Usage: Housing on 8 Floors
Investor: Joe Stienemeier
Architekt: http://www.weyers-architekten.de
Visualisation: www.http://dreidesign.com
Status: Confirmed









http://ausblick-eilbek.dreidesign.com









http://ausblick-eilbek.dreidesign.com


----------



## erbse

So cool to see postmodernism having a glorious comeback in the western world (minus the kitsch, in most cases). Geil.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Olympic Games 2024*
*Application update*

*Last living Person on proposed Olympic Games area
will vote for Olympia in Hamburg on the day of referendum*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/hamburg/wenn-olympia-kommt-muss-ich-weg-40263360.bild.html

The retired worker for the Hamburgian Ferry Network System lives there for already 38 Years, yet he will not put a fight on it, if possible Olympic Games develompems will tear down his flat.



> "As Hamburgian I will vote of course for the Olypmic Games"


and


> "If I have to go I want at least to see the Games here"


I am sure - since only one Inhabitant will be replaced - the city will find an appropriate new location for him in case the impossible will happen and NBC - whoops - I mean Boston will not host the Games.


----------



## Curz

WTF, are they going to destroy the iconic modernist Vatenfall building in the city center?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The Vattenfall Building is located in the "city nord" and is not about to get destroyed.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> Blue number 1 on the map in the opening comment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


*
Official construction Start for the*
*Intelligent Quarters*


con plot: 52 a+b
Location: Next to HafenCity University
Heigh: 70 Meters
Investor: ECE
Architect: Storrmer Murphy & Partner
Usage: Living + Office + commercial/public units









www.competitionline.com

all pics as always in the Hafencity Thread Starting from Komment #685
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=35


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Barmbek New Center / Park Lane - Update
> Blue number 7b on the map in the opening comment*
> construction thread (German):


New bigger renderings are out for construction plot 1.6

*Waterlofts Am Stadtpark*
*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Winterhude*

Investor: Günther Franke Gruber Bauherren
Architect: Matthias Ocker + Bechtloff-Steffen
Seller: Sparda Immobilien
Usage: 74 Flats und 70 carslots in a garage
​









http://bechtloff-steffen.de








http://bechtloff-steffen.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Announcement:*
*With the next update the overview map in the thread opening comment will get a relaunch.*

Since a lot of later comments refer to numbers in that map I will let the opening comment untouched. Otherwise Numbers and refering links will not match anymore.

I will link for upcomming updates to the relaunched map in comment #521

Sounds more complicated as it will be at the End.

*The changes in the map are as following:*

1: The Olympic Games Potential Area appears now in the map

2: The compleated main urban projects "International Garden Show / IGS" (Blue 2b) and "Barmbek New Center - Quartier 21" (blue 7d) and the "City IKEA" (Blue 5b) are marked as completed

3: The completed refurbishment of the secondary urban project "Inter City Hotel" (Green 11) will provide its slot in the linklist and its refering number to the "Berliner Tor development area"

4: The new infrastructure Megaproject "Subwayline U5" appears now in the map

Have fun to compare the old map in comment #1 with the new map in the upcomming comment #521

*Kind regards and with love:
The ultra awesome Hamburg Forum*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*>>>>>>>>>>>SCROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL!*








*1. HafenCity*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923


Hamburg | HafenCity | Quartier - Am Lohsepark | In Bau
Hamburg | HafenCity | Quartier - Am Sandtorkai / Dalmannkai | Fertig
Hamburg | HafenCity | Quartier - Am Sandtorpark / Grasbrook | In Bau
Hamburg | HafenCity | Quartier - Baakenhafen | In Bau
Hamburg | HafenCity | Quartier - Brooktorkai / Ericus | Fertig
Hamburg | HafenCity | Quartier - Elbbrücken | In Bau 
Hamburg | HafenCity | Quartier - Elbtorquartier | In Bau
Hamburg | HafenCity | Quartier - Oberhafen | In Planung
Hamburg | HafenCity | Quartier - Strandkai | In Bau 
Hamburg | HafenCity | Quartier - Überseequartier | In Bau

Hamburg | HafenCity | Speicherstadt​
*1a. Elbe Philharmonic Hall*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461677

*1b.Science Center*









*1c.Chicago Square*







*_________________________________________________________________*


*2. Jumping the Elbe River*
*2a-2c.IBA-area / IGS-aera / northern development area*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=710592
(German)


*_________________________________________________________________*

*3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts*








3a Rothenburgsort - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738308
3b Billebogen Speicherstadt+Huckepackbahnhof - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738311
3c Hamm-Süd - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738305
3d Horn-Zentrum - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738318
3e Innovationszenrtum Tiefstack- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738313
3f Billbrook Industrieboulevards - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738317
3g Billstedt Zentrum - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738321
3h Horner Geest - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738319
3i Billstedt-Oejendorf - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738322
3j - Mümmelmansberg - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738323​
(Achtung: Aus organisatorischen Gründen wird Hammerbrook als eigenes Entwicklungsgebiet geführt: Siehe Grüner Punkt 5 

*_________________________________________________________________*

*4. Channel Harburg*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593814
(German)

*4a. Windtower+Ecocity*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548471
(German)

*4b.China Tower / Tower 5*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593814
(German)​
*_________________________________________________________________*

*5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625130
(German / Mixed Thread)

*5a.Tucholsky-School replacement*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1648124
(German)
​*_________________________________________________________________*

*6. Autobahn A7 Cover Plate Area*

*6a. Cover Plates*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300971
(German)

*6b.Othmarscher Höfe*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528343
(German)​
*_________________________________________________________________*

*7. Barmbek New Center*

*7a. ECE HQ / 7a. Park Lane / 7c. Hebebrand Quarter *









7a. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522019

7b.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=814586

7c.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533060

7d.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595316


*_________________________________________________________________*

*8. Jenfelder Au*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595409
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*

*9. Wandsbek Brauhaus Quarter*








No Thread yet

*_________________________________________________________________*

*10. Ox-Park*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603299
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*

*11. Fishbek Green Living*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568477
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*

*Secondary- and Infrastrukrtureprojects*
*1. Operaboulevard*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627603
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*


*2. New University*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625130&page=2
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*


*3. Kolbenschmidt Areal*








Section1 - Euler Hermes Area 
Section2 - Kolbenhoefe Revitalisation 
Section3 - Schwarzkopf-Henkel Area 
(German)​
*_________________________________________________________________*


*4. Finkenau 11 Houses*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643394
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*


*5. Sonninchannel*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555916
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*


*6. Alter Wall refurbishment*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734125
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*


*7. Stadthoefe Quartier*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1677673
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*


*8. Pearl Necklace*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624939
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*


*9. Nikolai Quartier developments (Großer Burstah)*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560967
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*


*10. Zaha Hadid Elbe Promenade*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631133
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*


*11. Berliner Tor development area*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=752190
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*

*12. Int. Congress Center *








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1652862
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*

*13. Developments around the Reeperbahn (ESSO-Houses)*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646951
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*

*14. Developments in the Suburb of Bergedorf*
*14a. Bergedorfer Tor / Gate to Bergedorf*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658225
(German)

*14b. Schleusengraben*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644359
(German)

*14c. Glasbläserhöfe*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644355
(German)​
*_________________________________________________________________*

*15. The Fontenay*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996327
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*

*16. Tarpenbek Greens*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666646
(German)

*_________________________________________________________________*

*17. Neue Mitte Stellingen / Stellingen New Center*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733880
(German)
*_________________________________________________________________*
*_________________________________________________________________*
*_________________________________________________________________*

*A-D. Harbour Developement Plan 2025*








All red marked developemt areas of the detail-are combined in the big Harour Developemt Thread...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553641
(German)

*Subway Line "U4" + "U5"and Suburban Train Line "S4"*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637587
(German)


----------



## JLAG

Your updates are priceless. Thanks ji-ja-jot


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Subwayline U5*

*Facts:*
*Distance:* 28-32km
*Estimated costings*: 3,5 bn € 
*Status: *Social Democarats and Green Party agreed to build it. Since it is very unlikely a political party with the aim to cancel the projects will make it to Senate the status is *confirmed* and more concret plannings can begin. Final costing estimation is expected for 2018
*construction start*: 2022 (this is not china)
construction finish: first half of the 2030ies (yes, this is not china)

Current planned track of the "U5". For the western part a debate about a southern or northern passage is not over yet








Source:wikipedia

The "U5" together with all current U/C and confirmed Subway extention projects (pink = U/C or confirmed, grey=planned) Only U-Bahn projects are in this map. S-Bahn lanes and constructions are not included








www.hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Katharienquartier*
*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt*

Usage: 141 Flats + Office + Cafè
Investor: HOCHTIEF
Architects: Darlington Meier Architekten + KPW Papay Warncke
Status: completed









image: free PR-Material from HOCHTIEF and KPW









www.kpw-architekten.de









/www.kpw-architekten.de









www.kpw-architekten.de









www.kpw-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Drosselstraße - Result*
*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Barmbek-South
*

Investores: Lawaetz-Stiftung + GWG + Richard Ditting GmbH & Co. KG
Usage: 100 Flats (66% Social Housing, rest condominiums)


*Winner*
Architect: LH Architekten, Hamburg
Visualisation: www.bloomimages.com


















*2nd*
Architect +Visualisation: BLK2 Böge Lindner K2 Architekten, Hamburg









*3rd*
Architect: Schenk + Waiblinger Architekten, Hamburg
Visualisation: www.bloomimages.com


----------



## Tiaren

They should award Ji-Ja-Jot with an award for a special services to the city of Hamburg. Good job, that you are doing here.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Developments around the Reeperbahn - Update
> Green number 13 on the map in comment #512*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


*Angel of St.Pauli*
*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Pauli*

Usage: Hotel and enterntainment
Architect: Ulrike Krages
Visualisation: www.archprodesign-gallery.de
Status: case study









www.archprodesign-gallery.de

Location: the gap and low-rise building up left the street crossing








Source: Bing Maps


----------



## Tolbert

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *2nd*
> Architect +Visualisation: BLK2 Böge Lindner K2 Architekten, Hamburg


Although i think the winner looks good, i find the 2nd place far better. Its more diverse in its facades and does not only change the color of the bricks.


----------



## Ludi

Nice, this angel on the top they really want to realized? :cheers:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Terminal 144*
*District: HH-Mitte Harbour area
Quarter: Steinwerder*


Usage: Youth Hostel made of Containers
Investor: METROPOL GRUND
Architektc: Henrik Diemann Architekten + Labdesign
Status: Negociations running









http://metropolgrund.de









www.german-architects.de









http://metropolgrund.de


----------



## Filand

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Terminal 144*
> *District: HH-Mitte Harbour area
> Quarter: Steinwerder*
> 
> 
> Usage: Youth Hostel made of Containers
> Investor: METROPOL GRUND
> Architektc: Henrik Diemann Architekten + Labdesign
> Status: Negociations running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://metropolgrund.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.german-architects.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://metropolgrund.de


I LOVE that!! Very contemporary. In so many aspects.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It relates well with the surrounding environmental context


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Fleetinselkontor*
*District: HH-Mitte*
*Quarter: Neustadt*


Usage: Office + 49 Condominiums + 5 comercial Areas
Investor: Quantum AG
Architect: Störmer Murphy and Partners
Status: confirmed
Completation: Spring 2017









www.quantum.ag








www.quantum.ag








www.quantum.ag


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Int. Congess Center - Update
> Green number 12 on the map in comment #512*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):



Usage: Congress Center (Refurbishment+Extention)
Investor: CCH Immobilien GmbH & Co. KG
Architects: agn leusmann GmbH + Tim Hupe Architekten
Investment: 200 mio €
Status: in preperation, construction from 2017-2019
Was alerady introduced here, but new (interior)renders have been published









http://www.rege.hamburg.de









http://www.rege.hamburg.de









http://www.rege.hamburg.de









http://www.rege.hamburg.de

you also find an image movie here:
http://www.rege.hamburg/projekte/hochbau/congress-center-hamburg/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Finkenau Quarter developments - Update
> Green number 4 on the map in comment #512*


Recent summary of all projects in this development area by me

Aerial picture before construction started, 

The grafic is be me, the picture by our Hamburg/Kiel-User Kame









*1: Eleven Houses*
Status: completed
Usage: 154 Flats
Investor:GFG Bauherren, Hamburg
Architect: Biwer Mau BdA
Pic:http://biwermau.de 

















*2: Wohnbebauung an der Finkenau*
Status: U/C 
Nutzung: 109 x Social Housing, 3 commercial units
Investor:SAGA GWG
Architect: Bechtloff-Steffen
Pic:http://bechtloff-steffen.de










*3: Pflegen und Wohnen*
Status: completed
Nutzung: Retirement Home
Investorflegen und Wohnen, Hamburg
Architect: ?
Pic: DWF-User Kame










*4: Oberaltenallee*
Status: completed (was the starting project)
Nutzung: 46 condominiums
Investor:Finkenau Grundstückgesellschaft mbH
Architect: ?
Pic: www.htg-gadebusch.de 









*5: Polizei Mundsburg*
Status: completed 
Nutzung: Police Station
Investor:Stadt Hamburg
Architekt: ?
Pic: no pic available


*6: Leo-Leistikow-Allee*
not in aerial picture. 20 Meters further
Status: T/O
Usage: 56 x Social Housing
Investor:SAGA GWG
Architect: Bechtloff-Steffen
Pic: bechtloff-steffen.d









*7: no project name*
Status: in preperation
Usage: 7 x Social Housing + 1 big flat sharing project for children in need/danger (homless, home violence, etc)
Investor:Altonaer Spar- und Bauverein eG
Architect: Huke-Schubert Berge Architekten
Pic: http://www.l-plus.de










*8: upTownhouses*
Status: in Preparation
Usage: townhouses
Investor:Stadtfinken
Architects: Studio Witt BDA + Mudlaff & Otte Architekten + oRe Architekten
Pic: http://www.wohnprojekt-stadtfinken.de










*9: MedienCampus Finkenau*
Status: completed
Usage: Art School / private University
Investor:?
Architect: Gerber Architekten
Pic: www.competitionline.com / Hans Jürgen Landes










*10: Vier für Finkenau*
Status: U/C 
Usage: 42 x Social Housing +15 condominiums
Investor: Baugenossenschaft Hamburger Wohnen eG
Architect: huke-schubert-berge
Pic: www.huke-schubert-berge.de









*11: no project name*
Status: U/C 
Usage: 22 Social Housing +10 handicapped accessible flats
Investor:Altonaer Spar- und Bauverein eG + Verein Arche Nora
Architect: Huke-Schubert Berge Architekten
Pic: http://www.l-plus.de










*12 Wohnen am Eilbekkanal*
Status: U/C 
Usage: 49 upper class flats / car park
Investor:elbkonzept GmbH
Architect: Heider-Zeichardt Architekten
Pic: http://www.heider-zeichardt.de









*13: Waterkannt*
Status: U/C F
Usage: 12 upper class flats
Investor:formart
Architect: ?
Bild: http://www.neubaudirekt.de


----------



## erbse

Hamburg is doing so mighty fine, I'm really glad for the city! The cityscape turns more metropolitan as we speak. I'm also happy to see a revival of Expressionist architecture in Hamburg, though it could be even more brave, creative, or crazy even. *Go Hamburgers*! :eat:


----------



## FelixMadero

next page pleaseee!!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ okay


----------



## towerpower123

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Hamburgs major eastern development project gets a new sub-develpoment area the "Bille-Achse". More infos soon. The presentation is 120 Pages strong and it will take me the weekend to get trough it. So stay tuned to get know what's behind this masterplan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Handelskammer Hamburg / _chamber of commerce, Hamburg_


Please bring on the cranes because this is spectacular!!! Just have a few different architects design the varying buildings for variety. :cheers:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ it is not approved yet. So I hold further more detailed reports of this back until clearification. It is a suggestion from the Chamber of Commerce as alternative or additional development for the upstrem/(Hamburg-Stromauwärts) masterplan. Suggestions of this chamber often find their way into actual city planing like the Subway-extention plans.

For those who speak German here is a summary which containes a link to the 120 Pages PDF with all detailes
https://www.hk24.de/servicemarken/presse/pressemeldungen/PM-06-25-15-Bille-Achse/2677790


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Elbe Philharmonic Hall - Update
> 
> Blue number 1a on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461677



Since the cranes are gone some beautiful pictures have been added to international construction thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461677&page=34

Starting at comment #664



takku said:


> Photo taken by me.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Steinkreuzquartier*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St. Georg*

*Usage:* 
... 54 Flats (1/3 social housing as ausual  ) 
... Boarding House with 66 Units
... Commecial Usage for Ground floors
... Restaurante
... Shopping pasage focused on oriental products
*Investor:* Sebold Immobilien GmbH
*Architects: *SKAI - Siemer Kramer Architekten ING, KED Ingenieure | KFP Ingenieure | Argus | Schoppe + Partner Freiraumplanung
*Status:* Almost compleated (just the oriental shopping aera and the restaurant are still U/C)​








http://www.skaioffice.de








http://www.skaioffice.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Alter Steinweg 3*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt*


Usage: 49 flats
Investor: Richard Ditting GmbH & Co. KG
Architects: ?
Status: U/C



UNIT-er said:


> Visualisierung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle:
> http://hamburg.neubaukompass.de/Hamburg/Neustadt/Bauvorhaben-CityLiving-HH-Neustadt


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

A last smaller one. Let's see if I have next time some more volume for you

*Köhlbrandtreppe*
_ (Koelbrand-Stairs)_

*District: Altona
Quarter: Altona-Altstadt*


Usage:23 Flats
Investor: Köhlbrandgrundstücksverwaltungs GmbH
Architects: LH-Architekten + Bechtloff Steffen BDA
Status: U/C









http://bechtloff-steffen.de


----------



## Brko

Steinkreuzquartier looks very nice :bow:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I agree, the way they made one structure look like several different buildings is a nice detail.


----------



## Tolbert

Brko said:


> Steinkreuzquartier looks very nice :bow:


Yes... Love it! :cheers:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in comment #512 *
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716188


Another architecture competition is decided. I am not sure if it is construction plot Ib.02 or Ib.03 on this overview map
http://quartier-mittealtona.de/interaktive-karte/
anyway

*Kurt Tucholsky School*


Usage: School (as you probably guessed it)
Investor: City of Hamburg
Architects: LRO - Lederer Ragnarsdóttir Oei GmbH + coKG
Status: construction side preperation









www.archlro.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Barmbek New Center / Park Lane - Update
> Blue number 7b on the map in comment#523*
> construction thread (German):


*Stadtparktower*



usage: 100 higher class flats + piazza with commercial units (don't know how they cheated the 1/3 social housing rule)
Investor: Engel + Völkers
Architects: ?
Status: T/O









http://stadtparktower.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

nothing really spectacular, but I like wooden models
*
Rathaus-Forum Harburg
(Townhall-Extention)*

*District: Harburg
Quarter: Hamburg-Harburg*


Usage: Town Hall, registration office and such stuff
Investor: City of Hamburg and district of Harburg
Architects: Kitzmann Architekten
Status: U/C









www.hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Pearl Necklace - Update
> Green number 8 on the map in comment#523*
> construction thread (German):


*Elbdeck*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Ottensen-Neumühlen*

Usage: Housing
Investor: HBI für die Elbdeck GbR
Achitect: Carsten Roth Architekten http://www.carstenroth.com
Status: Recently completed









www.carstenroth.com









www.carstenroth.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> Nikolai Quarter - Update
> Green number 9 on the map in comment#523[/COLOR][/B][/Size]
> construction thread (German):


Another construction plot next to the Hopfenmarkt (_Hopfen Market_) design has been published. 

*Kontorhaus Handelsreich*
*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: Office + Restaurantes + appartments
Investor: East Guardian Immobilien, Zurich
Architect: unknown at this point
Status: Approved. Foundation works abou to begin
completation: 2016 estimated
picture: HochTief-projektmanagement / published on www.konii.de









www.konii.de

updated overview plan of the area


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*HSV Campus*
*
District: Altona
Quarter: Bahrenfeld*

Usage: Football School
Investor: Hamburger Sportverein aka HSV, but all Investments donated by Supporters and mainly by entrepreneur Alexander Otto (does not own the club and does not expect anything in return -> is also a HSV-Supporter)
Architect: ?
Status: offical construction start today









www.hsv.de









www.hsv.de









www.hsv.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Roof Greening*

*Districts: All, but mainly HH-Mitte
Quarters: All,
*
*Goal:* creation of 100 hectares new Green Space on the inner city roofs (no matter if new or refubishment) by 2020-25 for air 
quality reasons (e.g. fine dust pollution), reducing energy consumtion for cooling, protection of the general bulding structure from heavy 
rainfalls and habitat creation for birds and other endegerd city animals.
*Investor/Sponsor:* City of Hamburg (via Hamburgische Investitions- und Förderbank) takes over 40% of all investions for private 
owners - no need to repay. Additionally sponsorship for roofs above 100 qm possible.
*Urge:* If building is ownd by city, the roof-greening is kind of compulsory for further projects (if possible). If owner of building is private roof 
greening is voluntary. Plenty of owners did this already without sponsorship and will get money in case of refurbishments
*Masterplaning:*TH Treibhaus Landschaftsarchitektur
*Areial Pictures for Vision:* Matthias Friedel
*Status:* Testing phase was successfull, Project starts from August 1th 2015

Vision:








www.hamburg.de









Testobjects/Inspiration examples

A: Buildings owned by city of Hamburg: BSU-Headquarter (office for city development and enviroment) in Wilhelmsburg. 
Testing a mixture of local heath and grass. energy consumption even lower as calculated








http://2014.bda-architekturpreis.de

B: Private owners. Industrial Hall of the logistic/transportation enterprise "Fliege":
Testing again mix of heath and grass this time on a large scale roof. Roof transformed to a breeding spot for 4000 doves. 
Negative effect: companies cars needs to be cleaned from bird shit quite often








www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de

C: Implementation in further projects like: 
*Süderfeldpark*

*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Lokstedt*


Usage: 420 Housing units (1/3 social housig and 92 student flats)
Investor: J.H. Burmeister (GmbH & Co.)
Architects: 
- nps tchoban voss GmbH & Co. KG
- hda - HENRIK DIEMANN ARCHITEKTEN
- Henke + Partner Architekten
Status: Confirmed



UNIT-er said:


> Quellen:
> http://metropolgrund.de/wohnpark-suederfeldstrasse
> http://www.suederfeldpark.de


----------



## Andre_idol

^^That´s an awesome project!


----------



## nortonshuh

tut sich ja so einiges in hamburch


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> Nikolai Quarter - Update
> Green number 9 on the map in comment#523[/COLOR][/B]
> construction thread (German):


Redesign of the sidewalks, streets, places and illumination is U/C
Sponsored by local enterprises


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Hopfenkontor*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: Office
Investor: Becken Development + Zürich Deutscher Herold
Architects: LH-Architekten, Hamburg
Involved Engeneers: Fichter+Wind, hamburg
Visualisations: bloomimages
Status: negociations ongoing


This building is going to kick the bucket and shall be replaced
https://www.google.de/maps/@53.5477...4!1shhr5SmtuCse2AGejKOCXLQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656[/QUOTE]










http://web.lh-architekten.de








http://web.lh-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Opera Boulevard - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green number 1 on the map in comment#523*
> construction thread (German):


*Refurbishment Alte Post*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt
*


Usage: Office + commercial units
Investor: DWI
Architects: LH Architekten, Hamburg
Status: U/C









www.dwi-grundbesitz.de








http://web.lh-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Bahrenfelder Kirchweg*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Bahrenfeld*

Usage: condominiums+flats (1/3 social housing); retail trade, office
Investor: MIC Immobilienentwicklung und Consulting GmbH
Architects: LH-Architekten
Visualisations: on3studio
Status: confirmed, in preperation









http://web.lh-architekten.de
and http://www.on3studio.com/









http://web.lh-architekten.de
and http://www.on3studio.com/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Simon von Utrecht Straße*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Pauli*


Usage: Office + retail
Investor: DWI
Architects: LH-Architekten
Visualisations: Dreidesign.com
Status: case Study, negociations ongoing









http://web.lh-architekten.de and
http://dreidesign.com/








http://web.lh-architekten.de and
http://dreidesign.com/








http://web.lh-architekten.de and
http://dreidesign.com/


----------



## makoppa

Endlich deine Ecke die Simon von Utrecht Straße wird gebaut!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * A-D. Harbour Developement Plan 2025 - Update for "C2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red marked areas on the map in comment#523*
> [http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553641]construction thread (German):
> [/URL]


construction/modification Progress for Container Terminal Tollerort (Marked as* "C2"*) in my project overwiev

























/www.hafennews.de

Location


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Subway and Rapid Transit Network - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red marked areas on the map in comment#523*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126292981]construction thread (German):
> [/URL]


Video Animation about the construction progress of the Subwayline "U4"


Flor!an said:


> Neue fancy Animation von der U4 Strecke und dem Bau der Verlängerung:
> 
> http://www.nahverkehrhamburg.de/u-bahn-hamburg/item/1505-u4-verlaengerung-bagger-buddeln-neuen-tunnel


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Finkenau Quarter developments - Update
> Green number 4 on the map in comment #512*


Some moreconstrution plots have been revealed. I marked them with
"8a - 8d"

Notice: to have a full list go to the German Thread and view this comment
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126406660&postcount=90










*8a: Fluwog*
Status: approved / in preperation
usage: Social Housing with mixed living concepts (Seniors, Singles, Families)
Investor:Baugenossenschaft FLUWOG-NORDMARK eG
Architects: ?
picture: http://www.fluwog.de









*8b: Uptown Houses*
Status: U/C start this year
Usage: townhouses
Investor:ICON Immobilen Gmbh
Architects: Baumschlager Eberle / Heitmann Montufar / Kraus Schönberg / LA'KET / nps Tschoban Voss / Spengler Wischoelek / Schoppe + Partner / Breimann & Bruun
picture: http://www.uptownhouses.de









*8c: Urban's Best*
Status: approved / in preperation
Nutzung: townhouses
Investor:cds Wohnbau
Architekten: ?
picture: www.cds-wohnbau.de










*8d: Stadtfinken*
Status: U/C
Usage: townhouses from a building cooperative including social housing
Investor: Stadtfinken
Architects: Studio Witt BDA + Mudlaff & Otte Architekten + oRe Architekten
picture: http://www.wohnprojekt-stadtfinken.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in comment #512 *
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716188


Final Design for Block IA.06 released

*Altoh!na*


Usage: Condominiums + commercial units
Investor: Format AG
Architects: Baumschlaeger Eberle / Czerner Goettsch / André Potiers
Status: in preperation

mood movie (with awesome aerial shots of Hamburg)










/www.altohna.de









www.dreidesign.de" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Is a minor one, but I post so few from Hamburgs eastermost District

*Reetwerder*

*District: Bergedorf
Quarter: Lohbruegge
*


Usage: Mixed Use -> Commercial Units, Office, Housing
Investor: Niels Bonn
Architect: Architekturbuero Goessler
Status: Approved



UNIT-er said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle:
> http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/b...ojekt-Reetwerder-bekommt-modernen-Neubau.html


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


The international Hafencity Thread was updated with progress pictures and pictures of the updated wooden-model

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164&page=51

Teaser


----------



## goschio

Really cool stuff going on in Hamburg. Thank you.

IMO, Hafencity is a full success!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)


An organisation was founded by the senate to take care about 19 Hectares of these develpoment areas to start the Huckepackbahnhof-Project first

*Projectname: Huckepackbahnhof*

Architect: Henn Architects, Munich / www.henn.com
Visualisation: MokaStudio, Hamburg / www.moka-studio.com
Size: 180.000 m2 floor area
Usage: Commercial, Logostical, State Opera storage house
Status: To be continued ... final design in progress
more details in the Upsteam-Thread


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Construction start for the

*Porzellan-Quartier / Porcelain-Quarter 
(formerly Intelligence-Quarter)
*


Usage: Housing + commercial + office
Volume: 150.mio€
Architects: Stoermer Murphy + Partner
Renderings: Datenland.de
all infos as always in the international HafenCity Thread

>>> do the Scroll








www.ece.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in comment #512 *
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716188


Has been already introduced some comments before, but now finally some bigger Renders have been released by dreidesign

*Altoh!na*


Usage: Condominiums + commercial units
Investor: Format AG
Architects: Baumschlaeger Eberle / Czerner Goettsch / André Potiers
Status: in preperation
Visualistions: www.dreidesign.com









http://dreidesign.com








http://dreidesign.com








http://dreidesign.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

if you follow this thread you probably figured out that not much highrise stuff is going on over here. We have just midrises planned or U/C. A quiklist of then










^^ whoops. the last one is not "Wandsbeker Toe" but "Wandsbeker Tor" (Tor = gate)


----------



## towerpower123

Those high rises are small but incredibly beautiful, especially Windtower, Ex Science Center, and Cinnamon.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Klubhaus St.Pauli - progess*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Pauli*


Usage: :dance:
Investor: Becken-Immobilien
Architects: akyol kamps
Visualisation: moka-studio 
Status: almost completed









www.moka-studio.com
www.becken-immobilen.de
www.akyolkamps-bbp.de

Construction progess

















one club will look like a subway station


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)


*Entenwerder1*

sub-development area: Rothenburgsort


Usage: cafè + Art Exibitions
Investor: City of Hamburg
Architects: modulorbeat
Status: compleated


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Opera Boulevard - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green number 1 on the map in comment#523*
> construction thread (German):


*Esplace*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt
*


Usage: Office
Floors: 15
Investor: Becken Immobilien
Architects: ?
Status: construction start. completation estimated 2017









www.becken-immobilien.de









www.becken-immobilien.de









www.becken-immobilien.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 3. Kolbenschmidt Areal Revitalisation - Introduction
> Green number 3 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threads (German):
> Section1 - Euler Hermes Area
> Section2 - Kolbenhoefe Revitalisation
> Section3 - Schwarzkopf-Henkel Area
> (German)​


A new development area made it to the procets overview map in comment #523. The revitalisation of an industrial area in the heart of the Altona-District.

Seperated in 3 different sections.

*Section 1 - west*
*Euler Hermes Areal*


usage: 450 Flats (1/3 social housing)
Investor: Quantum AG
Architects: Schenk+Waiblinger Architekten
Status: Confirmed/ architecture competition over

























Pictures:
www.quantum.ag
www.welt.de
www.abendblatt.de

*Section 2 - center*
*Kolbenhoefe*


usage: 460 Flats (1/3 social housing) + commercial units + city square
Investor: Rheinmetall Immobilien GmbH
Architects-masterplan: coido architects
Architects-landscape: Breimann & Bruun GmbH & Co. KG
Status: masterplaning confirmed / in preperation. Architecture/facades design in progress









picture: www.coido.de

*Section 3 - east*
*Schwarzkopf-Henkel Area*


usage: unknown number of Flats (1/3 social housing) + commercial units
Investor: Köhler & von Bargen Immobilien OHG
Architects-masterplan: coido architects
Status: masterplaning confirmed / in preperation. Architecture/facades design in progress









picture: www.coido.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Adenauerallee 52-58*

*District: HH-Mitte
quarter: St.Georg*


height: 55m
usage: Hotel+Residential Tower 
Investor: Patrizia Immobilien AG (Augsburg)
Architect: Störmer Murphy and Partners GbR
Status: confirmed. U/C until 2017



UNIT-er said:


> Lage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quellen:
> http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/st-georg/lokales/st-georg-loch-bald-zu-d27355.html
> http://stoermer-partner.de/projekte/adenauerallee


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Ü30 Ipanema*
*
District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Winterhude*


Usage: 454 Flats + Officetower
Investor: Benino Investments Limited&Co.
Architect: KBNK Architekten
Landscape Architect: Mark Krieger
Status: confirmed









www.kbnk.de









www.kbnk.de









www.kbnk.de









www.kbnk.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

a small one

*Lange Reihe 54*

*District: HH-Mitte
quarter: St.Georg*

usage: Housing + commercial
Investor:GATOR
Architects: MH-Architekturbüro + BDS Bechtloff.Steffen.Architekten BDA
Status: U/C









www.bechtloff-steffen.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

* Lämmersieth 1*

*district: HH-Nord
quarter: Bramfeld*


usage: 67 Flats - 100% Social Housing. tenants are involved in planning
investor: Hanseatische Baugenossenschaft Hamburg eG
Architect: ?
Status: confirmed. U/C from 2016









www.hanseatische.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


*Porzellan-Quartier / Porcelain-Quarter 
(formerly Intelligence-Quarter)
*


Usage: Housing + commercial + office
Volume: 150.mio€
Architects: Stoermer Murphy + Partner
Renderings: Datenland.de

New Renderings for the Porzellan-Quartier are out:
all infos as always in the international HafenCity Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=36

Teaser








/www.datenland.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Another HafenCity Architecture competition is over. This time for the
*Generations Quarter*
*location: Baakenhafen
construction plots 91, 92, 93*

As always have all fun in the international HafenCity-Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128807631#post128807631

and enjoy the teaser








www.hafencitynews.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hebebrand Quarter / Pergolenviertel - Update
> 
> Blue number 7c on the map in comment #512 *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=512
> thread german:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128872242


Most recent status update.

-Masterplan approved
-Architecture guidline for the construction plots in preperation by 
E2A Architekten, Zurich


usage: 1.400 Flats (2/3 social Housing), 3 Kindergardens, Shops
Investors: Various
Architects: E2A, Zurick (Masterplaning)
Status: Construction Start estimated for 2016









http://cdn2.world-architects.com









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de


----------



## erbse

Brick expressionism is having a mighty comeback indeed! :uh: We're getting there.

I love the arcades and brick textures! They just have to do something about the flat roofs (give them setbacks at least) and about uniformity (more variation in building structures, facades, smaller patterns).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Amazing.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

erbse said:


> I love the arcades and brick textures! They just have to do something about the flat roofs (give them setbacks at least) and about uniformity (more variation in building structures, facades, smaller patterns).


hey erbse. None of the blocks has a final design, yet. The renderings orientate at the rough guideline. We will see more variation according to them

for the german speakers


> Die einzelnen großen Baukörper erfordern einen sensiblen Umgang
> mit den Flächenausdehnungen der Fassaden – und eine gekonnte handwerkliche Verarbeitung
> 
> Unterschiedliche Backsteinlagen und Backsteinformate, Plastizität und
> Tektonik folgen einer handwerklichen Gestaltung, wie sie schon die
> Backsteinbauten der 1920er Jahre auszeichnete.
> Diese handwerklich-architektonischen Finessen sollen in den horizontalen Schichten „Sockel“, „Band“ und „Füllung“, dem architektonisches Leitmotiv, umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Looks as if we will see plenty of updates in the international Hafen City Thread the next weeks since 11 constrution plots in the Überseequartuer got their design

check the internationan HafenCity Thread for a larger overview whats gonna happen
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=36

teaser








www.moka-studio.com


----------



## Letniczka

^^
This architectural chaos is terrible, since nothing fits together: four objects, four architectural styles, epochs.
People in Hamburg must probably be blind to accept this!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Heyho. I am not sure if the overview render isn't a bit missleading. Its actually 11 Buildings while 7 of them facing each other share comparable stiles, materials and facades. The render focuses on the diverse Waterfront, and yeah. Here you are right. At least the cruiser terminal could be designed after the Tower on the right, since the same architect was at work here.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

* HafenCity Plot 3/E3 (formerly 62) *
usage: flats + commercial/Shops
Architect: KBNK
Investor: Unibail-Rodamco
Status: Approved









www.kbnk.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Some more pictures and informations of the redone
*Überseequartier - south*
have been added to the international Hafencity Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222923&page=36

Starting from comment #719
have fun or enjoy the teaser

*plot 1/A - Carten Roth Architect*









*plot 2/B - Léonwohlhage Architect*








*
plot 10/D1-3 - UN Studio*


----------



## erbse

Hamburg's cityscape turns much denser and more metropolitan with its large-scale urban projects. It's a pleasure! kay: Now all it needs is a proper cluster of skyscrapers, to turn into a 21st century city visually.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Leap across the Elbe River (IBA Areas) - Update
> Blue numbers 2a + 2b on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):



*Neue Mitte Wilhelmsburg*
_a new city center for Wilhelmsburg_


Usage: 1.800 Flats. 1/3 social housing, Parks, Kindergardens, Student Flats, Sport-and relaxing areas, 35.000qm commercial areas
Investor: Partly city of Hamburg, partly private, partly housing associations
Status: masterplan approved. architecture competitions from 2016-2018. completation estimated for 2023
Architects for masterplanning and Landscape: *"DeZwarteHond" *(Rotterdam) + *"RMP Stephan Lenzen"* (Hamburg)
Goal: Give the quarter of Wilhelmsburg a proper new center in a loose dense developed area next to its main train station.
Facts: People of Wilhelmsburg were involved in plannings and asked for oppinions from the very beginning. Additional plenty of spaces are given to the people to create a plan for a usage themselvs. People participation worked out so well, that the next bigger project in the quarter Bahrenfeld (2.000 Flats +) in the dirstrict of Altona will also involve interested people in the planning process from the first draw. One day before the jury decission the people of the quarter were asked wich plan of 4 they like most. The jury decission matched up the decission of the people.

Masterplan








www.abendblatt.de

The masterplan itself is part of a bigger masterplan of a complete redevelopment of the elbe island. it can seen here right in the middle marked in pinked and called "Dratelnstraße"


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^more details








www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Rare rendering of the redesigned southern Überseeqiartier. View frpm north


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Barmbek Family*

*district: HH-Nord
quarter: Barmbek-Nord*


usage: 160 Flats (100% Social Housing)
Investor: www.bve.de
Architect: KBNK ARCHITEKTEN GMBH www.kbnk.de
Visualisation/Renderings: www.bloomimages.de
Status: App (U/C from 2016)

Offical free to share material from Investor


----------



## erbse

When social housing facades in Hamburg turn out better than most premium housing facades in other cities, you know the Hanseatic metropolis is doing something right!  kay:

http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto2015-12diysl.png


----------



## Titan Man

Ladies and gentlemen, it is official. Hamburg has the best contemporary architecture in the world!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


*Campus Tower*
Construction Plot 80 (Baakenhafenquarter) marketing renderings are out

Usage: Skybar, Office Space for Start-Ups, commercial units, Living (1/3 social housing)
Architects: Delugan Meissl Associated Architects, Vienna
Status: Confirmed, in preperation, U/C from 2016


2000px HiRes Version click here








http://www.campustower.de

2000px HiRes Version click here








http://www.campustower.de

2000px HiRes Version click here








http://www.campustower.de

2000px HiRes Version click here








http://www.campustower.de

More infos and pictures under:
www.campustower.de


----------



## Weissenberg

Titan Man said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, it is official. Hamburg has the best contemporary architecture in the world!


It's neither official, nor objective. It's your subjective opinion. IMO there is multiple cities than can successfully compete with Hamburg. I'd include Hamburg in my personal top three list though (together with Amsterdam and probably slightly behind New York City).


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

of course its subjective. But I am always glad to read something like this 

For me I love to visit the London, NYC, Helsinki, Oslo, Berlin and Amsterdam Threads. So much great stuff there.

Hamburg itself has a lack of (really) good highrise-designs. But thats because there was never a high-rise culture in Hamburg and city planing/architects and investors have to learn it


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Zaha Hadid Elbe Promenade - Update
> 
> Green number 10 on the map in comment #523 *[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


Section 1 compleated








www.heise.de

Section 2 U/C. Picture by flor!an


Flor!an said:


>


----------



## Titan Man

Weissenberg said:


> It's neither official, nor objective. It's your subjective opinion. IMO there is multiple cities than can successfully compete with Hamburg. I'd include Hamburg in my personal top three list though (together with Amsterdam and probably slightly behind New York City).


It's quite obvious I didn't mean it literally. Seriously, on Skyscrapercity, anything can become a reason for an argument. Anyway, the thing that I like about Hamburg's modern architecture is that they still use traditional materials and new streets in HafenCity have an "old-style" pattern, but it nevertheless looks very modern and innovative. 

P.S. I totally don't feel sorry for Hamburg not having a modern skyline, even though it wouldn't "bother" the city, because the quality modern architecture compensate for it.


----------



## JLAG

Hamburg is definitely a favourite but there are many German cities were you can witness a very high quality.


----------



## Weissenberg

Titan Man said:


> It's quite obvious I didn't mean it literally. Seriously, on Skyscrapercity, anything can become a reason for an argument. Anyway, the thing that I like about Hamburg's modern architecture is that they still use traditional materials and new streets in HafenCity have an "old-style" pattern, but it nevertheless looks very modern and innovative.
> 
> P.S. I totally don't feel sorry for Hamburg not having a modern skyline, even though it wouldn't "bother" the city, because the quality modern architecture compensate for it.


Oh, my post wasn't meant as a prelude to an argument. It's quite common for professional forums like SSC to point out things like that. It started a quality discussion though, so it turned out ok. 
I also agree that Hamburg doesn't necessarily need a modern skyline. IMO it's the midrise architecture that defines a city.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Wandsbek Brauhaus Quarter - Update
> Blue number 9 on the map in comment #523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


The Pilot-Project:
*
Mühlenquartier *
is nearly completed

Usage: Housing, Office, Shops
Investor: Becken Immobilien
Architects: Schenk+Waiblinger Architekten, Hamburg



Flor!an said:


> Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von heute:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Am Elbpavillion*
*
District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt*


Usage: Housing
Investor: ?
Architect: Carsten Roth, Hamburg
Status: in negociation









www.carstenroth.com









www.carstenroth.com


----------



## erbse

A lovely and lively brick design there at Elbpavillon, totally appealing to its recent Neo Expressionism wave and potentially manifesting Hamburg's image for creating some of the world's best sustainable and timeless contemporary architecture! kay:


----------



## erbse

Panorama from the HafenCity thread:



Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> http://assets.inhabitat.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Behringstraße 42-44*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Ottensen*


Usage: 74 Flats + café
Investor: AugPrien and Wohnbau GmbH
Architect: New developments:0 / The old café: Hundertwasser
Info: The old café enjoys monument protection. The new buildings had to be build around it
Status: completed









www.augprien.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Two small ones for today

*Endlich Eppendorf*
*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Eppendorf*


Usage: 12 condominiums, 4 houses + 1 commecial unit
Investor: unknown
Architects: unknown
Status: U/C









www.endlich-eppendorf.de



*Jacobipark*
*District: Wandsbek
Quarter: Eilbek*


Usage: 60 Flats (1/3 social housing) + Kindergarden
Investor: Papenstraße Projektentwicklungsgesellschaft 
Architects: KKP Architekten and Studio-B2
Status: U/C









http://kk-p.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*"The FIZZ Hamburg"*
*
District: Altona
Quarter: Altona-Nord*


Usage: 750 Student Flats
Investor: International Campus AG
Architect: Magnus Kaminiarz & Cie Architektur
Status: app (U/C to 2018)









www.the-fizz.com









www.the-fizz.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Three further constriction plot design competitions are over. See them in the international HafenCity Thread starting from comment #731
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130234789#post130234789


Teaser








www.hafencitynews.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


The
*
Light House*
is nearly comleated. usage: Housing 



Flor!an said:


> Light House ist wohl nahezu fertig:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Status summary for all Hamburgian +50m Developments.
Green = U/C or will rise for sure
Orange = Negociations/Plannings/Proposals ( List does not include Visions)



Elbbrückenzentrum aka Chicago Square 3x 120-150m (masterplan competition in prepeation)
Elphi 110m (T/O)
Elbbrücken XXX 110m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Upstream/ Innovation-Tower Tiefstack ca.100m (Planned)
Watermark 70m (U/C)
Portzamparc-Tower 70m (In Preperation)
TheChannel/ Hoteltower ca. 70m (Heigh App/ in Negociation)
Baakenhafen-Westspitze (western point) 70m (Prop)
Waterfront Towers 2x ca 60m (In Preperation)
Elbbrücken XVIa 60m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Elbbrücken XIX 60m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Buxtehuder Straße ca. 60m (Prop)
HolydyInn City Nord 60m (U/C)
TheChannel/ Tower5 60m (Prop)
Upstream/ Bei der grünen Brücke (Green Bridge) ca.60m (Prop)
Upstream/ Billstedt GelbeBrücke (Yellow Bridge) West ca.60m (Prop)
Elbbrücken A.Vespucci-Square XVa 57m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Elbbrücken A.Vespucci-Square XVb 57m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
VGB Zentrale 56m (U/C)
Adenaueralle 55m (In Preperation)
Elbbrücken XVa 54m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Elbbrücken XVb 54m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Elbbrücken XVc 54m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Elbbrücken XVd 54m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Elbbrücken XVe 54m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Elbbrücken XVIb 53m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Upstream/ Billstedt GelbeBrücke (Yellow Bridge) East ca.50m (Prop)
Upstream/ Huckepackbahnhof ca.50m (In Prep)
TheChannel/ Channelx2 50m (Prop)
TheChannel/ Windtower(EcoCity) 50m (Prop)
Wandsbeker Tor 2x50m (Prop)
Vogelkamp 2x50m (Prop)
Esplanade 50m (U/C)
Campus Tower ca 50m (In Prep)
Strandkai Plot56 50m (In Prep)
Strandkai Plot57 50m (in Prep)
Strandkai Plot61 ca.50m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
Strandkai Plot63 ca.50m (Heigh App/ Design competition)
E+V Zentrale 50m (U/C)
Überseequarter KBNK ca. 50m (in Prep)


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Barmbek New Center (Fuhle) - Update
> Blue number 7a on the map in comment #523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


*Hotel Bahnhofslinse*

usage: Hotel + commercial unit 
Investor: Tamm & Voss Immobilien GmbH and Nord Project Immobilien- und Beteiligungsges. mbH
Architect: unknown, yet
Status: App









http://barmbek-baut.de

location


----------



## Nick Holmes

Benny H said:


> Thanks for the update! I think Hamburg need some reel skyscrapers but 150m is disent for a start.
> 
> Here in Sweden (Gothenburg, Stockholm) we have proposals for skyscrapers around 250m and higher and we have no cities close to the size and dignity of Hamburg.
> 
> Even small cities in Sweden like Borås, Växjö, Jönköping etc have aproved buildings with 20-30 stories. Of course Germany have Frankfurt but why is big cities like Berlin, Hamburg, Munchen lagging with high buildings?
> 
> I hope I have time to visit Hamburg again the coming summer!:cheers:


Munich got some nice highrises like the upper west (146m), highlight towers (126m, 113m), hypovereinsbanktower (114m), BMW tower (100m) and others.
but Gothenburg got some great melodeath bands like Soilwork, in Flames, Dark Tranquility and At the Gates. :cheers:


----------



## erbse

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Stadthöfe*
> 
> http://abload.de/img/bloomimages_quantum_sejul3.jpg


Such an amazing revitalisation, partly reconstruction and New Classical project.
If done well as the renders suggest, it's almost ready to rival the famous Hackesche Höfe in Berlin-Mitte.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

annother piece of the upstream/Stromaufwärts development area is U/C


> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)


*Leser GmbH & Co. KG*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hammerbrook*


Nutzung: Firmensitz/Industrial
Investor: Leser GmbH & Co. KG 
Architekt:http://www.grs-architekten.de 
Status: U/C










www.hchagemann.de








www.hchagemann.de

facade-details








http://www.grs-architekten.de/








http://www.grs-architekten.de/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Finkenau Quarter developments - Update
> Green number 4 on the map in comment #512*


unsortet Progess/Construction pics from this development area today by me


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)


for those who like construction-work pictures. plenty have been uploaded to the Upstream-Thread in commen #27 and #28
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338&page=2


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*NXP - Headquarter/SIZE]*

*District: Eimsbuettel
Quarter: Lokstedt*


Usage: Industrial/Hightech/Office
Investor: NXP Semiconductors, Germany + Quantum AG
Architect:AGN Leusmann, Hamburg
Status: U/C









www.quantum.ag


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Finkenau Quarter developments - Update
> Green number 4 on the map in comment #512*


The last plot of this developent area the
*Leo-Leistikow-Quartier*
reveals its design

winner.
KBNK Architekten, Hamburg
(more infos soon)








www.kbnk.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * The Channel - Update
> Blue number 4 on the map in comment #523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=523
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593814&page=4


*Goldfisch*

*District: Harburg
Quarter: Hamburg-Harburg*

Usage: Office and High-Tech facilities for the German Aerospace Center and the TuTech Innovation GmbH 
Architect: Trapez Architektur / Dirk Landwehr, Hamburg
Investor: HC Hagemann GmbH & Co. KG 
Status: completed / in use
Photography by:Meike Hansen / http://www.archimages.de/ - first shown on www.competitiononline.com









http://www.archimages.de/
www.competitiononline.com









http://www.archimages.de/
www.competitiononline.com









http://www.archimages.de/
www.competitiononline.com

cladding detail








http://www.archimages.de/
www.competitiononline.com


----------



## TM_Germany

Igitt, please don't hno:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^it's already completed.


----------



## Union.SLO

A daring cladding choice, extensive golden façades very quickly outweigh from classy to kitschy. But I think this one turned out pretty good!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Nice findng by our user UNIT-er

*One83*

*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Winterhude*

Usage:1 Penthouse on a World War II Bomb Shelter, 8 Lofts inside 
Architect: flow.studio GmbH, Leipzig
Investor: AMAN Properties GmbH 
Status: Approved U/C



UNIT-er said:


>


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

another one by UNIT-er this time from our suburbs

*Goldene Wiege 2.0*

*District: Harburg
Quarter: Heimfeld*

Usage:condominiums
Architect: ?
Investor: FIVESTAR Group Vertriebs GmbH 
Status: Approved U/C



UNIT-er said:


> http://hamburg.neubaukompass.de/Hamburg/Heimfeld/Bauvorhaben-Goldene-Wiege-2-0/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *Jenfelder AU - Update
> Blue number 8 on the map in comment#523*
> construction thread (German):


*District: Wandsbek
Quarter: Jenfeld*

two Architecture competitions for this development area have been decided recently

*Wohnen an der Au I*


Usage: 33 Townhouses + 14 handicapped accessible flats
investor: Gerlach Wohnungsbau AG
architect: POLYFORM Arkitekte, Kopenhagen
Status: Approved
Visualisation: www.on3studio.com

















www.on3studio.com

*Kühnbachteich*


Usage: 10 Rowhouses + 21 condominiums
investor: CDS Wohnbau
architect: vdl Architekten, Hamburg
Status: Approved
Visualisation: www.homebase2.com

















www.homebase2.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Die Marzipanfabrik*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Othmarschen*


Usage: Office Park. Partly refurbished, partly new buildings
investor: Rolls Immobilien Kontor GmbH
architect: ?
Status: mostly completed, hust one building is U/C
Investmentprox 150Million $


All pictures: www.die-marzipanfabrik.de

Quarter overview









Last construction currently U/C




























Recently compleated constructions and refurbished existing buildings


----------



## erbse

So tasty! :drool: (not just Marzipan)


----------



## aljuarez

AWESOME developments.. so much going on! :apple:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love all the brick being used.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ and more of this to come. Just don't know where to start


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Brabandstraße*

*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Alsterdorf*


Usage: Townhouses
investor: RALF SCHMITZ GmbH & Co. KGaA, Kempen
architect: Sebastian Trese, Berlin
Status: U/C









/www.ralfschmitz.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


new renders out for:

*Strandkai quartier con.plot 60 -
Engel+Voelkers Headquarter*


Usage: Office
Investor: Quantum AG + Wintershall Holding GmbH
Architect: Richard Meier Partners & Architects LLP, New York
Status: U/C









www.quantum.ag









www.fkn-gruppe.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Nobistor furniture store*
*
District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Pauli*


Usage: furniture store
Investor: probably "Möbel Brandes"
Architect: einszueins, Hamburg
Status: U/C









www.einszueins.eu

current








www.einszueins.eu


----------



## erbse

^ That's pretty cool! Some novelty architecture for St. Pauli, in honor of the 50s celebration of commerce, TV sets and the American Dream!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*not named*
*
District: Altona
Quarter: Groß-Flottbek*


Usage: 4 condominiums + 1 Penthouse
Investor: Grell & Kroencke GmbH
Architect: unknown
Status: approved and U/C









http://grell-kroencke.de/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

A new project was just announced an hour ago. Found by our user Alumann




> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


*Baakenhafen quartier 
Care-Energy Sports Dome*


Usage: Indoor Sports Center for 25 different activities + Welness + Bar
Investor: PB Sports-Dome Management GmbH + Care-Energy
Architect: HASCHER JEHLE
Status: confirmed. openes in 2019









HASCHER JEHLE Architektur

MORE PICTURES IN THE HAFENCITY THREAD
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133329002#post133329002


----------



## erbse

I think the additional renders should also be posted here, this is super exciting! 
A walhalla for trendsports! :master:



















by HASCHER JEHLE Architektur


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


New Renders out for:

*Plot 3/E3 (formerly 62) *

usage: flats + commercial/Shops
Architect: KBNK
Investor: Unibail-Rodamco
Status: Approved
Renderings: Mokastudio / bloomimages

All pictures published at http://www.german-architects.com/cms/cms_pages/view/6301/podest/Schlank_und_elegant/lang:en


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Foundation Stone was placed for

*"KPTN Quartier"*

Investment: 0,12bn €
usage: flats + commercial/Shops + restaurants + hotel + cinema
Architect: Nalbach+Nalbach, Berlin + Blauraum, Hamburg
Investor: DC Develpoments + Patricia AG
Status: U/C


*Part by Nalbach+Nalbach Architects*








www.competitionline.com









www.competitionline.com









http://www.dcresidential.de/









www.hafencitynews.de

*Part by Blauraum Architects*








www.competitionline.com









www.hafencitynews.de









www.a-tour.de









www.competitionline.com









http://www.dcresidential.de/









http://www.dcresidential.de/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

We got a new urban development in the center of hamburg to follow up in the near future. It's called

*Holsten Quartier*
*
District: Altona
Quarter: Altona-Nord*


Usage: 1.500 Homes for approx 7.500 people; 1/3rd social housing, shops, offices, micro-brewery
Investor: Gerchgroup
Architect: competitions incomming. initial masterplanning by Oezen-Reimer+Partner
Investment volume: approx 0.85bn US$

The current regional Holsten Brewery/ Beerfactory moves from the city center of the district of Altona to the Hamburgian suburbs and will be replaced with a mixed-use city quarter
Location in Hamburg









It is right next to he currently 3.500 Houses Project "Neue Mitte Altona"
construction thread here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716188

Areial view of construction side "Holsten Quartier" red marked. U/C "Neue Mitte Altona" to the right









historical buildings of the existin brewery will be refurbished and integrated to the new city quarter like the Juliusturm









www.mopo.de

so far...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*H55*
*
District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Uhlenhorst*


Usage: 11 Condominiums; 1 Penthouse
Investor: ?
Architect: ?
Status: Approved. U/C to 2018









www.h55-hamburg.de








www.h55-hamburg.de

It is going to replace the building on the right hand side of this google maps screenshot


----------



## goschio

Wonderful projects. IMO the most attractive big city in Germany.



Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Nobistor furniture store*
> *
> District: HH-Mitte
> Quarter: St.Pauli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.einszueins.eu


This is very cool. Hope they not only show commercials on the TV.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Springer Quartier*
*
District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt*


Usage: mixed use (housing, offices, gastronomy, shops)
Investor: MOMENI ASQ GmbH, Hamburg + Black Horse Investments GmbH, Düsseldorf
Architect: gmp Architekten von Gerkan, Marg und Partner, Hamburg
Investment: approx 0,35 bn US$
Status: Approved. U/C to 2018

New renders








/www.gmp-architekten.de









www.gmp-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Wandsbek Brauhaus Quarter - Update
> Blue number 9 on the map in comment #523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


progress
photos taken by flor!an


Flor!an said:


> Das *Mühlenquartier *ist jetzt komplett fertig (fehlen nur noch die Shops) deswegen hier ein paar Pics:
> 
> Ostseite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innenhof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Südseite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ostseite (vom selben Punkt aus)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westspitze an der Südseite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Beim *W1 *gehts auch in die Vollen:
> 
> Anlieferung:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parkhausauffahrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haupteingang:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Barmbek New Center / Park Lane - Update
> Blue number 7b on the map in the opening comment*
> construction thread (German):


Stadtparktower completed








www.augprien.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Ahrensburger Straße - Holstenhofweg crossing*
*
District: Wandsbek
Quarter: Hamburg-Wandsbek*


Usage: 130 Flats (1/3 Social Housing), shops, medical practies
Investor: Ahrensburger Straße Immobilien GmbH und Co KG
Architect: KG Architekten Koslowski González, Hamburg
Status: Approved. U/C to 2018









http://kgarchitekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Again New Renders for
*Strandkai quartier con.plot 60 -
Engel+Voelkers Headquarter*


Usage: Office + Flats + Shops + Restaurants
Investor: Quantum AG + Wintershall Holding GmbH
Architect: Richard Meier Partners & Architects LLP, New York
Status: U/C









www.quantum.ag









www.quantum.ag


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Das Piano*
*
District: Eimsbüttel
Quarter: Rotherbaum*


Usage: 8 condominiums, office
Investor: ?
Architect: probably GAEBLER Architekten, i am not 100% sure 
Status: U/C to October 2016









http://graubner-ic.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Leap across the Elbe River (IBA Areas) - Update
> Blue numbers 2c on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


The masterplanning competition for the northern part of the cantral development area is over. (If you missed the southern part go here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129226409&postcount=637 )

District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Wilhemsnurg[/B][/SIZE]


Usage: 2.200 Flats, Mixed Use like Kibdergardens, Central Squares, Shops, Restaurants and stuff you need in a new Quarter + 51.000 qm Park
Investor/Developer: IBA Hamburg GmbH
Architect: Hosoya Schaefer Architects AG, Zurich and AGENCE TER, Paris/Karlsruhe
Status: Masterplan Approved. Architecture competitions in preperation









http://hosoyaschaefer.com









http://hosoyaschaefer.com









http://hosoyaschaefer.com









http://hosoyaschaefer.com









http://hosoyaschaefer.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Model and Progress of the
*
Porzellan-Quartier / Porcelain-Quarter*

location: next to HafenCity University
consits of: 3 Buildings.
Volume: 150mio €
Materials: all buildings get a porcelain cladding
Investor: ECE
Architects: Stoermer Murphy + Partner

Photos taken by Flor!an


Flor!an said:


> Das neulich schon mal erwähnte Modell vom Intelligent Quarters in der HafenCity Uni:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und so sieht es aktuell aus:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *Jenfelder AU - Update
> Blue number 8 on the map in comment#523*
> construction thread (German):


*District: Wandsbek
Quarter: Jenfeld*

*con. plot 3b+5 *


Usage: 50 Homes
investor: AESTATE IMMOBILIENENTWICKLUNG AG
architect: SPINE ARCHITECTS GmbH
Status: approved


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Willy Brand Straße - Tunnel*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Pauli + Altstadt + Neustadt*


Usage: A federal street shall dissapear under earth
Investor: City of Hamburg + Several private
Costing:first estimation 0.55bn$ 
Status:Starting concepting

Historical Background: 
The 2,5 km long Willy-Brandt-Straße(_Willy-Brandt-Street_) - formerly Ost-West-Straße(_East-West-Passage_) was
planned shortly after WWII and finally build in 1963. The Plan was to copy American Car Cities -> Get people out of the city center -> make city center only office and shit like that -> Enforce suburban sprawl -> Build big street to bring people with cars from their new suburbs to the city center from where you displaced them (F*ucking Genius, isn't it?)

The Plans existed already in the early 1910s in some heads and thanks to WWII destructions theri time was come. So what Bomber Harris left over should be done by the wrecking ball and large parts of the city center where arranged and designed more modern. No matter if one of the oldest Hamburgian Kontor-houses was in the way, like this, which survived Operation Gomorrah in 1943 nearly untouched









Here an arial picture shortly taken after the war with war rubble already cleaned, and plannings about the street right trough the center








www.nexthamburg.de

After completation. Mission accomplshed. We seperated the city center into two halfs








dabonline.de

And so it is today. The passage has a dividing carackter. And todays city planners (and inhabitants) would like to have this destructable 60ies Move corrected. Today the chamber of trade published first concepts and fincance plans to archive this and let the citycenter grow together again ... Let's have an eye on it how it will develeop in future *fingers crossed*








pic: chamber of trade


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Very nice. I like projects like these.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Graumannsweg 72*

*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Hohenfelde*


Usage: 31 flats + commercial units in ground floor
Investor: ISARIA Wohnbau AG
Architect:unknown
Status:U/C from 2017









www.isaria.ag








www.isaria.ag

Situation today


Uhlenjung said:


>


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * ESSO Houses - Update
> 
> Green number 13 on the map in comment #512 *
> construction thread (German):


*Investor:* Bayrische Hausbau

*Fact to know:* Public Planned alogside with citizens of Hamburg - in Particual St.Pauli, whoever wanted to contribute.

----> Latest news to this project. All plots found their architects.

complete complex (Masterplaning NL Architects). The Tower is a Hotel also by NL-Architects, Amsterdam and feld72 Architekten ZT, Cologne









Hostel "Kogge" + Musicclub "Moloto" + Wax-Museum by feld72 Architekten ZT, Wien









80 Flats for the free market + commercial units + Basketball court by NL Architects, Amsterdam, BeL Sozietät für Architektur, Cologne, ifau und Jesko Fezer, Berlin (Zick-Zack-Haus) and LACATON & VASSAL, Paris (Tower)









80 Social Housing + public roof by fau und Jesko Fezer, Berlin









30 Flats for a Builing cooperation + party/subculture usage by 
feld72 Architekten ZT, Vienna


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^Renderings have been published on www.drost-consult.de 

*Plot 1*

(all the Frontal Buldings exept The Yellow Building on the far left): 


















*Plot 2*
(only the "Molotow" Building on the left)










*Plot 3 - Tower*
(only the small Tower)









*Plot 3 - Corner-Complex without Tower*









*Plot 4 - Alley*


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^
Great work! Very St. Paulish. Nobody will miss the Esso Houses.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)


Final aerial render for Sonninpark-project released








http://www.augprien-immobilien.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Elbe Philharmonic Hall - Update
> 
> Blue number 1a on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461677


The key have been given to the city today. Construction is almost finsihed now.








www.gosee.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Bahrenfeld development area - Update
> 
> Blue number 6a on the map in comment #512 *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1872097


A Masterplan has been approved yesterday. So some Project facts

*Wohnen am Volkspark*
_*(Living at the Volkspark)*_

*District: Altona
Quarter: Bahrenfeld*


Usage: 2.200 homes + commercial/office + school
Investor: Various
Architect/Masterplan: LEISMANN AG
Status:U/C to 2024

Masterplan (red = homes; grey = office/commercial; yellow: school/kindergarden)


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*STIMMT*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Pauli*


Usage: Student Living + Social Housing + commercial units + cultural usage
Investor: Hochtief Hamburg
Architects: medium Architekten, Transsolar Energietechnik, Assman beraten + planen, Lärmkontor
Status:negociations with district









http://ufd.hamburg








http://ufd.hamburg








http://ufd.hamburg


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)


Another project is complete

*Microapartments - Neuer Hühnerposten*


Usage: 353 student appartments + café
Investor: Otto Wulff GmbH
Architects:MEURER Architekten (city planning) + NPS Tschoban Voss (Architecture)
Photos by© Daniel Sumesgutner










www.nps-tchoban-voss.de
picture by © Daniel Sumesgutner










www.nps-tchoban-voss.de
picture by © Daniel Sumesgutner









www.nps-tchoban-voss.de
picture by © Daniel Sumesgutner


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Elbchaussee 22*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Ottensen*


Usage: Refurbishment and an aditional roof
Investor: ?
Architect:jk-architekten.de
Status: completed

before:









after








www.jk-architekten.de

(backside)








www.jk-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Elbe Philharmonic Hall - Update
> 
> Blue number 1a on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461677


If you want to take a flight through the building (with drones): Go here and choose your drone (scroll down)
https://countdown.elbphilharmonie.de/en/#!/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*OMNOMNOMNOMNOM*

The Elphi-Effect
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/travel/places-to-visit.html


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


new renders for
*
con plot 72. Holiday Inn*

location: Shanghaiallee/ Überseeallee, next to Park and University
Investor: HARMONIA Immobilien GmbH / ECE Projektmanagement GmbH / 
Architects: ksg architekten und stadtplaner









Quelle: http://ksg-architekten.info/de/projekte/wohnen/hotel-hafencity-hamburg










Quelle: http://ksg-architekten.info/de/projekte/wohnen/hotel-hafencity-hamburg


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Int. Congess Center - Update
> Green number 12 on the map in comment #512*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):



Usage: Congress Center (Refurbishment+Extention)
Investor: CCH Immobilien GmbH & Co. KG
Architects: agn leusmann GmbH + Tim Hupe Architekten
Investment: 200 mio €
Status: U/C to 2019

Video Time


Flor!an said:


> Hatten wir das schon?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPE-xExN3JQ


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Today is opnening of the Elbe Philharmonic Hall.
If you dont want to miss the first concert see the 360° Livestream at
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__4EmRRYbO8
running from 18.30 CET


----------



## Dallas star

Geile Stadt!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Livestream for illumination show. 5 min to go Iguess*
http://www.ndr.de/kultur/musik/klassik/eventlivestream2814.html


----------



## Joka

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> If you want to take a flight through the building (with drones): Go here and choose your drone (scroll down)
> https://countdown.elbphilharmonie.de/en/#!/


Nice!

I feel like there might be an obvious answer to this but I'll ask anyway: If a drone goes in to an elevator and hovers with constant lift; does it go up with the elevator or does it hit the floor when the elevator goes up?


----------



## TM_Germany

It hits the floor as it doesn't have upwards momentum. Once the elevator stops moving, the drone will get thrown in the air again.


----------



## biosciemax

But the drone has upward momentum by pushing itself away from the elevator floor, right? Therefore always stays in place when the floor moves together with the elevator.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Developments in Bergedorf
Green number 14 on the map in comment #523*

*Stuhlrohrquartier

District: Bergedorf
Quarter: Hamburg-bergedorf*

Usage: Mixed use. 1.100 Homes, Kindergarden, commercial/shopping units
Investor: BUWOG Group
Estimated Costings: approx 0.43 bn €
max-height 15 floors
Architect masterplaning:raumwerk mbH (Frankfurt am Main) and GHP Landscape Architects (Hamburg).
Status: Masterplan is winner of a competition. Will be slightly reworked in next step


----------



## TM_Germany

biosciemax said:


> But the drone has upward momentum by pushing itself away from the elevator floor, right? Therefore always stays in place when the floor moves together with the elevator.


No, the floor is irrelevant until the last centimeter or so, when the remaining air between the drone and the floor gets compressed and thus creates a 'cushion'. The upward momentum is created by the air being propelled away from the drone, the floor does not factor into it.

But anyway, this is O/T


----------



## biosciemax

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Tarpenbek Greens developments - Update
> Green number 17 on the map in comment #523*


*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Groß Borstel*


usage: 750 Flats (255 social housing as minimum) + Kindergarden + Public parks + 1 bridge
investor: Otto Wulff Projekt Groß Borstel GmbH exporo.de
architects: Henke + Partner, Timm + Goullon, LRW Architects
status: Approved and in Preparation

*Get your Cardboards ready*









because the first section of this U/C Quarter is up for a virtual trip (works also without cardboards)
click link below:
http://tarpenbeker-ufer.de/wp-content/uploads/panos/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Adenaueralle 1*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Georg*


Usage: Appartmentower + Hotel
Investor: Patrizia Immobilien AG
Architect:Störmer Murphy and Partners GbR
Status:U/C

Aerial shot has been released (white midrise, bottom right corner)








www.stoermer-partner.de


----------



## bieber

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Adenaueralle 1*
> 
> *District: HH-Mitte
> Quarter: St.Georg*
> 
> 
> Usage: Appartmentower + Hotel
> Investor: Patrizia Immobilien AG
> Architect:Störmer Murphy and Partners GbR
> Status:U/C
> Aerial shot has been released (white midrise, bottom right corner)
> 
> www.stoermer-partner.de


The white tower is for the flats or for the hotel? Do we know the brand?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

white tower is flats
hotel is marriot


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Barmbek New Center (Fuhle) - Update
> Blue number 7a on the map in comment #523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


A quick update about the status of some projects here.
*
VGB-HQ*


Usage: Office Tower
Investor: ECE Projektmanagement G.m.b.H. & Co. KG (approx. 45 Mio €)
Architect:http://apb-architekten.de
Status:U/C

(left) picture by architects








http://apb-architekten.de









www.porr-group.com

*
Ex-Hertie Building*


Usage: Shopping + Restaurants + Hotel
Investor: development partner (approx. 73 Mio €)
Architect: Bieling Architekten,
Status:U/C

















http://www.developmentpartner.de

Progress for both:










*
Train + Bus Station Refurbishment*


Usage: S-Bahn + Bus Junction
Investor: city of Hamburg + Deutsche Bahn AG
Architect: ap plan mory osterwalder vielmo
architekten- und ingenieurges. mbh
Status:completed 2016









http://cdn2.world-architects.com

*
Zinnschmelze + public district square*


Usage: Cultural Center
Investor: city of Hamburg
Architect: LRW Architekten + Weidinger Landschaftsarchitekten
Status:completed 2016









http://www.lrw-architekten.de









http://barmbek-baut.de









http://barmbek-baut.de

(more projects to come around this area)


----------



## erbse

Amazing, just love all the fabulous brickwork and the quality urban landscaping in Hambuich! :applause:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*hanse Merkur Insurances Entrance*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt*


Usage:New intrance for an Insurance Company Building
Investor: Hanse Merkur Insurances
Architect:Quarkopf Architekten, hamburg
Status:completed









www.dexigner.com

More pictures
https://www.dexigner.com/news/29550


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * The Channel - Update
> Blue number 4 on the map in comment #523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=523
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593814&page=4


*Hotel at the Vertitaskai*


Usage: Hotel + conference rooms + restaurants
Architect: Tim Hupe Architekten, Hamburg
Investor: Lorenz Gruppe 
Investment: 40 Mio €.
Status: approved. finalisation of design in Spring 2017









http://lorenzhh.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Moxi*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Borgfelde*


Usage:Hotel
Investor: SV Group
Architect:?
Status:U/C bis 2019









www.gbi.ag

lobby concept








www.sv-group.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *Nikolai Quarter - Update
> Green number 9 on the map in comment#523*
> construction thread (German):


new rendering for construction plot 3 was published

*Plot 3*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: Housing + commercial units
investor: CommREAL AG / Commerz Real Investment
architect: BIWERMAU Architekten BDA
Status: In Preperation

(center con plot 3 by BIWERMAU. Left con plot 2 by St.John Carouso








http://biwermau.de

Project locatlisation in this development area


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ That cluster will turn out very high quality. 
Together with Stadthöfe it should bring new life to downtown Hamburg.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Bahnhofsviertel Altona - First Concepts*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Altona-Nord + Bahrenfeld*


Usage: Housing (6.000 new flats) + commercial area (300 companies/18.000 Jobs) + Park above the tracks + Innovation Quarters + concert/event hall u to 5.000 Visitors + 2 Skyscrapers + Sport Facilities + Convention Center + Hotel + New Train Station
initiator: Chamber of Trade
masterplanner: http://www.wirsind.net
Renderigs : monokrom
[*]Status : first draft[/INDENT][/LIST]









www.wirsind.net









www.wirsind.net


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Landmark 7*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Bahrenfeld*


Usage:Office
Investor: ?
Architect:www.hma.hamburg + www.toerber-architektur.de
Status:U/C to Dez 2017









http://www.on3studio.com/


----------



## towerpower123

The Elbephilharmonie is spectacularly beautiful! Is it open for tours or only for tenants and concert hall ticket holders?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

It is open for tours
https://www.elbphilharmonie.de/en/tours


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in comment #523 *
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716188


New Visualisation for

*Kurt Tucholsky School*


Usage: School (as you probably guessed it)
Investor: City of Hamburg
Architects: LRO - Lederer Ragnarsdóttir Oei GmbH + coKG
Status: construction side preperation









http://hof437.at


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*The Brick*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Bahrenfeld*


Usage:Housing
Investor: antaris; Muenchner Grund
Architect:?
Status:U/C









http://www.thebrick.hamburg.de








http://www.thebrick.hamburg.de








http://www.thebrick.hamburg.de


----------



## erbse

The Hanseatic metropolis gets so many classy projects, hands down!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The placement of balconies reminds me of old wharf buildings.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in comment #523 *
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716188


New Visualisation for the conxtruction plot designed by BiwerMau Architects (Visualisation by masterbox.de)


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Wandsbeker Alee (crossing Kattunbleiche)*

*District: Wansdbek
Quarter: Hamburg-Wandsbek*


Usage:132 flats (100% social housing) + 700 m2 commercial
Investor: Building Cooperation Dennerstraße-Selbsthilfe eG
Architect:?
Visualisation: Bloomimages
Status:confirmed









www.bds-hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Stadthoefe Quarter Reconstruction - Progress
> Green number 7 on the map in comment #523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (German Thread):


*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt*


Usage: 100 Flats + commercial units + Memorial + Hotel + Office Space
investor: Quantum AG
investment: 250.000.000€
architectsavid Chipperfield, Kuehn Malvezzi, Stephen Williams Associates, agn Leusmann 
Visualisations: bloomimages










www.bloomimages.com

Progress


Häuser said:


> da stockt einem mal kurz der Atem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild (c) Häuser


before








www.k2-pm.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Achter de Fleet*

*District: Bergedorf
Quarter: Allermöhe*


Usage:Housing
Investor: Bonava Deutschland GmbH, 
Architect:http://www.lrw-architekten.de
Renderings:EVE IMAGES
Status:U/C









www.bonava.de








www.bonava.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Addition to comment #827.
The coupula-reko is no complete


Häuser said:


> Mein Herz tanzt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild (c) Häuser
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auf die Illumination gespannt. Man sieht schon hier und da einige Lämpchen.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Oberhafenjunge said:


> Ich bin gestern nachmittag auch mal kurz vorbeigelaufen.


...


----------



## erbse

Amazing reconstruction. Make Hamburg *grand* again! :drool:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Motel One*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage:Hotel
Investor: Motel One GmbH
Architect:Gössler Kinz Kerber Kreienbaum
Statusroposed









http://gkkk.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Curienhaus*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage:Office
Investor: Allianz Real Estate Germany GmbH
Architect:APB. Architekten BDA
Status:approved









www.dr-ing-binnewies.de









http://apb-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

B]Gaensemarkt-Passage[/B]

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage:Shoppig+Office
Investor: MEAG
Architect:Heine Architekten
Statusroposed









http://www.heine-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Wandsbek Brauhaus Quarter - Update
> Blue number 9 on the map in comment #523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):



*
Mühlenquartier *

Usage: Housing, Office, Shops
Investor: Becken Immobilien, BHQ Mühlenstieg, Projektgesellschaft Königsreihe mbH
Architects: Schenk+Waiblinger Architekten, Hamburg
Status: U/C​
Section 1 completed








http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * The Channel - Update
> Blue number 4 on the map in comment #523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=523
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593814&page=4


*Hafen-Quartier*


Usage: mixed use (Living, Fitness Studio 
Height: 71m
Architect: tecARCHITECTURE Swiss AG
Investor: ? 
Status: masterplan approved

Masterplan








http://img.abendblatt.de

The old facades of the "New York Hamburgian rubber goods compagnie" factories will be remain untouched, refurbished ans integrated into the new complex








www.harburg-aktuell.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Redesign Strassburger Strasse*

*District: Wansdbek
Quarter: Dulsberg*


Usage:re-arrangment of parking lots, bike ways, green areas and pedestrian areas for a central street in Dulsberg
Investor: City of Hamburg
Architect:?
Pictures: by user Flor!an
Status:completed



Flor!an said:


> Ist schick geworden:


Before



Flor!an said:


> O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://dulsberg-denkmalschutz.de/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://dulsberg-denkmalschutz.de/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Finkenau Quarter developments - Update
> Green number 4 on the map in comment #512*


construction progress for the project:

*Uptown Houses*

Usage: townhouses
Investor:ICON Immobilen Gmbh
Architects: Baumschlager Eberle / Heitmann Montufar / Kraus Schönberg / LA'KET / nps Tschoban Voss / Spengler Wischoelek / Schoppe + Partner / Breimann & Bruun









www.immobilienscout.de









www.immobilienscout.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Springer Quartier*
*
District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt*


Usage: mixed use (housing, offices, gastronomy, shops)
Investor: MOMENI ASQ GmbH, Hamburg + Black Horse Investments GmbH, Düsseldorf
Architect: gmp Architekten von Gerkan, Marg und Partner, Hamburg
Investment: approx 0,35 bn US$
Status: U/C to 2018


Final Renderings are out now

>>> Scroll >>>








http://momeni-immobilien.com








http://momeni-immobilien.com








http://momeni-immobilien.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*City-Hof*
*
District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: mixed use (housing, offices, gastronomy, kindergarden, shops)
Investor: MOMENI ASQ GmbH, Hamburg + Black Horse Investments GmbH, Düsseldorf
Architect: KPW Papay Warncke und Partner Architekten
Images: bloomimages.com
Investment: approx 0,27-0,32 bn US$
Status: approved. But further changes to design will follow











source: KPW Papay warncke und Partner









source: KPW Papay warncke und Partner









source: KPW Papay warncke und Partner


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)


*Passt!*


Usage: Hotel + Culture Club + Skybar
Investor: evoreal GmbH, HOCHTIEF Solutions AG, Pekrul ProjektPartner GmbH und Urban Future Development GmbH
Architect: Kienast und Kienast und me di um Architekten Roloff · Ruffing + Partner
Status:negociations









http://ufd.hamburg/projekte/passt-hotel-und-kulturbetrieb-spaldingstrasse/









http://ufd.hamburg/projekte/passt-hotel-und-kulturbetrieb-spaldingstrasse/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Moldauhafen / Saalehafen*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Kleiner Grasbrook *


Usage: 3.000 homes for approx 6.000 - 8.000 inhabitants. 1/3 social housing. commercial areas for 18.000 Jobs. Schools.
Investor: Various
Architect Masterplan: Hosoya Schaefer Architects
Status: Masterplanning continues

View from West (left HafenCity with planned Elbtower)









View from North









Masterplan. Red=Living. Blue=Commercial


----------



## Manolo_B2

Great development! I'd rather see one proper cluster instead of multiple smaller ones though. 

Seems like there will be also a new metro station after Elbbrücken (U4), nice!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Subway Station is an Option.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #523 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


Two developments for The eastern quarter of "Quartier Elbbrücken" (formerly Chicago Square) have been published. In this wooden model its the detail structures 









Quelle: Auer Weber http://www.auer-weber.de/de/aktuell...bgw-und-der-vbg-in-der-hafencity-hamburg.html

*con plot 121. Seminar Center*


Usage: Seminar-Center for job security and health with intregrated Hotel
Investor: employers' liability insurance association of BGW and VGB
Architect: http://www.auer-weber.de
Status: confirmed









http://www.auer-weber.de



*con plot 110. "the Pier"*


Usage: "smart workplace" offices
Investor: OVG Real Estate GmbH
Architect: henn GmbH
Status: confirmed









http://www.henn.com








http://www.henn.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*HegenCenter*

*District: Wandsbek
Quarter: Rahlstedt *


Usage: Housing + Supermarket
Investor: RENTFAST GmbH
Architect: Gibbins Architekten GmbH http://www.gibbins.de/
Visualisation: www.twentyfourpixel.de









www.gibbins.de









www.gibbins.de









www.gibbins.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*KallmorgenTower*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt *


Floors: 16
Usage: Office (Refubishment)
Investor: QUEST Management GmbH
Architect: Werner Kallmorgen
Status: U/C









http://www.kallmorgen-tower.de









http://www.kallmorgen-tower.de









http://www.kallmorgen-tower.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*WAC 15*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hamm *


Usage: Housing
Investor: ?
Architect: STUDIO SCHRÖDER ARCHITEKTURBÜRO
Status: U/C









http://studioschroeder.com


*Bismarckstraße 96*

*District: Eimsbüttel
Quarter: Hoheluft *


Usage: Housing
Investor: ?
Architect: STUDIO SCHRÖDER ARCHITEKTURBÜRO
Status: U/C









http://studioschroeder.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Leap across the Elbe River (IBA Areas) - Update
> Blue numbers 2d on the map in comment #523 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


*Quartier am Speehafen*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Wilhemsburg *


Usage: Housing - 1000 flats. Approx 300 social housing.
Investor: Various.
Masteplan: http://www.rhwarchitekten.de/ + citizen of Hamburg via a public workshop + IBA Hamburg
Status: in preperation / first draft released

masterplan first draft








www.abendblatt.de

Workshop center with Karen Pein - managing director of IBA Hamburg - next to the model of the elbe island / Leap across the Elbe River develompent area








www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Railwaystation Diebsteich*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Altona-Nord *


Height: 76m + 58m
Usage: Railwaystation, Office, Hotel, Skybar, Fitnessstudio, multi-storey bike park.
Investor: ProHa Altona GmbH & Co. KG
Masteplan: http://gmp-architekten.de/
Status: Masterplan confirmed. Mass Study confirmed. Architecture competition for the two Midrises in preperation 

MassStudy








http://gmp-architekten.de/


----------



## Manolo_B2

The mass study looks better than many final designs


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)


*Amsickstraße 45*


Usage: Hotel + Housing
Investor: ?
Architect: www.jensbothe.de
Status: confirmed









www.jensbothe.de








www.jensbothe.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * ESSO Houses - Update
> 
> Green number 13 on the map in comment #512 *
> construction thread (German):




Usage: Housing, Party, Subculture, Public Roof Garden, Supermarket, Drug Dealing
Investor: Bayrische Hausbau
Architects: NL Architects, Amsterdam + BeL Sozietät für Architektur +Cologne
feld72 Architekten ZT, Vienna + LACATON & VASSAL, Paris + ifau und Jesko Fezer, Berlin
Status: ground preperation

New Rendering published








www.ndr.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * 5. Altona New Center / Neue Mitte Altona - Update
> Blue number 5 on the map in comment #523 *
> thread (German):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716188



construction progress by flor!an


Flor!an said:


> Es ist mächtig was passiert. Schon bald können die Ersten einziehen ;-)
> 
> 
> Panorama *Harkortstraße *mit Blick in den *Elfriede-Land-Weg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harkortstraße * zwischen _Platz der Arbeiterinnen_ und _Elfriede-Land-Weg_


aerial pictures from May 2017


Flor!an said:


> Ich hab fürs DWF keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut
> 
> Rundflug Hamburg 2017 by Florian, auf Flickr


More pictures in the German Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716188


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Atery Roads Redevelopment - 100.000 new Flats*

*involved Streets: Kieler Strasse, Bramfelder Chaussee, Wandsbeker Chaussee, Luruper Chaussee*


Usage: Senate wants to create 100.000 New Flats alongside sparse build up Atery Roads. 
Reason: Protection of nature reserves from city develompent. 
Masteplan: is currently set up. Reseaching
Challange How to protect residents from traffic noise and pollution. New mobility concept must be created alongside. 

Example for the northern Atery Road with historical background. Shematic view of Hamburgs City-develompent status in the 1930 by Fritz Schumacher (construction director of Hamburg 1909 - 1933)








www.hamburg.de

Streetcenes of this Road in the 1920ies
















www.hamburg.de

1950ies. After the WWII bombings a redesign towards the "car friendly city" was made








www.hamburg.de

Todays situation with interrupted structures, lowrise and row-house-wastelands alongside the roads








www.bilderbuch-hamburg.de

First Concepts from 2006 (example by Still Architects) for a simular road are going to be the basic set up for the further plannings


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Bike Expressway Network*


Usage: Bike Expresssway
investment: 100 Million € (70 City of Hamburg, 30 Federation) 
Status: Masterplan approved. partly U/C

Planned Network
















www.ndr.de
www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot




----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Stuhlrohrquartier*

*District: Bergedorf
Quarter: Hamburg-bergedorf*


Usage: Mixed use. 1.100 Homes, Kindergarden, commercial/shopping units
Investor: BUWOG Group
Estimated Costings: approx 0.43 bn €
max-height 15 floors
Architect masterplaning:raumwerk mbH (Frankfurt am Main) and GHP Landscape Architects (Hamburg).
Status: New Visualisation released

Placeholder. Not final designs








http://bergedorf.buwog.com









http://bergedorf.buwog.com









http://bergedorf.buwog.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #523 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164


*Subway + S-Bahn Station Elbbruecken*


Usage: Train Station (Subway, S-Bahn)
Investor: HVV + DB
Architect: www.gmp-architekten.de
Status: U/C









https://bauprojekte.deutschebahn.com









wikipedia


----------



## Neric007

Quite a bunch of really nice things going on !


----------



## Dallas star

Awesome projects for an awesome city! Hope some more 100m structures coming though.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Sander Damm / Schleusengraben*

*District: Bergedorf
Quarter: Hamburg-bergedorf*


Usage:Housing
Investor: BUWOG Group
Height: approx 70m / 20 floors
Architect masterplaning:raumwerk mbH (Frankfurt am Main) 
Status: planned









Buwog.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Montblanc Museum*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Lurup*


Usage:Museum for products of the company Montblanc (stationary, luxury watches, leather goods)
Investor: Montblanc GmbH
Architect:Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos 
Status: confrimed









www.detail.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Maschinenzentralstation*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: HafenCity / Speicherstadt*


Usage: Refurbshment and extention of an currently of a bombed down in WWII Buildng in the Speicherstadt for Culture/Public use.
Investor: City of Hamburg
Architect:LRW-Architekten
Visualisation:bloomimages
Status: confrimed



Today:








google maps

Winning concept:








www.bloomimages.de









www.bloomimages.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Barmbeker Bogen*

*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Barmbek-Nord*


Usage: Retail space, approx 20 Mirco-appartments, 50 Flats
Investor: imvest GmbH
Architect:Schenk & Waiblinger
Status: confrimed, in preparation









http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Ibis-Styles*

*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Barmbek-Nord*


Usage: Hotel
Investor: ?
Architect:Schenk & Waiblinger Architekten
Status: confrimed, UC









www.moka-studio.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Bei den Mühren 5*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: Office
Investor: Fairplay Towage
Architect:www.grs-architekten.de
Status: ?









www.grs-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Stadthoefe Quarter Reconstruction - Progress
> Green number 7 on the map in comment #523*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (German Thread):


*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt*


Usage: 100 Flats + commercial units + Memorial + Hotel + Office Space
investor: Quantum AG
investment: 250.000.000€
architectsavid Chipperfield, Kuehn Malvezzi, Stephen Williams Associates, agn Leusmann 
Visualisations: bloomimages

Progess by flor!an


Flor!an said:


> ��


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*City-Hof*
*
District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: mixed use (housing, offices, gastronomy, kindergarden, shops)
Investor: MOMENI ASQ GmbH, Hamburg + Black Horse Investments GmbH, Düsseldorf
Architect: KPW Papay Warncke und Partner Architekten
Images: bloomimages.com
Investment: approx 0,27-0,32 bn US$
Status: in preperation

New bigger Renderings show more details of the brick cladding
https://www.competitionline.com/de/ergebnisse/243410

close-ups / cut outs



















(smaller renderings, already published)








source: KPW Papay warncke und Partner









source: KPW Papay warncke und Partner









source: KPW Papay warncke und Partner


----------



## Brko

^^























































source: https://www.competitionline.com/de/beitraege/141148


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)



*Sonninpark *


Usage: housing 
Investor: Objektgesellschaft Sonninstr. 2 Wohnungsbau GmbH&Co. KG, Hamburg
Architect-Masterplaning: 03 Architekten GmbH, Munich
Architect-Design: KBNK Architekten, Hamburg + Heitmann Montúfar Architekt
Architect-Landscape: Grabner&Huber, Freising
Status: U/C to 2019

Finally all Renderings of all parts are now awailable in good resolution









www.augprien-immobilien.de
www.moka-studio.com










www.augprien-immobilien.de
www.moka-studio.com










www.augprien-immobilien.de
www.moka-studio.com









http://heitmann-montufar.de/









http://heitmann-montufar.de/









http://www.grabner-huber-lipp.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #523 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164



*con plot 102. "Wildspitze"*


Usage: Office, Public Space (cinema focused on wildlife movies, Augnented Reality exhibitions regarding nature&Wildlife), Housing (1/3 social housing)
Investor: Garbe Immobilien-Projekte GmbH
Architect: http://www.stoermer-partner.de
Height: 65 Meter (Germanys highest wooden house)
Status: confirmed









http://www.stoermer-partner.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Holiday Inn - City Nord*

*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Winterhude*


Usage: Hotel
Height: 66m
Investor: TAS HON GmbH & Co.KG
Architect:MPP Meding Plan + Projekt GmbH
Status: completed









www.planung-krueger.de


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It looks so thin from that angle!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Ballina*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: Office 
Investor: Generali + BNP Paribas
Architect:http://www.msm-architecture.com
Status: U/C









picture:General

Before








wikipedia


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Simon-von-Utrecht-Strasse*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St. Pauli*


Usage: 36 Appartments (1/3 social housing for apprentices)
Architect:Thüs Farnschläder Architekten PartmbB
Status: in preperation









www.tfarchitekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Neue Burg 1*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: Office
Investor:Neue Burg 1 Grundstücks GmbH & Co. KG
Architect:Stölken Schmidt Architekten 
Status: confirmed









www.lichtecht.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Jungernstieg - Große Bleichen . Refurbishment/Revitalisation*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: mixed use)
Investor:Art Invest
Costings:A Sh*tload
Architect:LH Architekten
Renderingsn3 Studio
Status: in preperation









http://lh-architekten.de









http://lh-architekten.de

Current:








www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Barmbek New Center (Hebebrandquartier) - Update
> Blue number 7c on the map in comment #523*
> Thread German: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533060



usage: 1.400 Homes (60% social housing)
Investor: city of Hamburg, SAGA GWG, sevral private Investors
Architect (Masterplan + facade style guide : E2-Architects
Status: ground preperations

New construction Plots have their designs Ready

*Plot 5 +6 *


Usage: Housing 
Investor:HANSA Baugenossenschaft eG
Architect:coido architects Cordsen Ipach + Döll GmbH
Status: confirmed









/www.coido.de


*Plot 2 *


Usage: Housing 
Investor:BEHRENDT GRUPPE GMBH & CO. KG und Richard Ditting GmbH & Co. KG
Architect:?
Status: confirmed









www.pergola.hamburg


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Leap across the Elbe River (IBA Areas) - Update
> Blue numbers 2d on the map in comment #523 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):


*Quartier am Speehafen*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Wilhemsburg *


Usage: Housing - 1000 flats. Approx 300 social housing.
Investor: Various.
Architects Masterplan: BiwerMau (buildings/structure/roads) + WES LandschaftsArchitektur (Landscape) + citizen of Hamburg via a public workshop
Status: Masterplan approved

masterplan has been approved today.








www.iba-hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*The Fontenay*

*District: Eimsbüttel
Quarter: Rotherbaum*


Usage: Hotel
Investor: Klaus-Michael Kühne
Architects: Störmer Murphy and Partners together with Matteo Thun
Status: T/O neary completed


A German Newmagazin visited the Hotel and took some pictures.

The whole Arcticle (in German) and more pictures you can find here
https://www.stern.de/reise/deutschland/hotel-fontenay-7879962.html#mg-1_1520419123787

Teaser








by Till Bartels
https://www.stern.de/till-bartels-3005020.html


----------



## soren5en

^^

_From yesterday._


















_soren5en_


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^Interior





































www.hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Finkenwerder Leegerwall*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Finkenwerder*


Usage: Office
Investor: MAGNA Immobilien AG
Investment: 120 Mio €
Architects: ?
height: 50m
Status: U/C to 2022









www.magna.ag


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Deutschlandhaus*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: Office
Investor: ABG Projektentwicklungsgesellschaft mbH
Architects: Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH
Status: confirmed



















Pics: www.hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*CAMPUS VIVA*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hammerbrook*


Usage: Student-Accomendations + Cafés + Shops
Investor: Campus Hamburg I GmbH
Architects: Hadi Teherani Architects GmbH
Status: in Prep









www.claussen-seggelke.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Oberbillwerder*

*District: HH-Bergedorf
Quarter: willl be a new Quarter (the 105. Quarter of the city)*


Usage: 7.000 Homes for 16.000 inhabitants, 5.000 Jobs, Market Square, commercial Center (next to the S-Bahn Station), Schools, Sport-Park. Midrises and high dense structures in center, loose and Townhouses at the borders 
Investor: Various
Masterplan: ADEPT Aps/ Karres + Brands and Transsolar Energytechnic.
Status: Masterplan approved.









www.oberbillwerder-hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ Modell








www.mopo.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Train Station Diebsteich*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Diebsteich*


Usage: Train Station / Office
height: approx 70 m + 50 m
Investor: Deutsche Bahn (station) City of hamburg (Building)
Status: First phase of comeption over

3 winners have been annouced, which are in the secound round and redo their subissions

gmp Architects








www.manager-magazin.de

C.F. Møller








www.manager-magazin.de

Baumschlager Eberle


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Fontenay is beautiful


----------



## bongo-anders

The 3rd project is butt ugly.

Maybe I'm a little bit biased but CF Møller's project looks the best but that GMP project looks cool as well.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Schulterblatt 65*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Sternschanze*


Mixed used. Office, Bank, Social Housing
Investor: Hamburger Sparkasse AG
Architects: LH Architekten Landwehr Henke + Partner mbB
Status: confirmed

The Building was purged and set on fire during the G20 Riots. It will be demolished and replaced


Before








www.br.de

After








https://lh-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Alterschwimmhalle (extension + refurbishment)*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St.Georg*


Usage:Swimm Hall, Fitness, Welness
Investor: Bäderland Hamburg GmbH
Architects: Störmer Murphy and Partners GbR / schlaich bergermann partner sbp gmbh / gmp Architekten von Gerkan, Marg und Partner 
Status: confirmed U/C 2020-2024









www.rendertaxi.de


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love that roof!^^


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Train Station Diebsteich*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Diebsteich*


Usage: Train Station / Office
height: approx 70 m + 50 m
Investor: Deutsche Bahn (station) City of hamburg (Building)
Status: approved

The winner with this final design is C.F. Møller Architects








https://fink.hamburg


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Oberbillwerder*

*District: HH-Bergedorf
Quarter: willl be a new Quarter (the 105. Quarter of the city)*


Usage: 7.000 Homes for 16.000 inhabitants, 5.000 Jobs, Market Square, commercial Center (next to the S-Bahn Station), Schools, Sport-Park. Midrises and high dense structures in center, loose and Townhouses at the borders 
Investor: Various
Masterplan: ADEPT Aps/ Karres + Brands and Transsolar Energytechnic.
Status: Masterplan approved.

aerial rendering released








https://divisare.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Uptown Houses*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Uhlenhorst 


Usage: condominiums
Investor: Various
Architects: Various (6 for the ouss, 2 for landscape)
Status: completed and already sold off.

Pictures by Rolf Otzipka
https://www.picdrop.de/rolf.otzipka/A

for the Cube Magazin
www.cube-magazin.de

and planwerkeins
www.planwerkeins.de


























*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Medical Research Center*

*District: HH-Nord
Quarter: Eppendorf *


Usage: Medical Research Center
Investor: UKE, Hamburg
Architects: https://www.hdrinc.com
Status: confirmed









www.hdrinc.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Ater Fischmarkt - Domstraße*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt *


Usage: Office
Investor: AUG. PRIEN Immobilien Gesellschaft für Projektentwicklung mbH
Architects: Tim Hupe Architekten
Status: confirmed









http://www.timhupe.com/?__forward=1








http://www.timhupe.com/?__forward=1


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Leo-lestikow-Quartier Refit*

*District: Wandsbek
Quarter: Eilenbek*


Usage: Housing (1/3 social housing)
Investor: GFG Günther Franke Gruber Bauherren GmbH
Architects: KBNK Architects
Status: in prep









www.german-architects.com
https://www.bloomimages.de
http://www.kbnk.de/









www.german-architects.com
https://www.bloomimages.de
http://www.kbnk.de/


----------



## Manolo_B2

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Meanwhile new plannings for a extension of the hamburgian Subway-Network have been published:
> 
> Map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hamburg.de


I really dont understand why every single line has to go through overcrowded Hauptbahnof. Did they ever cinsider an east-west-connection underneath Aussenalster? :nuts:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

U5 is basically a replacement for the Metro-Bus Lines M5 and M6 which are overcorwed. In particular M5/M4 corridor is maxed out in terms of capacity.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Leap across the Elbe River (IBA Areas) - Update
> Blue numbers 2c on the map in comment #512 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction thread (German):



District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Wilhemsnurg[/B][/SIZE]


Usage: 2.200 Flats, Mixed Use like Kibdergardens, Central Squares, Shops, Restaurants and stuff you need in a new Quarter + 51.000 qm Park
Investor/Developer: IBA Hamburg GmbH
Architect: Hosoya Schaefer Architects AG, Zurich and AGENCE TER, Paris/Karlsruhe
Status: Masterplan Approved. Architecture competitions in preperation


Mass study for the northern Part was published











www.iba-hamburg.de


----------



## biosciemax

we used to have updates here every other day. now only every other month. is that because of less going on in Hamburg or because of less coverage?


----------



## GiordanoBruno

Can we get some updates on the Hafencity here?


----------



## UNIT-er

For further informations about the HafenCity we have the following thread:

HAMBURG | HafenCity - HarbourCity | Development & Projects & News | U/C


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

biosciemax said:


> we used to have updates here every other day. now only every other month. is that because of less going on in Hamburg or because of less coverage?


Less coverage. I posted the last updates for HafenCity, Elbtower and Upstream only in that particular english threads to avoid double-posting. I did not realise some are only looking for updates here. I glady repost them.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> * Hafencity - Update
> 
> Blue number 1 on the map in comment #523 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92967465&postcount=1
> thread:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537164



Unseen pictures of the *rejected* Teherani Design. I must say I like them









*MORE PICTURES:
*https://l-i-p.de/referenzen_elbtower.php


We have slso two winners for two smaller towers the competitions in the Elbbruecken-Quarter (formerly Chicago Square) 

*Project:* EDGE ElbSide Hamburg
*Investor:* EDGE Technologies (OVG Real Estate)
*Architeckt: *Behnisch Architekten Planungsgesellschaft mbH
*usage: *Office
*Status:* confirmed









www.moka-studio.com


*Project: *Congress Hotel - Odyssey Hotel Group
*Investor: *ECE Projektmanagement G.m.b.H. & Co. KG
*Architeckt:* Bgmp Architekten von Gerkan, Marg und Partner
*usage:* Hotel
*Visualisation:* moka studio
*Status:* confirmed - in prep
*Height:* 63 Meter










More pictures
https://www.gmp-architekten.de/aktuell/2646gmp-baut-vis-a-vis-den-hamburger-elbbruecken


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

> *3a - 3j. Upstream / Stromaufwaerts - Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738338
> (English update Thread)



First new drafts have been released for the project area 


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Billebogen
> »The new Speicherstadt«*


Including some high-rises and a 150 Mio € sport-dome. 3 architects created some concepts. So far only mass-studies but not architecture.

Cobe Architects:








www.hamburg.de

GMP Architects + WES Landscape planning








www.hamburg.de

E2A Architects + Hager Partner AG








www.hamburg.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*the niu Lab*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: St. Georg*


Usage: Hotel + Hotel School
Investor: Sontowski & Partner GmbH
Investment: 110 mio €
Architects: HIGHSTREET DEVELOPMENT GmbH (building) + trink+kreuder d.n.a. architekten PartGmbB (cladding)
Status: confirmed, completation 2022









www.novum-hospitality.com









www.novum-hospitality.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Beiersdorf Quarter*

*District: HH-Eimsbuettel
Quarter: Eimsbuettel-Center*


Usage: Redevelopment of former Office-Space to 900 Flats + commercial areas
Investor: TROMA foundation
Masterplaning: ASTOC Architects and Planners (buildings) + LAND (landscape)
Status: masterplan confirmed, architecture competitions for the single blocs in preparation 
Miscellaneous: Local residents and pupils have been involved and encouraged to throw in ideas via 10 different workshops. Over 3.000 people used this opportunity to take part in the initial development










https://www.eimsbuetteler-nachrichten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*LIFE Hamburg*

*District: Wandsbek
Quarter: Bramfeld*


Usage: start-up office space, co-working ares, creative studios, school, kindergarden
Investor: Otto Family.
Architect: LAVA Architects
Status: proposed

Pictures by http://l-a-v-a.net
Homepage: https://life.hamburg


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*DESYIUM*

*District: Altona
Quarter: Bahrenfeld*


Usage: Visitor Center of the DESY (German Synchotron Research Center)
Investor: DESY
Architect: https://www.hpp.com
Status: confirmed









www.hpp.com


----------



## goschio

Ah Desy, still remember we went there with physics class during high school.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Found another Elbtower-Rendering at https://www.bloomimages.de
(Architect: David Chipperfield)


----------



## Excelsius

*A former Nazi bunker will be transformed into a luxury hotel*

A bunker built in Hamburg during WWII will be transformed into a luxury hotel. It was originally built to protect against air raids.








https://www.forbes.com/sites/jimdob...luxury-hotel-in-hamburg-germany/#dea93fa30ddb

The transformation is expected to be completed in 2021.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Nikolai Insel*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Altstadt*


Usage: Mixed Use (Housing (1/3 social housing), Office, Restaurants)
Investor: Procom Invest GmbH & Co.KG
Investment: 350 Mio €
Architect: Bruno Fioretti Marquez
Status: confirmed

(the white building in the middle and the red one on the right are new)








https://bfm.berlin


----------



## Batavier

That looks great, compared to what it looks like today 

*Streetview*

It took me a while to find it, its not located in the Neustadt but in Altstadt and it seems like the white building is not new, only the building on the right of the picture is new.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The white building will get a full refurbishment. 
And yes, ist Altstadt Quarte. My bad.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*U-NIC*

*District: Harburg
Quarter: Hamburg-Harburg / The Channel*


Usage: office / science / high-tech
Investor: Deniz Bariş
Architect: Giorgio Gullotta Architekten
Status: confirmed / U/C 2021









http://www.giorgiogullotta.com


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Stunning!


----------



## KubicaMaster

*Alter Wall 2 - 32*

Hamburg Projects & Constructions #1,030

































Quelle: Flor!an


----------



## Tucson2018

LtBk said:


> I would go as far as say NIMBYism tend to be exaggerated in urban forums.


Certainly not in San Fran-Nimby-o! Those living on the hills in this city won't allow any building higher than 3 stories to mar their view of the San Francisco Bay. Question is? Why not build the high rises along the shore line, the hill people can move into them, and they can have their views of the Bay.

I'm fascinated with this Hamburg thread, I'm up to page 23 and I see there's most definitely height restrictions in this city, mostly structures of 6-7-8 stories, but I assume this is in the center of the city largely. It's most refreshing anyway, in contrast to Chinese cities.

I'm seeing some outstanding architecture and that group of buildings with the colorful facades, how I wish more building employed color like that. Of course, you can take a glass box building, and use a mosaic of different colored reflective glass as well.


----------



## TM_Germany

Alright, that was a reply to a very old post 😅. Hamburg (like most cities in Germany) has height limits. However, the first true skyscraper in Hamburg (Elbtower, 245m) will rise starting next year.

[edit: height]


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^ 244.8 m


----------



## Tucson2018

I finally got to the end of this thread and I did see the drawing of the new tallest in Hamburg, and you'll all be blessed to have a tower like this in your city!


----------



## KubicaMaster

Willy-Brandt-Straße 69

















Quelle: Google Street View / © Bernhard Maas

































Quelle: Christ & Gantenbein, Basel / QUEST Investment Partners

2nd place
































Quelle: O'Donnell + Tuomey, Dublin


----------



## KubicaMaster

Willy-Brandt-Straße 20/22

































Quelle: Gössler Kinz Kerber Kreienbaum Architekten









Quelle: Prinz Ali


----------



## KubicaMaster

Johann Kontor

















Quelle: bildarchiv-hamburg / © Christoph Bellin

















































Quelle: AUG. PRIEN Immobilien / KPW Architekten









Quelle: Prinz Ali


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Holsten Areal

District: Altona
Quarter: Altona-Nord*


Usage:2.000 Homes, Shops, Kindergardens, PuplicParks, industrial park
Investor: Gerchgroup
Architects Masterplanning: André Poitiers, Architekt Stadtplaner RIBA + arbos Freiraumplanung GmbH & Co. KG
Status:Mastertplan approved. Architecture competitions in preparation

First competition for this development site is over

*Carlsberg Haus*

Usage:Office
Investor: Carlsberg
Architects: blauraum Architekten + augustinundfrank/winkler architekten









www.blauraum.eu


Info: The Holster Quarter is right next to another bigger development site called "Neue Mitte Altona"
Neue Mitte = grey
Holsten Quarter = blue
















CROSS Architecture | Architekturbüro | Aachen & Amsterdam


Architecture | Architekturbüro | Aachen | Amsterdam | Öffentliche Gebäude | Kultur | Shopping | Städtebau | Innovation | Nachhaltigkeit | Mehrwert| Infrastruktur | Mobilität | Individuelle Lösungen




www.cross-architecture.net





Current progress for the (grey) "Neue Mitte" with view towards the next one
















Start - Mitte Altona


Mitten in Altona ist auf einem ehemaligen Güterbahnhof das zukunftsweisende Quartier Mitte Altona entstanden. Zusammen mit den Bewohnerinnen und Bewohnern sorgt ein Quartiersteam dafür, die Planungen für ein lebenswertes Quartier in die Realität umzusetzen. Drei zentrale Ziele werden für Mitte...



mitte-altona.info


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Sternbrücke
*
District: Altona
Quarter: connecting Altona-Altstadt + Sternschanze*


Usage: Railwaybridge
Details: 108m wide, 26m high, 125 mio € 
Investor: Deutsche Bahn + City of Hamburg
Architect: ?
Status: approved while juristic bitchfight is ongoing. Critics about dimensions and the demolition of heritage protected bridge from 1925 and 7 houses. Green Senate argues the old bridge does not provide enough space for additional bike lanes beneath it. Deutsche Bahn fears a refurbishment of the old bridge would only last for 20 Years.











existing bridge:


----------



## soren5en

_*Metamorphosis at Alter Wall 2-32*_
_by Marcus Bredt_




































_mopo.de_


----------



## KubicaMaster

> Metamorphosis at Alter Wall 2-32 / gmp


"The building at the end of the row, opposite Rathausmarkt, is fully protected as a historic monument. It has been extensively refurbished to restore the historic substance. The building, which until 2019 was occupied by the Bucerius Art Forum, now houses a flagship store on four stories. The refurbishment and restoration achieved a metamorphosis: work in the foyer of the Reichsbank revealed a bricked-up “room in the room” with rich mosaic embellishments, supported on pillars, extending through four stories, and covered by a glass roof under a light well—the Oktogon. In the more recent history of the building, this central building element had been covered up with suspended ceilings and added partition walls. With careful refurbishment and restoration, it has been possible to restore this gem to its former beauty. Other outstanding features are the revived historic marble stairwell and the restored neoclassical Muschelkalk facade."

That's crazy. Did they genuinely not know about this? 












  













© Uniqlo


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Überseehaus

District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt*


Usage: Mixed Use
Investor: Quest Investment Partners / Allianz
Architect: Tim Hupe Architekten
Renderings: Beyond Visual Arts
Status: approved (as far as I know)














Hupe Flatau Partner







timhupe.com


















Hupe Flatau Partner







timhupe.com


















Hupe Flatau Partner







timhupe.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Station U S Elbrücken

District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hafen-City*


Usage: Subway and Rapid Transit Junction
Investor: Hochbahn, HVV, City of Hamburg
Architect: gmp architects
Photography: Marcus Bredt
Status: completed / in service

View from south (left Subway, right Rapid Transit).
(_No hotlinking of fullsize Images wanted due to copyrights. You can find some fine galleries on the photographers homepage: Kunden - Bredt Fotografie
or on the architects website with more informations in english








Elbbrücken Train Station - Projects - gmp Architekten


The new Elbbrücken district is located to the very east of HafenCity. In order to connect the area to the local public transport system, the U4 Underground line has been extended to the Elbbrücken bridges where, in combination with the future rapid




www.gmp.de




_)


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*New Rapid Transit Tunnel

District: HH-Mitte to Altona*


Usage: S-Bahn Tunnel (Rapid Transit)
Status: First draft
Lengtht: 5,5 km
Estimated investment: 3 bn €
Info: The new Line shall connect the main station with the new U/C Inter-Regio-Station "Diebsteich" with further extension to the planned Science City. Secondly the new tunnel shall relive overcrowded Central Station Hall.

Possible Line:











U/C Station Diebsteich by *C.F. Møller Architects, Aarhus (DK)








*








competitionline – alles online – alles täglich


Alle Wettbewerbe für Architekten und Landschaftsarchitekten! Architektur, Landschaftsarchitektur, Stadtplanung. ✓ Ausschreibungen ✓ Ergebnisse und ✓ Jobs bei competitionline 👉täglich aktuell und online … #competitionline #wettbewerbe #architecturejobs #Architektur




www.competitionline.com





Planned central Station Expansion (Proposal) The new Line will run outside the hall. Currently it operates from inside the hall blocking two lines for intercity connections


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Roots - construction start of Germanys highest wooden house

District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hafen-City *


Usage: 128 condominiums + 53 social housing units + 1700m2 office + 2000m2 exhibitions + restaurants
Height: 65m
Investor: Garbe Immobilien
Architect: ?
Status: construction start





























Pictures: Home: Garbe Immobilien Projekte | Hamburg


----------



## KubicaMaster

Großflächenvermietungen im Elbtower – vollständige Vermietung des Sockels steht bevor | Signa







www.signa.at





"SIGNA has concluded the first lease for the Hamburg Elbtower. After completion of the Elbtower in 2025, the Hamburg Commercial Bank (HCOB) will lease at least 11,000 m² with an option for a further 2,000 m² of office space. The contract term is at least 10 years from the start of the lease (plus an option for a further 5 years).

The selection of the hotel operator is also close to completion. Well-known international luxury lifestyle concepts not previously represented in Hamburg have applied for the Elbtower.

"Even before the official marketing start of space in spring 2021, we have found the first major tenants for the Elbtower," says Timo Herzberg, CEO SIGNA Real Estate Germany. "This early leasing success demonstrates the high attractiveness of the Elbtower with its modern, flexibly designable spaces and the location."

Directly on the Elbbrücken SIGNA is building the 245 metre high Elbtower by 2025 - Hamburg's tallest building in the future and the third tallest in Germany. It will not only mark the end of the HafenCity development, but will also be the prelude to the entrance to the centre of Hamburg. Start of construction work is planned for spring 2021."

New renders:
















© Signa Real Estate

Furthermore, VOGT Landscape Architects won the competition for the design of the Elbtower's external works:





VOGT wins Elbtower competition | Vogt Landschaftsarchitekten


At a prominent location in Elbbrücken district and as the eastern pillar of HafenCity, the highest building to date in the Hanseatic City of Hamburg is being built. The open space design is based on the triangular base of the Elbtower and its materialisation and planting refer to its natural...



www.vogt-la.com













































© VOGT / xoio


----------



## KubicaMaster

Burstah









Burstah: moderne Neubau-Büros direkt in der Hamburger City.


Morderne Immobilien und Neubau-Büros direkt in der Hamburger City zwischen Großem Burstah und Nikolaifleet. Inspirierende und individuelle Immobilien Burstah.




burstah.de





















© Roland Magunia









Plot 1: Caruso St. John Architects








© Caruso St. John

Plot 2: BiwerMau








© BiwerMau

Plot 3: BiwerMau








© BiwerMau

Plot 4: Stölken Schmidt Architekten








© Stölken Schmidt Architekten

Plot 5: Störmer Murphy and Partners








© Störmer Murphy and Partners

Neue Burg 1: Stölken Schmidt Architekten








© Flor!an / Ajepbah









Quelle: Prinz Ali

Aerial from 2018 by Hajo Dietz: Hamburg, Hopfenmarkt und Mahnmal St. Nikolai


----------



## KubicaMaster

Gänsemarktpassage / Gänsemarkt 50

























© CopterCloud2018








© Biwermau / NDR
























© Biwermau / Signa









BIWERMAU Architekten BDA gewinnen Architektenwettbewerb für Gänsemarkt 50 in Hamburg | Signa







www.signa.at


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hamburg is a beautiful city with great development. I'm looking forward to the Elbtower and hopefully it will start this year.


----------



## KubicaMaster

Sternbrücke









HAMBURG | Projects & Construction


Stunning!




www.skyscrapercity.com




















© TF Architekten








© NDR






Nachrichten aus Hamburg


Aktuelle Informationen und regionale Nachrichten aus Hamburg von NDR 90,3, Hamburg Journal und weiteren NDR Programmen.




www.ndr.de


----------



## KubicaMaster

Johann Kontor









HAMBURG | Projects & Construction


Stunning!




www.skyscrapercity.com













© AUG. PRIEN Immobilien / KPW Architekten









© Prinz Ali


----------



## KubicaMaster

Deutschlandhaus









HAMBURG | Projects & Construction


Max Dudler Klostertor. Amsinckstraße 45 I think it might look something like this archilovers.com




www.skyscrapercity.com













© abg-group

















© Prinz Ali


----------



## KubicaMaster

Katharinenkai









© Bernhard Maas









© BDS Steffen Architekten / Momeni Group









© Prinz Ali


----------



## KubicaMaster

Reconstruction of Bornplatz Synagogue

Federal government agreed to partly fund the reconstruction of the Bornplatz Synagogue some months ago.






Nachrichten aus Hamburg


Aktuelle Informationen und regionale Nachrichten aus Hamburg von NDR 90,3, Hamburg Journal und weiteren NDR Programmen.




www.ndr.de





























© Stiftung Historische Museen Hamburg/Museum für Hamburgische Geschichte








© Bild









Bornplatzsynagoge – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mr Bricks

Reconstruction reaches Hamburg. How nice!


----------



## PinnerStar

What a Magnificent City! Hamburg people are great too!


----------



## KubicaMaster

Willy-Brandt-Straße 20/22 / Hopfensack 17






Hotel im Weltkulturerbe | GÖSSLER KINZ KERBER SCHIPPMANN







gkkk.de













HAMBURG | Projects & Construction


Stunning!




www.skyscrapercity.com





















© Flor!an

Older (and better) designs:
















© Barkow Leibinger 

















© LH Architekten


----------



## Bestoftheworld

The previous design was far better.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

KubicaMaster said:


> Gänsemarktpassage / Gänsemarkt 50
> 
> View attachment 994619
> 
> View attachment 994621
> 
> View attachment 994625
> 
> © CopterCloud2018
> View attachment 998734
> 
> © Biwermau / NDR
> View attachment 994637
> 
> View attachment 994638
> 
> View attachment 994639
> 
> © Biwermau / Signa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIWERMAU Architekten BDA gewinnen Architektenwettbewerb für Gänsemarkt 50 in Hamburg | Signa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.signa.at


BiwerMau is truly one of the best architecture studios in Hamburg. I hope they continue to revive plenty commissions


----------



## Mortiis

Here in Vienna, Austria there are a lot of old Nazi Flak Towers very very close to the Downtown of Vienna...they are still there intact since the end of WW2 (except one who was turned into BIG Aquarium) i really like that City didnt destroy them and that they are still there, like an living Museum for all of us







i took a ride with my Bike few Months ago and filmed one of them (there is another one just 400m away from this one, but at that time i didnt know and i didnt see it from the trees)


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Hafencity *
progress + streetlife during winter and pandemic

*Elbe Philharmonic Hall* + Hanseatic Trade Center from west









Ghandi-Bridge










*Progess for Strandkai Quarter*










FiftyNine Strandkai



From Philharmonic Hall / Place of German Reunification









From Vasco-da-Gama-Square









From Marco Polo Terraces










*Überseequarter / Westfield Center Progress*










https://www.ueberseequartier.de/



From Magdeburger Brücke / Magdeburg-Bridge

















*Magdeburger Hafen / Magdeburg Harbour* with Osakaallee / Osaka Avenue (left)









*Lohsepark
















*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

New Renderings out for

*EDGE*

District: Mitte
Quarter:Hafen City
Architect:HENN GmbH
Renderings: bloomimages
Usage: Office / Mixed Use



















and
*EDGE Elbside*

District: Mitte
Quarter:Hafen City
Architect: Behnisch Architekten
Renderings: bloomimages
Usage: Office / Mixed Use










Pictures and infos from:








EDGE | EDGE HafenCity Hamburg


Haven for InspirationEDGE HafenCity Hamburg is inspired by the district of HafenCity and its diversi...




edge.tech


----------



## towerpower123

These are all very high quality projects, except Willy-Brandt-Strasse 20-22, which is a significant downgrade


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Lohbruegger Markt*


District: Bergedorf
Quarter: Lohbrügge
Usage: market hall + housing
Architects: Robertneun (buildings) + Studio Vulkan (Landscape)
Investors: RED Baufeld GmbH
Status: confirmed















ROBERTNEUN™


ROBERTNEUNâ„¢ Architekten GmbH



www.robertneun.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Some Impressions about the Progress of the first construction part in one of Hamburgs main development area 
*Neue Mitte Altona*

















by:








Start - Mitte Altona


Mitten in Altona ist auf einem ehemaligen Güterbahnhof das zukunftsweisende Quartier Mitte Altona entstanden. Zusammen mit den Bewohnerinnen und Bewohnern sorgt ein Quartiersteam dafür, die Planungen für ein lebenswertes Quartier in die Realität umzusetzen. Drei zentrale Ziele werden für Mitte...



mitte-altona.info













by


DFZ ARCHITEKTEN | Hamburg












by BLK2 | Home









I don't know, which Architekt this is









by HENKE + PARTNER Architekten









by Portal für Bauprodukte, Firmenprofile und Architekturobjekte - heinze.de










by BiwerMau


----------



## KubicaMaster

Repsoldstraße 27









© Google Maps









© Google Maps









© hh oldman 









© EMB Planung


----------



## KubicaMaster

Glashüttenstraße 79









© Google Maps

















© Maarten









































© sprinkenhof

Glashüttenstraße 81









© Planwerkeins Architekten


----------



## KubicaMaster

Compilation of rooftop extensions

Kontorhaus Sudanhaus (2011) - Martin Hecht Architekten








© Martin Hecht Architekten 








© hh oldman









© Norddeutsche Grundvermögen

Johanniscontor (2009) - kbnk architekten 
































© Fotografie Dorfmüller Klier

Hagedornstraße 31 (2016) - BAID
























© BAID


----------



## soren5en

_Winterhude. Pergolenviertel. 
Klaus Theo Brenner Stadtarchitektur, Spine Architects, DFZ Architekten
by Hagen Stier
dfz-architekten.de
spine-architects.com_


----------



## soren5en

_Winterhude. Pergolenviertel. 
KBNK Architekten
ditting-bau.de
asb-hamburg.de












































_


----------



## KubicaMaster

ASTOR Film Lounge HafenCity









© blauraum









© Bullenwächter

Hall 1:
















































© ASTOR Film Lounge

Hall 2:
















© ASTOR Film Lounge

Club:
















© ASTOR Film Lounge


----------



## soren5en

_HafenCity. Pierdrei Hotel / Astor Filmlounge.
Nalbach + Nalbach Architekten
by Piet Niemann_
_wittmunder-klinker.de_


----------



## Mr Bricks

Love the arches, lamps and brick expressionism, however, there is still a cold sterile modernism to these developments that needs to be dropped.


----------



## KubicaMaster

© Signa Real Estate









HAMBURG | Projects & Construction


Stunning!




www.skyscrapercity.com





"Premiere for Hamburg: Nobu Hospitality, the global lifestyle brand founded by Nobu Matsuhisa, Robert De Niro and Meir Teper, will open its first hotel and restaurant in Germany at the Elbtower in Hamburg.

"We are very excited to partner with SIGNA on the development of Nobu Hotel in the great city of Hamburg," said Robert De Niro and Chef Nobu Matsuhisa, founder of Nobu Hospitality. The opening is planned for 2025 after completion of the high-rise project.

Timo Herzberg, CEO SIGNA Real Estate Germany: "The partnership with Nobu Hospitality underlines our convincing project development in HafenCity. The Elbtower location fits perfectly into the Nobu collection and will be one of the most exclusive destinations in Hamburg."

Trevor Horwell, CEO Nobu Hospitality, commented, "We are delighted to be working with SIGNA on this unique project and are in the process of exploring further destinations with SIGNA. Hamburg, one of the strongest economic locations in Germany, is an attractive destination for travelers, whether for leisure or business and is a perfect fit for our global customer base. The Elbtower itself is a world-class project that will have our Nobu Hotel and Restaurant at its center."

Nobu Hotel Elbtower Hamburg will feature 191 generously designed rooms and suites, a 200-seat Nobu restaurant, a stylish terrace bar and lounge overlooking the Elbe River. In addition to the restaurant, the hotel will also have high-quality function rooms for corporate and social events. Another highlight will be the Nobu Private Members Club. Members will benefit from a private lounge, access to the hotel's fitness and wellness area, and exclusive events. Nobu is one of the world's most recognized luxury hospitality brands, known for its award-winning "new style" Japanese cuisine. Exceptional hotel offerings with charming service can be found in the world's most attractive locations.

The 245-meter, 64-story Elbtower was designed by the renowned architectural firm David Chipperfield Architects and will complete the city's skyline with its striking and curved facade. It forms a design counterpoint to the famous Elbphilharmonie concert hall. It is both the prelude and the conclusion for the still young HafenCity district. With their innovative floor plans, the publicly accessible first floors offer a variety of stores, restaurants, co-working spaces and cultural uses. They thus form the focal point of the Elbtower. Here, office users, hotel guests, tourists and Hamburg residents will find a high quality of stay that invites them to linger. The tower itself consists of state-of-the-art, flexibly configurable office space in which the working world of tomorrow will find a home. A roof terrace at a height of 225 meters provides an incomparable view over the city."









SIGNA Real Estate: Nobu Hotel und Restaurant kommen in den Elbtower | Signa







www.signa.at













Coming Soon: Nobu Hotel Hamburg


The Nobu Hotel Elbtower Hamburg will offer 191 spaciously designed guest rooms and suites, a 200-seat Nobu restaurant, a stylish terrace bar and lounge with views of the River Elbe, and a state-of-the-art fitness and wellness facility.




www.nobuhotels.com





















© Nobu Hospitality


----------



## Xorcist

KubicaMaster said:


> Großflächenvermietungen im Elbtower – vollständige Vermietung des Sockels steht bevor | Signa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.signa.at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "SIGNA has concluded the first lease for the Hamburg Elbtower. After completion of the Elbtower in 2025, the Hamburg Commercial Bank (HCOB) will lease at least 11,000 m² with an option for a further 2,000 m² of office space. The contract term is at least 10 years from the start of the lease (plus an option for a further 5 years).
> 
> The selection of the hotel operator is also close to completion. Well-known international luxury lifestyle concepts not previously represented in Hamburg have applied for the Elbtower.
> 
> "Even before the official marketing start of space in spring 2021, we have found the first major tenants for the Elbtower," says Timo Herzberg, CEO SIGNA Real Estate Germany. "This early leasing success demonstrates the high attractiveness of the Elbtower with its modern, flexibly designable spaces and the location."
> 
> Directly on the Elbbrücken SIGNA is building the 245 metre high Elbtower by 2025 - Hamburg's tallest building in the future and the third tallest in Germany. It will not only mark the end of the HafenCity development, but will also be the prelude to the entrance to the centre of Hamburg. Start of construction work is planned for spring 2021."
> 
> New renders:
> View attachment 868647
> 
> View attachment 868648
> 
> © Signa Real Estate
> 
> Furthermore, VOGT Landscape Architects won the competition for the design of the Elbtower's external works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOGT wins Elbtower competition | Vogt Landschaftsarchitekten
> 
> 
> At a prominent location in Elbbrücken district and as the eastern pillar of HafenCity, the highest building to date in the Hanseatic City of Hamburg is being built. The open space design is based on the triangular base of the Elbtower and its materialisation and planting refer to its natural...
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogt-la.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 868669
> 
> View attachment 868672
> 
> View attachment 868675
> 
> View attachment 868679
> 
> View attachment 868690
> 
> © VOGT / xoio


and a nice new video, I really love the facade illumination :


----------



## Benny H

Xorcist said:


> and a nice new video, I really love the facade illumination :


I hope this is just the beginning of real skyscrapers in Hamburg...   And many more to come!


----------



## Tiaren

Xorcist said:


> and a nice new video, I really love the facade illumination :


That is a beautiful project. It would be a second crown jewel in Hafencity and would make Hamburg have one of Europe's best and most iconic looking modern urban ensembles.
Is the tower really sure to come or could it still be cancelled or scaled down in any way? Please don't!


----------



## Ecopolisia

Tiaren said:


> That is a beautiful project. It would be a second crown jewel in Hafencity and would make Hamburg have one of Europe's best and most iconic looking modern urban ensembles.
> Is the tower really sure to come or could it still be cancelled or scaled down in any way? Please don't!


Lol.. No worries,booy, nothing indicates that strongly, at least so far.. It's good to go as far I have been reading and know of😅😌✌👍


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Rapid Transit / Subway Projects of Hamburg - Summary

*Altogether with not mentioned minor projects:
Rapid Transit + Subway: approx 100km, 10 bn € investments, 40 new Stations
Deutsche Bahn (main Station + Diebsteich) 3.48bn€ (not including main station surface plannings)
= approx 13.48bn €*

That will be invested as follows:

Overview Map- Subway + rapid Transit:










In Detail:
*Project: New Subway Line U5*








Capacity: 300.000/Day
Stations: 23
Length: 25km
Costings: 1.8 bn € for the first 5.8km - estimation for entire Line approx 7.5 to 8 bn €
Status: First part U/C

*Project: U4 Extension North*








Stations: 2
Length: 2.3km
Costings: 0.45 bn €
Status: U/C








Picture: https://www.schneller-durch-hamburg.de/

*Project: U4 Extension South*








Charakter: Floating Station over a channel connecting both shores.
Function: Connecting a new planned Quarter to the network
Stations: 1
Length: ?
Costings: ?
Status: Will build alongside with the new Quarter. So no opening before 2040 or so








picture: Hafencity Zeitung – Nachrichten von der Hamburger Stadtküste

*New Rapid Transit Lane S4*








Stations: 13 (2 already existing)
Length: 36 km
Costings: 1.8 bn €
Status: U/C










*Extension Transit Lane S21*








Stations: 17 (1existing)
Length: 23 km
Costings: 0.15bn€ + 0.109bn€ for new Trains = 0.259bn€
Status: U/C to 2025

*New Rapid Transit Lane S32*








Function: Shall connect the new planned Science-City to the existing newtork
Stations: 16 (10 existing)
Length: approx 8.km have to build new.
Costings: evaluation in prep
Status: Planned to mid 2030ies








Picture: Science City wich shall get connected.


*Central Station extension*
Function: Of course with all those projects the central station will face some necessary extensions. First planning have been published in 2019.
It will be lengthened about 70 Meters, and will include a new Bus-Hub. Further architecture and construction-compan competition is underway.
Completation planned by mid 2030ies.
Costing estimated alone for the new tunnel system: 3bn€ (not including construction above the streets)


















*This year is also construction start for the intercity train station "Diebsteich"
with completation by 2027*
costings: 0.12 bn € for the station + 0.36bn € for infrastructure = 0.48bn€


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Benny H said:


> I hope this is just the beginning of real skyscrapers in Hamburg...   And many more to come!


It will remain the only one for the next decades. No further real skyscrapers above 200m are planned for Hamburg. The next highest project is a 44 Storey Building - which would be roughly 150 Meters in High - and wich is enforced by a private investor as his personal vision.
Actually we can looking forward to see first visualisations by this investor, since his last bigger project was in 2004 the "Störtebecker House".








picture: Emporium Hamburg Münzhandel - Übersicht der Emporium Gruppe

After that the next highest project will be the high-rise facing the Elbe Tower on the other side of the train station, wich will sure not surpass 120Meters.
And after this comes basically .... nothing above 100 Meters too soon.


----------



## Frenchlover

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Rapid Transit / Subway Projects of Hamburg - Summary
> 
> *Altogether with not mentioned minor projects:
> Rapid Transit + Subway: approx 100km, 10 bn € investments, 40 new Stations
> Deutsche Bahn (main Station + Diebsteich) 3.48bn€ (not including main station surface plannings)
> = approx 13.48bn €*
> 
> That will be invested as follows:
> 
> Overview Map- Subway + rapid Transit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Detail:
> *Project: New Subway Line U5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacity: 300.000/Day
> Stations: 23
> Length: 25km
> Costings: 1.8 bn € for the first 5.8km - estimation for entire Line approx 7.5 to 8 bn €
> Status: First part U/C
> 
> *Project: U4 Extension North*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stations: 2
> Length: 2.3km
> Costings: 0.45 bn €
> Status: U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture: https://www.schneller-durch-hamburg.de/
> 
> *Project: U4 Extension South*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charakter: Floating Station over a channel connecting both shores.
> Function: Connecting a new planned Quarter to the network
> Stations: 1
> Length: ?
> Costings: ?
> Status: Will build alongside with the new Quarter. So no opening before 2040 or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture: Hafencity Zeitung – Nachrichten von der Hamburger Stadtküste
> 
> *New Rapid Transit Lane S4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stations: 13 (2 already existing)
> Length: 36 km
> Costings: 1.8 bn €
> Status: U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Extension Transit Lane S21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stations: 17 (1existing)
> Length: 23 km
> Costings: 0.15bn€ + 0.109bn€ for new Trains = 0.259bn€
> Status: U/C to 2025
> 
> *New Rapid Transit Lane S32*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Function: Shall connect the new planned Science-City to the existing newtork
> Stations: 16 (10 existing)
> Length: approx 8.km have to build new.
> Costings: evaluation in prep
> Status: Planned to mid 2030ies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture: Science City wich shall get connected.
> 
> 
> *Central Station extension*
> Function: Of course with all those projects the central station will face some necessary extensions. First planning have been published in 2019.
> It will be lengthened about 70 Meters, and will include a new Bus-Hub. Further architecture and construction-compan competition is underway.
> Completation planned by mid 2030ies.
> Costing estimated alone for the new tunnel system: 3bn€ (not including construction above the streets)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This year is also construction start for the intercity train station "Diebsteich"
> with completation by 2027*
> costings: 0.12 bn € for the station + 0.36bn € for infrastructure = 0.48bn€


Feel free to repost it in the appropriate transportation thread : HAMBURG | Public Transport
Thx


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Baurstrasse / Perlhof*


District: Altona
Quarter: Bahrenfeld
Usage: 150 Flats
Architect: Schenk-Fleischhaker
Investor: Othmarscher Höfe Baurstraße GmbH & Co. KG
Status: U/C














Home - Schenk Fleischhaker







www.schenk-fleischhaker.de


----------



## soren5en

_Fraser Suites Hamburg
MPP – Meding Plan + Projekt GmbH

.. a five-star superior hotel has been built by the Frasers Hospitality Group by May 2019 in the building of the former Hamburg Oberfinanzdirektion dating back to 1907..._









_unsplash.com_








_hamburg-tourism.de_








_heinze.de_








_mopo.de_








_christian-kretschmar.com_
_








heinze.de_


----------



## soren5en

_Sternschanze. Schanzenlofts - Lippmannstraße 8 _
_Giorgio Gullotta Architekten_
_fsb.de_


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## soren5en

_U-Bahn-Haltestelle Landungsbrücken redevelopment and expansion. Trapez Architektur_

_The Landungsbrücken underground station is one of the oldest railway stations in Hamburg and, as an interchange station with S-Bahn and U-Bahn trains and a bus stop, is one of the most popular places for tourists to go and one of the most important transport hubs in Hamburg..._

_by Meike Hansen_
_trapez-architektur.de_
_baunetz-architekten.de_


----------



## KubicaMaster

Opening of the Amerigo Vespucci Square



> Four years were spent working on it in Hamburg's Hafencity, and now the time has come: from 5 June, Amerigo Vespucci Square will be open to the public. The opening ceremony on 4 June will only take place on a small scale because of the Corona pandemic. The square is located in the centre of the Elbbrücken quarter, at the head of Baakenhafen harbour, and is to become a central meeting place for the eastern Hafencity. Large seating steps, groups of benches and chairs, walkable lawns and 87 trees will invite visitors to linger on around 10,000 square metres in the future. Until the end of the year, exhibition boards on site will provide information about the square, the neighbourhood and the adjacent construction projects. On the opening weekend on 5 and 6 June, visitors can also ask questions in an information tent.











Hafencity: Eröffnung des Amerigo-Vespucci-Platzes


Ein Begegnungsort für die östliche Hafencity in Hamburg: Ab dem 5. Juni ist der Platz für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich.




www.ndr.de













© NDR









© Quandt


----------



## KubicaMaster

Mönckebergstraße 9









© Google Maps









© Tilmann Weigel









© Sergison Bates Architects






Hamburg Mönckebergstrasse: Redevco plans new building in prominent location - Redevco


Redevco Germany is starting a redevelopment project of the C&A property in the heart of Hamburg. At Mönckebergstrasse 9, a new sustainable building will arise with a floor space of around 15,000 sqm across ten floors.




www.redevco.com


----------



## soren5en

KubicaMaster said:


> *Mönckebergstraße 9*


🤩 Toll!








The same place in the 1920s








_bildindex.de_


----------



## soren5en

_HafenCity. Strandkai
strandkai.com_















_by Prinz Ali - DAF





















_


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hamburg


----------



## soren5en

_Altstadt. Ballindamm 33.
Caspar Architects ( 2020 )
by HGEsch _
_caspar.archi_
_dgi-bauwerk.de_
_baunetz-architekten.de_












































..._before _








_ Wiki_


----------



## soren5en

_Altstadt. Rödingsmarkt 9 - Altes Klöpperhaus. _
_Caspar Architects / Art Invest_

_ The former Kontorhaus was turned into an attractive office and commercial building that respects the charm of the existing building and at the same time meets the requirements of modern office environments...
by HGEsch _
_caspar.archi_
_





























by Marc Volquardsen
volquardsen.photo





















_


----------



## soren5en

_Altstadt. Ballindamm 17 - Ballinhof. 
HS Architekten / Quest Investment
quest-investment.com

The refurbishment plans are designed to preserve the historical features of this top property and combine them with the highest standards of modern and innovative office concepts. All floors will receive new layouts as well as new and modern building services; some floors will also feature attractive terraces with views of the Binnenalster or the rooftops of Hamburg. The elegant main entrance will be returned to its historical location of 1921. The courtyard will be upgraded and given a new look and feel...._
















_






















...the previous condition
by soren5en_








_














_


----------



## Tiaren

On a large scale Hamburg has the best modern architecture in Germany and maybe even Europe. It's elegant, timeless and often brings in traditional, regional traits. Something you don't see often in globalized modern architecture. Hamburg was already very attractive, but transformed into a real beauty in the last 20 years. It doesn't deserve to only play third or even just fourth fiddle after Berlin, Munich and Frankfurt.


----------



## KlausDiggy

My ranking would look like this:


Hamburg
Frankfurt 
Berlin
Munich


----------



## Novajlija

Are there new skyscrapers in construction right now?


----------



## Ecopolisia

KlausDiggy said:


> My ranking would look like this:
> 
> 
> Hamburg
> Frankfurt
> Berlin
> Munich


Mine is:

1.Frankfurt
2.Hamburg
3.Dresden
4.Stuttgart 
5.Munich

😅😁✌👌


----------



## Mr Bricks

I believe Tiaren's point was not regarding architecture (Hamburg certainly beats Frankfurt in this regard) but referring to the fact that Hamburg's architecture reflects a status above that of being Germany's fourth most important city.


----------



## goschio

Fourth most important city? Traditionally Hamburg is Germany’s second most important city after Berlin. It’s only recently that Munich became so important economically. Also thanks to the large airport, an opportunity Hamburg gave up with the abandonment of the Kaltenkirchen plans.

And Frankfurt is clearly behind both Munich and Hamburg. Simply lacks size.


----------



## Mr Bricks

goschio said:


> Fourth most important city? *Traditionally* Hamburg is Germany’s second most important city after Berlin. It’s only recently that Munich became so important economically. Also thanks to the large airport, an opportunity Hamburg gave up with the abandonment of the Kaltenkirchen plans.
> 
> And Frankfurt is clearly behind both Munich and Hamburg. Simply lacks size.


Just like Berlin *used *to be the financial capital of Germany. At the moment, Hamburg's fourth place is pretty much a statistical fact no matter how nice the city is.


----------



## goschio

Mr Bricks said:


> Just like Berlin *used *to be the financial capital of Germany. At the moment, Hamburg's fourth place is pretty much a statistical fact no matter how nice the city is.


Statistical fact? What are you talking about. Economy, Culture, Media? By GDP, Hamburg is the second city in Germany.






List of German cities by GDP - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ecopolisia

Let's not forget about Frankfurt am Main and its extremely important stand or status for Germany here?Or have I miss out something about its true role,hmm? So, what about Frankfurt in "GDP nominal" and just its financial output/contribution/share to the Germany's vast economy, Goschio?

Isn't an (( crucial)) or ((all-dominating)) or ((über)) economic factor for its economic power to even drive well as I always expected it to be or knew compared to other German cities, even compared to Hamburg and Berlin?

The financial power house of Germany as they call it, I suppose..Or what(However it got its skyscrapers or vertical architecture well enough to call it really impressive compared to the others,though)?

Hmm?Just curiously asking?🙂😁😅🤷


----------



## soren5en

_Neustadt. Neuer Wall 57. _
_KPW Papay Warncke und Partner Architekten ( 2020 )_
_by Jochen Stüber 
competitionline.com_


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Hafencity - Überseequarter Construction

If you are a construction-side tourist now is (with current low infection rates in Germany) the best time to visit the Hafen City. The U4 Subwaystation leads right into the center of this construction side - literally in the middle. You will find yourself surrounded by foundation works, cranes, and some structures beginning to rise. Certainly a lot to see here...
The "finger" with the little glass box coming from the upper left is the stations exit.








by Mit kühnen Ideen die Zukunft gestalten. | WTM Engineers









by Home | Corall Ingenieure GmbH | Meerbusch


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Große Freiheit 58-70 

District:* HH-Mitte
*Quarter:* St.Pauli
*Usage: *Social Housing
*Investor:* Sprinkenhof GmbH
*Archtect:* ?
*Status:* U/C














Asset Management und Gewerbeimmobilien in Hamburg | Sprinkenhof GmbH | Sprinkenhof GmbH Hamburg


Sprinkenhof ist der Partner und Berater der Stadt Hamburg bei der professionellen Planung, Steuerung und Realisierung von immobilienwirtschaftlichen Projekten.




www.sprinkenhof.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*New Work Campus*

*District:* Altona
*Quarter:* Bahrenfeld
*Usage: *Science/Startup/Innovation-Hub
*Investor:* XING
*Investment:* 200 Mio €
*Archtect:* Cartsen Roth
*Status:* Approved

Pictures: Carsten Roth Architekt - CARSTEN ROTH















Carsten Roth


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Upstream Upate:

For all "Upstream" Projects summaries go to this thread*








HAMBURG | Stromaufwärts an Elbe und Bille - Upstream the...


Hamburg Senate and city planing offices introduced after "Jump over the Elbe River (From HafenCity to Harburg Channel)" in 2013 the second major development area over several quarters and districts: "Hamburg Stromaufwärts"(Translated "Hamburg Upstream/Upriver") Large areas of the low dense...




www.skyscrapercity.com






Heyho. A workshop for the area right above the "Huckepackbahnhof" is over. The area is called *"Billebecken"* (wich translates to something like "Bille (Rivers Name) Bay"

I marked the loctaton of this area within the total upstream-masterplan by a red circle:











Results of all architects and master planners can be seen here (in German):








Workshopverfahren - Billebogen


Workshopverfahren zu städtebaulichen Grundlagen im Norden des Billebogens Die städtische Billebogen Entwicklungsgesellschaft mbH & Co. KG (BBEG) startete am 30. März 2021 gemeinsam mit der Behörde für Stadtentwicklung und Wohnen (BSW) und dem Bezirk Hamburg Mitte das Workshopverfahren „Urbane...




billebogen.de





The preferred plan however was created by "Lorenz-Meyer Architects". The next step is a public discussion.





Funktionsplanung - Billebogen


Erste Phase bis 05.09.2021 Hier können Sie Pläne einsehen und kommentieren. Auf dem Weg zur Funktionsplanung Aufbereitung der Workshopergebnisse Anders als bei Architekturwettbewerben steht am Ende eines städtebaulichen Workshopverfahrens nicht fest, wie die Gebäude im Einzelnen aussehen...




billebogen.de





Se planning so far:
Usage: Manly Industrial. Yes you heard right. The goal is not too destroy further green space around the city for commercial usage and industrial replacement. Currently the area is already of industrial usage. We are actually of course not talking about new chimneys in our city center, but about laboratories, storage/logistics and production industry.

All roofs have to be greened by law. Bridges will connect different construction slots to make companies above 26.500 m² possible - and of course to add some new bridges to our "_More bridges than XYZ -Cities-combinbed statistics_"

A public park and bayside promenade are also included. And a new high-rise, but I am sure some NIMBYs will make the city to cancel that last point.


----------



## KubicaMaster

Charlotte-Niese-Strasse 23









































© Sebastian Treese Architekten Partnerschaft mbB









Charlotte-Niese-Strasse — Sebastian Treese Architekten







www.sebastiantreese.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Villa Viva*
*
District: HH-Mitte*
*Quarter: Neustadt

Usage:* "Guesthouse" - (calling it Hotel was avoided, because the city passed a resolution not cramp any more hotels in this particular quarter (2.000 Rooms on 1.400 inhabitants). However for the social component - transferring income to social projects and supporting "Viva con Aqua" - an exception was made.
*Investor:* Villa Viva Haus GmbH
*Architect: *me di um Architekten Roloff · Ruffing + Partner
*Status:* Approved










Picture:








Villa Viva - ein Haus baut Brunnen - Viva con Agua


Villa Viva ist das vierte Social Business von Viva con Agua. Ein Haus, das Brunnen baut und unsere Vision "Wasser für alle" stützt.




www.vivaconagua.org


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Medac is planning a twelve-story office building on the theater parking lot. The Wedel politics is mostly done.*










"We are continuing to invest in the Wedel location. The new building is a clear commitment to our home port," says a feasibility study with which one of Wedels' most important companies is presenting its expansion plans. Since the pharmaceutical company medac moved from Hamburg to Wedel in 1999, it has made an unprecedented rise from which the city has also benefited immensely. The company, which does people good with drugs and diagnostics, particularly against cancer and rheumatism, is currently generating sales of more than 500 million euros. Medac is one of the largest business taxpayers and the total of 1,200 people in the Pinneberg district include hundreds of people from Wedel and the surrounding area. 

The enormous growth of the company also has its disadvantages: soon after the new buildings in Theaterstrasse and Rosengarten, space became scarce there too. A logistics center was built in Tornsch, and in Wedel the employees are spread across various locations throughout the city.

With a big throw the situation should be improved. On the one hand, this includes the gradual relocation of the entire production area to Tornesch; on the other hand, management and sales are to be concentrated in Theaterstrasse and the Rosengarten, in addition to a new building on the theater car park. An impressive headquarters could be built there - almost 50 meters high and with a multi-storey car park for the company and the public.

The property, for which an investment volume in the double-digit million range is planned, would not only solve the space problems for 400 to 450 existing and new employees, but also a clear commitment by the company to the city of Wedel - and thus one in economically difficult times reassuring perspective for politics.

Those responsible for medac are currently negotiating with politicians about the project, which will not only become an example of sustainability based on current building ideas, but will also set an urban accent in the city center. Managing director Jörg Hans presented the project to the planning committee.

Both local politicians and the administration appreciate the economic diamond they house in the city walls. The company is growing year after year and actually has between 30 to 50 vacancies on offer.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Treetop Tower

District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hammerbrook*
Usage: Office, co-working space, Restaurants
Investor: Art Invest
Architect: Spine Architects, Hamburg
Status: Approved
Additional Informations: Second Building out of wood in this area














































all pictures:








Hammerbrooklyn







hammerbrooklyn.hamburg


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Ground Preparation Works have begun for the new Grasbrook Quarter facing the Hafencity.

I found some paper/wood models in the web we haven't seen yet:























Grünes Versprechen – Hafencity Zeitung







hafencityzeitung.com


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*zero emission house

District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hafen City*
Usage: Hafencity GmbH Headquarter
Investor: Hafen City GmbH
Architect: Heinle, Wischer + Partner
Status: Approved U/C
Additional Informations: Will produce so much energy, that even the emissions of its building process will be covered

Pictures copyright: Heinle Wischer und Partner


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*EDGE Elbside*

*District: Mitte*
*Quarter:Hafen City*
Architect: Behnisch Architekten
Renderings: bloomimages
Usage: Office / Mixed Use
Statur now changed from approved/In. prep to U/C. Foundation stone was played 1. September this year


----------



## goschio

Oh nice, and the elbtower in the background. This will be so amazing.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Waterlofts*

*District: Nord*
*Quarter: Uhlenhorst*
Usage: 101 Condominiums
Investor: BECKEN Immobilien + GFG
Architect: apb-architekten
Status: U/C
Additional Information: 101 Housing Units without providing 1/3 social housing is actually a violation of the cities guidelines. I don't know exactly how they bypass the guidelines in this case. Probably by splitting up those 101 Units on 10 Houses (The social code of Hamburg for new projects demands 1/3 social housing to avoid gentrification from projects with more 20 Units) Another possibility is going for 100% condominiums and treating each one as own project, which would exclude them from the official statistics.



















pictures: Waterlofts Kanalstraße - B&K - BUCHEN & KOOB - FINEST REAL ESTATE


----------



## soren5en

_HafenCity Überseequartier. Eleven Decks
Carsten Roth Architekt ( - 2023 )_
_elevendecks.de_
_neubaukompass.de



























































_


----------



## soren5en

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Waterlofts*
> 
> *District: Nord*
> *Quarter: Uhlenhorst*
> Usage: 101 Condominiums
> Investor: BECKEN Immobilien + GFG
> Architect: apb-architekten
> Status: U/C
> Additional Information: 101 Housing Units without providing 1/3 social housing is actually a violation of the cities guidelines. I don't know exactly how they bypass the guidelines in this case. Probably by splitting up those 101 Units on 10 Houses (The social code of Hamburg for new projects demands 1/3 social housing to avoid gentrification from projects with more 20 Units) Another possibility is going for 100% condominiums and treating each one as own project, which would exclude them from the official statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures: Waterlofts Kanalstraße - B&K - BUCHEN & KOOB - FINEST REAL ESTATE


_gfg-bauherren.de_


----------



## Mr Bricks

^That looks very nice, but why do all developments need to have English titles?


----------



## derzberb

I see many high quality projects. Hamburg is doing really good. By far best performance in Germany. :jealous:


----------



## soren5en

_Altstadt. Burstah Ensemble
by Robert Grahn 
euroluftbild.de













































_


----------



## soren5en

_HafenCity. Strandkai.
by Robert Grahn _ 
_euroluftbild.de_


----------



## Ecopolisia

derzberb said:


> I see many high quality projects. Hamburg is doing really good. By far best performance in Germany. :jealous:


^....alongside Frankfurt am Main,too.In its first place for best German architectural performances on average(that please all within the audience)
And,then after with a solid 2. place that must be Düsseldorf/and Stuttgart and then at third place Munich(aka. it's better name "München") sharing its place with Dresden and Cologne at the fourth place.

And,regarding Berlin it's getting there for the first time for almost several decades in the modern times(of course),too.Just kinda slowly,though.Still tolerable,I suppose..😅😌😉👍🌈💎

Und eines schönes national Wahl übrigens.Let the force be with you,den Deuschen Volk..lol😅🤘🤙💪


----------



## derzberb

Ecopolisia said:


> (aka. it's better name "München")


In the local dialect it is pronounced as "Meeng-Guh".

Back to Hamburg: EDGE Elbside and Waterlofts are just outstanding.


----------



## Ecopolisia

derzberb said:


> In the local dialect it is pronounced as "Meeng-Guh".
> 
> Back to Hamburg: EDGE Elbside and Waterlofts are just outstanding.


Oh,I didn't know that. But,I suppose the universal German (and,in fact also Danish) word for it is what I prefer the most. Daß bestimmt.And,yeah let's go back to those beautiful Hamburgische buildings again😅😉👍💎🌈


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Mr Bricks said:


> ^That looks very nice, but why do all developments need to have English titles?


Marketing.
You simply reach more people in English than in German - considering citizens of the European Union can choose where they live, work and - of course - invest in condominiums.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Willy-Brandt-Straße 69 

District: Mitte
Quarter:Altstadt*
Usage: Office + Flats
Investor: QUEST
Architect: Christ & Gantenbein 
Status: Approved

Rendeings copyright: PONNIE


----------



## soren5en

_HafenCity. Quartier der Generationen Baakenhafen.
Max Dudler ( 2018 - 2021 )
by Stefan Müller _
_maxdudler.de_
_afasiaarchzine.com_


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Besenbinderhof - Pre WW2 refurbishment

District: Mitte
Quarter:St.Gerog
Usage: Office + Flats
Investor: alstria office REIT-AG
Architect: Aumann Katzsch Architekten GmbH (exterior) + STEPHEN WILLIAMS Associates GmbH (interior)
Status: Approved
Info: Got damaged in WW2 and lost some floors. Refurbishment shall brink it back to original floor count.

Picture:Portfolio | alstria office REIT-AG











current situation with missing floors


----------



## KubicaMaster

Burstah-Ensemble









© Google Maps

























© Häuser


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Emils Quartier

District: Altona
Quarter: Bahrenfeld*
Usage: commercial + 300 Flats
Investor: PBA brojektbau + PEG + Otto Wullf
Architect: APB GmbH
Status: Approved




























Pictures: Home


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The final puzzle piece for the Development around the Elbe bridges has been published - called "Neuer Stadteingang (New City Entrance)". The masterplan (which shall work as a base and is now discussed by the public) was made by gmp. The total area now looks like this:

Tower right in the middle: Elbtower (244m U/C)

Up left as seen from the Elbtower: HafenCity (U/C) 

Below left the river on the other bank: Grasbrook redevelopment (Confirmed)

Up right the light greyish ensember: Huckepackbahnhof - Part of the Upstream Project

Below right above the park island: Rothenburgsorth redevelopment, also part of the Upstream project

Shine White in the middle right next to the Elbtower: New City Entrance


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^
Mass- and Greenspace Studies for the project above taken from the official info page:





Startseite - Billebogen







billebogen.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Rotherbaumchaussee

District: Mitte
Quarter:Rotherbaum*
Usage: housing
Investor: Belvedere Vermögensverwaltung
Architect: BAID Architecture
Status: Approved



















pics: Architektur — BAID Borchardt Architektur Interior Design Hamburg


----------



## Archinatic

After visiting the Berlin projects thread I was about to complain about how boring modern German architecture is, but after scrolling through this thread I have to say Hamburg restored my faith a little.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*FifytNine + The Crown

District: Mitte
Quarter:Hafen City / Strandkai*
Usage: housing
Architects: *Hadid Teherani* (Fifty Nine) + *ingenhoven architects *(The Crown)
Status: U/C T/O

Some new marketing renderings for those two project have been released a while ago, but wasnt shown here:
Pictures: https://www.strandkai.com

1: FiftyNine:













































The Crown:




































Together:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Archinatic said:


> After visiting the Berlin projects thread I was about to complain about how boring modern German architecture is, but after scrolling through this thread I have to say Hamburg restored my faith a little.


Actually the quality-level of Berlin vs Hamburg Projects does not differ that much, imo. For the compilation threads it is mostly a matter of "What do you present". We have some city threads in this subform where User tend to show just _everything (party also every litte step of progress if U/C) _to stay on top of the list and generate more views. But for users, who move around in this section more frequently, those compilation threads might get boring to visit.


----------



## erbse

Exactly. The compilation threads of cities around the world show the same selection of bland, large-scale projects developed by similar international funds and developers. Don't know why users select these for showcasing, guess quantity matters over quality for many. All that matters is getting likes and views/traffic.

A majority of the new buildings are basically the same mediocre crap everywhere, if you leave out the prestigious luxury projects and some neat private ones that are shown here and there.


----------



## soren5en

You can always try to find and show us really beautiful and quality projects...not only just copy and paste someone else's from one topic to another...


----------



## Archinatic

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Actually the quality-level of Berlin vs Hamburg Projects does not differ that much, imo. For the compilation threads it is mostly a matter of "What do you present". We have some city threads in this subform where User tend to show just _everything (party also every litte step of progress if U/C) _to stay on top of the list and generate more views. But for users, who move around in this section more frequently, those compilation threads might get boring to visit.


Certainly true in some aspects, but I think it also comes down to city planning. To me it seems like Hamburg has a coherent plan for most central/key existing neighborhoods and is actually designing/building new proper additions/overhauls with character. The Berlin projects thread doesn't give me that feeling. It largely feels like they're plopping boxes down at random throughout and the big areas that are planned/under construction just seem so plain and boxy to me without any true interesting design. Like those planned skyscrapers around Alexanderplatz.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Elbtower

District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hafencity / Elbbrücken*
Investor: SIGNA
Archtect: David Chipperfield
Status: U/C

Renders for the public areas not shown here, yet:

































Elbtower







elbtower.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Deutschlandhaus

District: Mitte
Quarter: Neustadt*
Usage: mixed use
Investor: ABG Real Estate
Architects: Hadi Teherani
Status: U/C

Quite recent progress picture from a newspaper, when 4 construction workers got struck by a lighting during a thunderstorm. All fully recovered




































pictures:


https://abg-group.de/projekte/details/kategorie/alle/deutschlandhaus


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Archinatic said:


> ...how boring modern German architecture is...


LOL! Have you ever heard of Frankfurt?


----------



## Ecopolisia

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Emils Quartier
> 
> District: Altona
> Quarter: Bahrenfeld*
> Usage: commercial + 300 Flats
> Investor: PBA brojektbau + PEG + Otto Wullf
> Architect: APB GmbH
> Status: Approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures: Home


Oh,I didn't noticed that...lol..Yay,my actual forename is on display there in its title.Well,I own that quartier that and there's nothing you can do about that Deutsche Leute hier drin...lol..😅🙃😌👍🌈💎


----------



## Archinatic

Dr.Seltsam said:


> LOL! Have you ever heard of Frankfurt?


Edit: Actually nevermind. It's getting off topic.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Leap Across the Elbe River / Elbe Island Quarter

District: Mitte
Quarter: Wilhemsburg*

Usage: 4.800 Housing Units / Offices / Sport / Education / Subway-extension / Bike-Highways
Investment Volume: Equivalent to a sh*tload of bitcoins
Involved Architects Masterplaning:
ASTOC / De Zwarte Hond / BIWERMAU BDA / Hosoya Schaefer Architects AG
Status: Recently moved up from *"Talking about it"* to *"Let's get this stuff done"*

We covered the leap across the Elbe River Projects a while ago by presenting the winners of several masterplanning competitions for several development areas. This October the application documents for privately initiated and organized joint building ventures have been handed out. In Hamburg such joint building ventures are key participants in developing bigger areas. (To avoid pumping out all plots for international best bidders, which put a luxury concrete block on it and leave a boring ghost town, after they sold it). So in local Hamburgern Business German "Opening the application Process for joint ventures" means that planned business is getting serious.

Regarding the Elbe Island Quarter 20% of all plots are going to such ventures. Additionally 35% is reserved for social housing, which is actually 2.5% above local norms and means an extra 120 Units to 1.598 = 1.718 Units.

Still 3.100 Units are looking for investors. So if your want to cramp your money together and pump it over here, I give you a slight overview, where it goes to and what you have to keep in mind.

*First: Where is this project located?:*

Pretty easy. On the Elbe Island, right in the Heart of Hamburg.
You can separate it in three different main areas from north to south:

Spreehafen / Spree Harbour - Masterplanning by BIWERMAU BDA
Elbinsel / Elbe Island - by Hosoya Schaefer Architects AG
Rathhausviertel / Town Hall Quarter - by De Zwarte Hond










and when all is completed the area as shown above shall look soething like in the picture below










*Second: This quarter in the city redevelopment context*

Frequently readers of this thread probably noticed, that this city is redeveloping somewhat of its entire city core south and east of the main station. (including the main station and its tunnels for 4bn € as well).
The Elbe Island Quarter connects right south of the "Grasbrook Redevelopment", so an extension of the U4 Subway Line to Wilhelmsburg is back on the table - seems the city has to poop out some money... Unfortunately the documents for the Joint Venture applications and the announcement of the approved "*New City Entrance*" masterplan by gmp-architects timely overleaped (overleaped. wording joke, btw. hahahaha), so I for myself _invested_ some time in my MS Paint Skills and added them to following screenshot. I also marked the location of the Elbtower, which will be possible to see from many development sites. So if you invest in those areas your gains will skyrocket for sure. 










*I am convinced. Let's build a random concrete and glass box and sell it overpriced as good modern architecture*

Hold on. You are in the wrong city. You are looking for a place somewhat 300 Kilometers in the east. For this quarter a color scheme was created and is explained in some guidelines. It contains a lot of reds. Red color schemes are quite often achieved with bricks. The rumor says, that bricks are used from time to time in Hamburg for facades. Please note. The guidelines are currently only available in German, since I took them from the documents for the local joint ventures wich tend to speak German. So once again I invested some time in my MS Paint skills:










Lets look at this in a closeup:
Left big picture: northern part of the quarter.
right down: Town hall quarter.
up right: Spree Harbour










And don't forget to put some threes on the roofs. That's en vouge nowadays. The city also makes this party mandatory for new projects.











*I have a road construction company. Where can I apply to build the 10 Lane Freeway through this quarter?*

Nowhere. Actually the Freeway (in German "Stadtautobahn") though this quarter was finally replaced in 2019. And opened up the possibility to redesign this area. And this works are already done. And the Freeway has just 4 Lanes but 10, but hey, we are in Germany not in the US.










So the new quarter is also made up to a mobility concept, which would make leading FFF Girls cry for happiness. Not boys. There are no leading boys in FFF. Guess we need a male quota here. Anyway. Of course the quarter will get some (E)Bus Lines, Mobility Hubs (Car Sharing including recharge Stations) Moia Integration (a VW E-Taxibus pilot project in Hamburg and Hanover, actually very comfortable when I tried it) and several city bike station - a success story for its own over here. And of course Bike-Highspeed-Ways. (If you are able to ride a bike fast, at least)









the plannings for the new nike speedway are actually already quite far. Lets have a closer look at the entrance at the Town Hall Quarter and the Exit north next to the Spree Harbour



















*Architecture*

Of course all plots will be designed individual. However you need something to attract investors, wich at least provide an orientation, how the feeling of the quarter might look like and to show them on websites and broshures. The Last because too many people lack imagination. Of course not in Hamburg, because we are a city of creativity and future and so on - like every city in its own city marketing - but in case of Hamburg it's even true. Trust me. Look at my face.









Anyway. Here some renderings.

Town Hall Quarter:









Spree Harbour










*Where can I learn to beat up people, who do not want to invest in this quarter?*

Lucky you. There is a boxing hall planned in the western part of this quarter. If you don't want to beat up people and just do some sports, join the local rowing club or play some tennis in our new created courts. I do not recommend trying soccer on the football fields north to the Town Hall quarters. In this case Hamburg has no future. All our clubs s*ck and are struggling in the second division.
For all other kind of sports a big center is planned between Town Hall Quarter and Central Elbe Island Quarter. In this case one of the first architecture competitions was already decided. First price gotes to Robert Neun Architects and Atelier Loidl Landscape Architects:


----------



## TM_Germany

Can you give us a link to the original publication?


----------



## Tiaren

soren5en said:


>


This is beautiful!
A bit of a shame that such a beautiful building is, according to some members here, built in a sketchy area of town. :/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Sachsentor / Redesign
> 
> District: Bergedorf
> Quarter: Bergedorf-Center*
> 
> Usage: mixed used + creation of an additional pedestrian street
> Investor: ?
> Architects: Schenk Fleischhaker Architekten B99 Architekten
> Status: confirmed
> 
> View to main pedestrian street. Design by Schenk Fleischhaker. Rear view by B99 has no published render, yet.
> View attachment 4191016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Schenk Fleischhaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.schenk-fleischhaker.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mopo.de


Another "Karstadt Concrete Block" around the corner to the project above kicks the bucket.

*"Bergdorfer Markt"

District: Bergedorf
Quarter: Bergedorf-Center*

Usage: mixed used
Investor: Reese Baumanagement GmbH & Co. KG
Architects: Henrik Becker Architekt BDA
Status: confirmed

(white and red building are new)









(car street view)









Pictures by: Henrik Becker Architekt BDA (has no webpage)


current situation








Picture: Stadt als Karstadt-Zwischenmieter? - Hamburger Wochenblatt


----------



## goschio

Tiaren said:


> This is beautiful!
> A bit of a shame that such a beautiful building is, according to some members here, built in a sketchy area of town. :/


Maybe it helps to make the area a bit less sketchy?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Stadion for (Regional-League)Footballclub Altona93

*District: Altona
Quarter: Diebsteich*

Usage: Stadion, Office, Music Hall, Shops
Investor: mostly City of Hamburg
Architects: gmp International GmbH (Hamburg) + WES GmbH Landscape-Architects (Hamburg)
Investment: 150mio €
Renderings: moka studio
Status: confirmed



















Pictures: 





moka-studio


moka-studio - digital visualisation of unbuilt architecture and conceptual spaces




www.moka-studio.com




and





gmp Architekten







www.gmp.de


----------

